# Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV



## larsos (17. Juni 2012)

Moin,

gibt es in Deutschland eigentlich unabhängige Vereine, die in keinem Verband organisiert sind? 
Gibt es weitere Anglerverbände in Deutschland die nicht dem VDSF oder DAV angehören?

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Es gibt durchaus unabhängige Vereine, die keinem Verband angehören. Das ist ja keine Pflicht.

Andere Anglerverbände als den VDSF und den DAV gibt es in Deutschland nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Leider nein.

Wir würden aber jeden neuen Verband unterstützen, der endlich tatsächlich was für Angler tun wollte und in dem auch die Angler Mitglied sind und nicht wie bei VDSF, DAV oder DAFV nur die Vereine....


----------



## Fischdieb (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Sorry, wo ist der Unterscheid zwischen einem Angler und einem Verein in dem halt dann 40 Angler zusammen organisiert sind?


----------



## Fr33 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Der gemeine Angler will angeln! Und das mit Regularien die Ihm zu gute kommen und den Kern des Angelsports unterstützen.

Vereine sind Zusammenschlüsse von mehreren Personen - die nicht zwingend aktive Angler sein müssen. Jeder Sportverein etc. kann als Untergruppe ne Anglersparte kreieren.

Je nach dem welche Ideologie und Mentalität im Verein herrscht - ziehen die Angler dort an einem Strang - oder was meist häufiger vorkommt, existieren viele Lager im Verein und der Verein konzentriert sich mehr nach Aussen hin besser aufgestellt zu sein als intern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Danke Fr33...

Weil es eben einem Verein zuerst um Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer geht, einem Angler zuerst ums Angeln.

Sobald sich Angler in einem Verein zusammen schliessen um ein Gewässer zu bewirtschaften, verschieben sich die Blickwinkel..

Dann heissts (zu) oft:
In meinem Gewässer sollen möglichst wenig andere angeln können, dann am besten so reguliert, dass sie nix fangen und wenn sie was fangen, dass sies nicht entnehmen dürfen - der reine Fisch- und Gewässerneid...

Daher rühren unter anderem die vielen unsinnigen Restriktionen - und dabei wird vergessen, sobald man selber woanders angeln will, schimpft man dann über die Beschränkungen für Gastangler...

Dies setzt sich dann über die Wahlen zu Vereinsvorständen in die Verbände fort, so dass diese regulatorische Sicht- und Handlungsweise sich dann auch in den Verbänden durchsetzt.

Und die maßen sich dann an, für alle Angler zu sprechen, obwohl nur eine Minderheit der Angler überhaupt in den Vereinen organisiert ist (real wahrscheinlich wegen der vielen Mehrfachmitgliedschaften gerade im VDSF in DAV/VDSF zusammen unter 500.000. Von ca. 3 Mio. Anglern und 5 Mio. am Angeln interessierter Menschen).

Das darf man aber auch nicht zu pauschal sehen, weil es auch absolut vorbildliche Vereine gibt, in denen das anders läuft.

Die haben aber leider - wie man an den Beschlüssen sieht - in den Verbänden keine Mehrheit..

Von daher braucht man endlich eine reine, ausschliessliche Vertretung für Angler - mit DAV und VDSF haben wir ja schon zwei für Gewässerbewirtschafter.
Da sind dann gleich Berufsfischer und Caster mit drin - bringt einem Angler alles relativ wenig, deswegen brauchts endlich eine reine Anglervertretung..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Leider nein.
> 
> Wir würden aber jeden neuen Verband unterstützen, der endlich tatsächlich was für Angler tun wollte und in dem auch die Angler Mitglied sind und nicht wie bei VDSF, DAV oder DAFV nur die Vereine....


 
Es wird niemals einen Verband geben, der allen Anglern zu 100% gerecht wird. Es wird immer nur Verbände oder Vereine geben, die sich an den Mehrheitswillen seiner Mitglieder ausrichtet und sich dabei an gesetzliche gegebenheiten halten muss und sich zu gesetzesiniativen so ausrichtet, wie es die Mehrheit seiner Mitglieder möchte. Ausnahmen gibt es dabei allerdings und leider.

Die vorhandenen Verbände und Vereine sind bei weitem nicht so schwarz, wie sie hier ständig dargestellt werden, sie sind lediglich nicht so, wie sie hier eine absolute Minderheit gerne hätte. Hunderttausende von Anglern sind mit den vorhanden Vereinen und Verbänden absolut zufrieden. 

Und auch hunderttausende von nichtorganisierten Anglern haben da keinerlei Probleme mit, denn ansonsten hätten sie schon längt etwas unternommen, wenn alles so höchst dramatisch wäre und sie sich extrem in ihrer Freizügigkeit eingeengt fühlen würden.

Und wem vorhandene Verbände und Vereine nicht passen, der hat jederzeit das Recht und die Möglichkeit, mit 7 Gleichgesinnten einen eigenen Verein oder Verband zugründen, das ist eine Sache von ein paar Minuten bei einer Gründungsversammlung und minimalem Schreibaufwand bei der Eintragung in ein Vereinsregister. 

Wer dann einen Verband gründet, der wird auch am Gesetzgebungsverfahren in den Ländern beteiligt und kann bei Fischereigesetzesänderungen seinen Willen äußern und sich sachlich fundiert einbringen. Das ist ganz einfache Demokratie in Deutschland und wer nicht bereit ist diese Wege zu gehen, der hat es eben nicht anders verdient, als so wie es jetzt eben ist und beführwortet das indirekt durch Passivität, denn schweigen, nicht Handeln oder hinnehmen kann auch als Zustimmung gewertet werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> Und wem vorhandene Verbände und Vereine nicht passen, der hat jederzeit das Recht und die Möglichkeit, mit 7 Gleichgesinnten einen eigenen Verein oder Verband zugründen, das ist eine Sache von ein paar Minuten bei einer Gründungsversammlung und minimalem Schreibaufwand bei der Eintragung in ein Vereinsregister.
> 
> Wer dann einen Verband gründet, der wird auch am Gesetzgebungsverfahren in den Ländern beteiligt und kann bei Fischereigesetzesänderungen seinen Willen äußern und sich sachlich fundiert einbringen. Das ist ganz einfache Demokratie in Deutschland und wer nicht bereit ist diese Wege zu gehen, der hat es eben nicht anders verdient, als so wie es jetzt eben ist und beführwortet das indirekt durch Passivität, denn schweigen, nicht Handeln oder hinnehmen kann auch als Zustimmung gewertet werden.



Vollkommen richtig!!!



> Hunderttausende von Anglern sind mit den vorhanden Vereinen und Verbänden absolut zufrieden.


Das seh ich anders:
Hundertausenden ist es schlicht (leider) wurscht........

Angler, welche Verbände und deren Arbeit gut finden, kenn ich persönlich nur seeeehr wenige........................


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angler, welche Verbände und deren Arbeit gut finden, kenn ich persönlich nur seeeehr wenige........................


 
Die haben dann aber selbst Schuld und ich kann sie noch nicht einmal bedauern. Die wollen es alles ganz genau so, wie es jetzt ist, denn sie hätten jede Möglichkeit es zu ändern, tun es aber nicht, somit sollen sie nicht rumheulen.


----------



## Fischdieb (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Die Vereine die ich kenne sind alle aktive Angler, wer soll auch sonst in einem Anglerverein eintrete?

Und wer soll den Deiner Meinung nach dann die Gewässer bewirtschaften wenn nicht die Vereine bzw. die Landesverbände? 
Warum wird das Angeln und die Bewirtschaftung getrennt, das hängt doch eng zusammen. 
Wenn ich angeln gehe, will ich Fische fangen, die natürlich nur dann dort auch sind, wenn das Gewässer richtig bewirtschaftet wird. Das fängt beim Aalbesatz an und hört bei Zanderbrut auf. 
In ganz Brandenburg/Sachsen-Anhalt/Sachsen z.B gibt es eine ziemlich ähnliche "Gewässerordnung", da gibt es keinen "Sonderreglungen" für "Gastangler". Da ist ein Angler ein Angler, egal ob von dem  bewirtschaftenden Verein oder aus den benachbarten Bundesland. Wo ist da jetzt das Problem?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> Die haben dann aber selbst Schuld und ich kann sie noch nicht einmal bedauern. Die wollen es alles ganz genau so, wie es jetzt ist, denn sie hätten jede Möglichkeit es zu ändern, tun es aber nicht, somit sollen sie nicht rumheulen.


Stimmt genau!!!

Nur finden sie deswegen eben die Verbände im Gegensatz zu Deiner Meinung noch lange nicht gut oder sind damit "absolut zufrieden" - viele wissen noch nicht mal, dass ihr Verein überhaupt in einem Verband organisiert ist und sie dafür noch bezahlen.

Deswegen bieten wir ja an, jeden richtigen Verband für Angler zu unterstützen - so wie wir das auch VDSF und DAV für ihre Öffentlichkeitsarbeit immer angeboten haben, obwohl sie nur Gewässerbewirtschafter vertreten..

Noch habe ich die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben, dass einige Angler aufwachen und nen vernünftigen Verband für Angler gründen, nachdem mit der Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF ein noch stärker an den Bewirtschaftungsinteressen und gegen Anglerinteressen gerichteter Dachverband zu erwarten ist.



> In ganz Brandenburg/Sachsen-Anhalt/Sachsen z.B gibt es eine ziemlich ähnliche "Gewässerordnung", da gibt es keinen "Sonderreglungen" für "Gastangler". Da ist ein Angler ein Angler, egal ob von dem bewirtschaftenden Verein oder aus den benachbarten Bundesland. Wo ist da jetzt das Problem?


Weil das nach der Übernahme  des DAV in den VDSF nicht so bleiben wird und Du scheinbar nur die Verhältnisse bei Dir vor Ort kennst und daher nicht weisst, was euch vom VDSF droht...

Es hat schon seinen Grund, warum weder in Verschmelzungsvertrag noch in der Satzung angelpolitische Grundlinien oder die Sicherung der Pools festgeschrieben werden..

Das ist aber hier ja eh nicht da Thema:
In einem richtigen Verband für Angler könnten ja auch die jetzigen, real exitierenden  Bewirtschaftungsverbände, die wirklich was für Angler tun wollen, Mitglied werden - wäre ja kein Problem ;.-)))


----------



## Fr33 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> Und auch hunderttausende von nichtorganisierten Anglern haben da keinerlei Probleme mit, denn ansonsten hätten sie schon längt etwas unternommen, wenn alles so höchst dramatisch wäre und sie sich extrem in ihrer Freizügigkeit eingeengt fühlen würden.


 
Die jammern leider erst dann, wenn es zu spät ist. Und das ist Schade.... Ich war einer, der was bewegen wollte - der etwas verbessern wollte... erstmal auf Vereinsebene.

Nach 4 Jahren Vorstand habe ich aufgegeben und gehe nur noch für mich angeln. Nehme an keinen Vereinsinternen Angeln mehr Teil und mache nur noch meine Pflichtstunden was Arbeitseinsätze angeht.

Ich habe 4 Jahre gegen Windmühlen gekämpft, viel Zeit, Mut und auch Geld investiert und hatte nichts davon.


----------



## antonio (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Zitat:
Und auch hunderttausende von nichtorganisierten Anglern haben da keinerlei Probleme mit, denn ansonsten hätten sie schon längt etwas unternommen, wenn alles so höchst dramatisch wäre und sie sich extrem in ihrer Freizügigkeit eingeengt fühlen würden.


was sollen sie denn unternehmen?
um etwas zu unternehmen müßten sie sich auch irgendwie organisieren.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Kann ich gut nachvollziehen, Fr33............


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



antonio schrieb:


> was sollen sie denn unternehmen?
> um etwas zu unternehmen müßten sie sich auch irgendwie organisieren.


 
Und, wo ist das Problem???

Entweder ihnen gefällt etwas nicht und dann unternehmen sie etwas dagegen, indem sie sich dagegen organisieren, oder sie akzeptieren das so wie es ist.

Ich habe leider kein Verständnis für Waschlappen und Heulsusen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> - viele wissen noch nicht mal, dass ihr Verein überhaupt in einem Verband organisiert ist und sie dafür noch bezahlen.


 
Und auch die haben alle selbst Schuld, jedes Mitglied erhält eine Satzung, da drin steht ganz genau, wie der Verein aufgestellt ist und wo er angehängt ist. Dazu gibt es jedes Jahr Vereinsrundschreiben, Monatsversammlungen und die JHV.

Es kann also jeder alles wissen, nichts ist geheim, wer das aber nicht wissen will, der will es eben nicht und das wird sich bei denen auch in keinem anderen Verein oder Verband ändern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Ich geb dir vollkommen recht, dass die Angler da selber schuld haben!!!!

Sagen wir schon lange!!!!

Macht nur die real existierenden Bewirtschaftungs-, Berufsfischer- und Castingverbände mit den paar angeschlossenen Anglern leider kein Stück besser...

Daher werden wir denen weiter auf die Zehen treten und hoffen nach wie vor, dass es mal einen richtigen Anglerverband geben wird, den man unterstützen könnte..

Ich vermute mal, dass sich sowas nach der Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF dann aus ehemaligen DAV-Verbänden/Vereinen heraus organisieren wird.

Wenn die sehen und mitkriegen, was es für die Angler bedeutet, dann auch unter der Fuchtel des VDSF zu stehen..


----------



## antonio (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und auch die haben alle selbst Schuld, jedes Mitglied erhält eine Satzung, da drin steht ganz genau, wie der Verein aufgestellt ist und wo er angehängt ist. Dazu gibt es jedes Jahr Vereinsrundschreiben, Monatsversammlungen und die JHV.
> 
> die verbandszugehörigkeit muß nicht in der satzung stehen.
> ich gebe dir aber recht, man kann es in erfahrung bringen.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Fr33 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

@ Dorsch

alles was du über Vereinsinterne Dinge wie Monatsversammlungen usw. sagst, ist nicht bei jedem Verein so. Dinge wie eine JHV und eine Satzung sind korrekt - alles über die min. Anforderungen hinaus geht, macht nicht jeder Verein.

Was einige oft vergessen - nicht jede Gebiet in D ist mit Seen usw. so gesegnet, dass man bei Nichtgefallen einfach den Verein wechselt wie andere ihre Unterhosen. Wer die Wahl zw. Pest und Cholera hat....was soll er wählen? Einen Tod wird er sterben müssen!

Bin ich mit der Satzung und der Entwicklung nicht einverstanden kann ich ja gehen.... und dann angel ich vor dem TV ?!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Macht nur die real existierenden Bewirtschaftungs-, Berufsfischer- und Castingverbände mit den paar angeschlossenen Anglern leider kein Stück besser...


 
Aber auch kein Stück schlechter. Sind derzeit das Beste auf dem Markt, was es gibt.



> Daher werden wir denen weiter auf die Zehen treten und hoffen nach wie vor, dass es mal einen richtigen Anglerverband geben wird, den man unterstützen könnte..


 
Da könnt ihr treten, wie ihr wollt, damit verschwendet ihr lediglich eure Energie. Es gibt derzeit nicht besseres und ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass es auch zukünftig nie etwas besseres geben wird.


----------



## antonio (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und, wo ist das Problem???
> 
> Entweder ihnen gefällt etwas nicht und dann unternehmen sie etwas dagegen, indem sie sich dagegen organisieren, oder sie akzeptieren das so wie es ist.
> 
> Ich habe leider kein Verständnis für Waschlappen und Heulsusen.




du sagst jeder kann was unternehmen.
theoretisch ja aber praktisch eben nicht, wenn man keinem verein angehört/angehören möchte.
und das hat nichts mit waschlappen etc zu tun.
und selbst wenn ist es in den meisten fällen ein kampf gegen windmühlen.
und man müßte auch nichts unternehmen, wenn die verbände ihre hausaufgaben machen würden.

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



antonio schrieb:


> die verbandszugehörigkeit muß nicht in der Satzung stehen.
> ich gebe dir aber recht, man kann es in erfahrung bringen.


 
Kann sein, bei allen Vereinen, die ich kenne, da steht es aber drin.


----------



## antonio (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

bei denen die du kennst und ich wette bei den meisten stehts nicht drin.
und selbst wenn es drin steht, hat man eben in vielen fällen nicht die wahl, wie fr33 richtig sagte:

"Was einige oft vergessen - nicht jede Gebiet in D ist mit Seen usw. so gesegnet, dass man bei Nichtgefallen einfach den Verein wechselt wie andere ihre Unterhosen. Wer die Wahl zw. Pest und Cholera hat....was soll er wählen? Einen Tod wird er sterben müssen!"

antonio


----------



## Fischdieb (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Darf ich noch mal kurz nachfragen wer den nun dann die Gewässer bewirtschaften soll wenn nicht der Verein oder Landesverband?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Gibt heute schon viele Bewirtschafter abseits von Vereinen, von Berufsfischern über Genossenschaften und, und, und....

Davon ab hab ich nix dagegen, wenn Vereine bewirtschaften - solange sie es richtig machen und Angler nicht drangsalieren oder für Angler sprechen wollen..

Mir als Angler isses grundsätzlich erstmal wurscht, wer ein Gewässer bewirtschaftet - kann auch der Männergesangsverein sein - solange es kompetent geschieht und man ohne sinnlose Einschränkungen da Karten kriegen kann.


----------



## Honeyball (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Die Frage war ja, ob es Alternativen gibt, und da hat Dorschgreifer recht, wenn er diese mit "nein" beantwortet.

Denn nicht organisiert zu sein (als Angler oder als Verein), ist eben keine Alternative sondern schlichtweg derzeit die einzige reelle Möglichkeit, seine Kritik an allen Verbandsmissständen zum Ausdruck zu bringen, weil man -wie schon so oft gesagt- innerhalb dieser verkrusteten Strukturen als Einzelkämpfer einer Übermacht gegenüber steht, gegen die kein Kraut gewachsen ist.

Wo ich Dorschgreifer absolut nicht recht gebe, ist dass wir als Redaktion AB unnötige Energie verschwenden, um den (Murks-)Machern in den Verbänden auf die Zehen zu treten.
Ganz im Gegenteil: Ohne diese Energie und ohne dieses Engagement würde der gesamte Fusionsschisselapeng quasi unter Ausschluss jeglicher Öffentlichkeit und über die Köpfe der Betroffenen hinweg verhackstückt und eine halbe Million organisierter Angler von einer machtbesessenen diktatorischen Führungsclique unter Aufgabe wesentlicher Aspekte zur Ermöglichung des möglichst freien und uneingeschränkten Angelns in Deutschland zum Frühstück verspeist. Klares Vorgehen wie bisher im VdSF: Ihr zahlt, wir denken, und wir handeln erstmal so, dass wir selbst zufrieden sein können und was davon haben, und wenn ihr schön brav seid und nicht aufmuckt, fällt vielleicht auch für euch mal was ab...
Dass das nur deshalb geht, weil die riesige breite Masse sich keinen Deut drum schert, ist uns allen klar. Aber solange diese breite Masse uninformiert darüber ist, was in den Führungsetagen wirklich abgeht, hat sie auch keinen Aufhänger, um irgendwelchen Unmut aufzubauen.
Und auf die Zehen treten wir diesen Schergen genau dann, wenn wir belegbar und überzeugend konkret von dem Berichten, was sie getan oder nicht getan haben.
Ein Beispiel gefällig?
Wenn irgendwie hintenrum bekannt wird, dass irgendein führender deutscher Angelfunktionär eine europäische Veranstaltung unter Erstattung der Reisekosten durch seinen Verband zu einem Kurzurlaub mit seiner Frau zweckentfremdet hat, dann geht ein Raunen durch die Menge, dass schnell wieder abklingt. Sobald sowas jedoch belegbar oder sogar durch Fotos unterstützt wird und ein konkreter Name ins Spiel gebracht werden kann, beginnt die Sache nicht nur für die Öffentlichkeit interessant, sondern für den Betreffenden unangenehm zu werden.

Aber solange absolut keiner den Mut hat, einen Finger in diese Eitergeschwüre zu legen und sie aller Welt offen zu legen, werden gewissen Personen weiterhin unbeobachtet agieren, und genau das wollen wir, wenn wir es schon nicht verhindern können, dann doch wenigstens erschweren.


----------



## angler1996 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Die Frage war ja, ob es Alternativen gibt, und da hat Dorschgreifer recht, wenn er diese mit "nein" beantwortet.
> 
> Denn nicht organisiert zu sein (als Angler oder als Verein), ist eben keine Alternative sondern schlichtweg derzeit die einzige reelle Möglichkeit, seine Kritik an allen Verbandsmissständen zum Ausdruck zu bringen,


 
Das glaube ich so nicht, dass die Nichtorganisierten Kritik an den Verbänden damit zum Ausdruck bringen wollen.
Jedenfalls nicht  in der Mehrzahl.
Da geht's schlicht und einfach um Angeln ohne sich Organisieren zu müssen und die damit verbundenen Anhängsel.

Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> Das glaube ich so nicht, dass die Nichtorganisierten Kritik an den Verbänden damit zum Ausdruck bringen wollen.
> Jedenfalls nicht in der Mehrzahl


In der Mehrzahl sicher nicht - sowenig wie die Mehrheit der Organisierten das Tun ihrer  Verbände gutheisst...



> Da geht's schlicht und einfach um Angeln ohne sich Organisieren zu müssen und die damit verbundenen Anhängsel.


Richtig, deswegen sinds einfach(e) Angler und keine organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer.......

Und die sind nunmal klar in der Mehrheit, organisiert sind gerade mal 10% der am Angeln interessierten Menschen...

Kein Wunder, dass Angler da keine Lobby haben und von den real existierenden Bewirtschaftungs-, Berufsfischer-, und Castingverbänden mit "Angleranschluss" (VDSF, DAV, DAFV) so untergebuttert werden....


----------



## Fr33 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

@ Thomas

Die Mehrheit bekommt ja gar nix mit was die da machen. Ich finde bei uns im Vereinsheim ab und an mal so Zeitungen vom VDSF - aber logisch, dass da nur so Dinge wie Besuch bei der Fischzucht, oder Jugendtruppe macht Wildbach sauber usw. drinne stehen....

Zudem - viele Vereine vergreisen, und das sind m.M fast alle mit der Zeit... und gerade die Älteren Semester wurmt doch nichts mehr. Leider!


----------



## Honeyball (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Das glaube ich so nicht, dass die Nichtorganisierten Kritik an den Verbänden damit zum Ausdruck bringen wollen.
> Jedenfalls nicht  in der Mehrzahl.



Gebe ich Dir recht! Ich meinte es auch genau umgekehrt: Die oftmals einzige Möglichkeit, seine Kritik an den Verbänden als Mitglied erfolgreich auszudrücken, ist der Wechsel in die Vereins-/Verbandslosigkeit. Und damit steht so mancher in dem Dilemma, dass mühevoll mit aufgebaute/gepflegte Gewässer aufgeben zu müssen und/oder fortan mit gekauften Erlaubnisscheinen zu fischen.
Daher die Grundhaltung: Lass die doch machen, was sie wollen, Hauptsache ich hab meinen Weiher


----------



## Fischdieb (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Alternativ zum Austritt kann man auch gegen die Vergreisung der Vereine aktiv vorgehen und lässt sich selbst in den Vorstand wählen. 

So könnte man seine neuen guten Ideen zur Bewirtschaftung/Gastanglerkarten einbringen. Ist das keine Alternative?

Denn ob die beste Kritik der Austritt aus einem Verein ist, bezweifle ich mal, es ist sicher der bequemste. 

Manch Verein ist am Ende froh wenn der "Querulant" von allein geht.


----------



## Fr33 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> Alternativ zum Austritt kann man auch gegen die Vergreisung der Vereine aktiv vorgehen und lässt sich selbst in den Vorstand wählen.
> 
> So könnte man seine neuen guten Ideen zur Bewirtschaftung/Gastanglerkarten einbringen. Ist das keine Alternative


 
Das habe ich alles bereits hinter mir.... war mit 27 Jahren der jünste im Vorstand und bin nach 4 Jahren raus.

Wenn dann muss der GANZE Vorstand eines solchen Vereins auf einmal weichen.... anders geht es nicht. Mischung als Jung und Alt... bewährte Kost & neue Ideen vertragen sich nicht gut.... meine Meinung!

Da muss man an der Gesetzeslage ganz viel ändern, und Angeln als Natursport viel publiker machen und gerade Jugendliche und Kinder damit fazinieren. Sonst tut sich da gar nichts....

Inzwischen geht schon ein Ruck durch die jüngeren Anglerschaften, die nicht alles was die fangen abknüppeln sondern mit sinnvollen Entnahmen der Natur und ihrem Hobby gerecht werden.

Aber woher soll der Nachwuchs kommen, wenn es weiterhin die Prüfung gibt usw.... 

Alternativen zu beiden Verbänden gibts derzeit nicht. Austreten aus den verbundenen Vereinen ist möglich und vielerorts nicht möglich, da man sonst nicht mehr angeln kann, da alle Gewässer im Umkreis Vereinsgewässer sind.....

Hätte ich bezahlbare und lokale Alternativen wäre ich weg..... und bei den Spritpreisen, kann ich auch nicht jedes Wochenende 40km an den Rhein brettern....


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> Hätte ich bezahlbare und lokale Alternativen wäre ich weg..... und bei den Spritpreisen, kann ich auch nicht jedes Wochenende 40km an den Rhein brettern....


Das ist der wirkliche Grund (in meinen Augen auch der einzige), warum Vereine und Verbände noch nicht personell und finanziell ausgetrocknet sind - Wer die Gewässer hat, hat die Macht..


----------



## Fr33 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

@ Thomas

genau das ist es. Angler die sowas wie die Saale Kaskade, Talsperren wie Edersee usw, Baggerseen wie Sand am Meer (Niederrhein / Ruhrgebiet) haben..... die haben Ausweichmöglichkeiten....

Ich persönlich habe die Alternative 40Km (einfache Fahrt) zum Rhein oder 30km (einfache Fahrt) zum Main. Alles andere im selben Gebiet sind VEREINSGEWÄSSER....


----------



## antonio (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Thomas
> 
> genau das ist es. Angler die sowas wie die Saale Kaskade, Talsperren wie Edersee usw, Baggerseen wie Sand am Meer (Niederrhein / Ruhrgebiet) haben..... die haben Ausweichmöglichkeiten....
> 
> Ich persönlich habe die Alternative 40Km (einfache Fahrt) zum Rhein oder 30km (einfache Fahrt) zum Main. Alles andere im selben Gebiet sind VEREINSGEWÄSSER....



vom prinzip hast du recht.
nur deine beispiele sind schlecht gewählt.
auch alles vereins/verbandsgewässer die ohne mitgliedschaft teilweise "unbezahlbar" sind.
die gewässer sind eben das "machtpotential".

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> die gewässer sind eben das "machtpotential".


Und das wird leider eben schamlosest ausgenutzt............


----------



## Honeyball (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Alternativ zum Austritt kann man auch gegen die Vergreisung der Vereine aktiv vorgehen und lässt sich selbst in den Vorstand wählen.
> 
> So könnte man seine neuen guten Ideen zur Bewirtschaftung/Gastanglerkarten einbringen. Ist das keine Alternative?
> 
> ...


Tja, und leider wird er, wie hier oft zu lesen ist, genau dahin gedrängelt, teilweise sogar mit massiver Bedrohung.


----------



## Fischdieb (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

...schamlos ausnutzen....

Na ja, das kommt immer so vorwurfsvoll, ist doch klar das der Angelverein Gewässer bewirtschaftet, der Fußballverein seinen Fußballplatz und der Golfverein seinen Golfplatz zum Beispiel.
Und wer im Golfverein Mitglied ist, mit seinen regelmässigen Beiträgen den Platz mit erhält und pflegt bekommt auch ander Konditionen als der "Gastgolfer".
So kann der Golfverein langfristig planen, Pachten bezahlen etc.
Wie gesagt, Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt. Dort kann ich für ca. 100 € in *alle* Verbandsgewääsern fischen gehen. Allein 10.000 ha in Sachsen-Anhalt! Besser gehts doch nicht!!! 

Ja jetzt kommt wieder ".....noch!" 
Das sind da aber keine Argumente sondern nur Polemik.


----------



## antonio (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> ...schamlos ausnutzen....
> 
> Na ja, das kommt immer so vorwurfsvoll, ist doch klar das der Angelverein Gewässer bewirtschaftet, der Fußballverein seinen Fußballplatz und der Golfverein seinen Golfplatz zum Beispiel.
> Und wer im Golfverein Mitglied ist, mit seinen regelmässigen Beiträgen den Platz mit erhält und pflegt bekommt auch ander Konditionen als der "Gastgolfer".
> ...



du kommst jetzt wieder mit den positiven beispielen(pools der landesverbände).
es gibt aber auch ne menge anderer, wo deine 100 € nicht mal für nen tümpel reichen würden.
von den auswüchsen, die es auch nicht zu wenig gibt, will ich jetzt gar nicht erst reden.
ja und es wird ausgenutzt um eben mitglieder zu bekommen/zu halten in dem man für die mitglieder es relativ moderat gestaltet, aber bei gastkarten eben kräftig zulangt.

antonio


----------



## Fr33 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Was heisst hier "noch" und "Polemik" 

In Zeiten wo die Länder alle Pleite sind, ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis Areale privatisiert und verkauf werden oder im dem Sinne halt an Vereine oder Kommunen verpachtet werden  - die wiederrum andere Vorstellungen von der Nutzung haben und eigene Regeln festlegen.

Ich freue mich für die Kollegen, die nicht selben Umstände haben wie wir in der Mitte Deutschlands oder teils unten in Bayern.....  - sich hinstellen und sagen, bei uns wird es *nie* so werden halte ich für mutig 

Und zum Thema "schamlos Ausnutzen" ....

Da gibts einen Verein in meiner Nähe (15km weg) der ist vom Gewässer her richtig gut (Kiessee 28ha). Angeln geht aber nur, wenn man Mitlglied im Verein ist!

Der Verein hat ne eigene Gaststätte + Ausflugsterasse...

(wie ein Naturfreundehaus)... zuden reichlichen Arbeitsstunden kommt noch ein mehrmaliger Thekendienst der am Wochenende bis Mitternacht geht und xx Feste im Jahr bei denen man den ganzen Tag schuften muss... Teuer ist die Mitgliedschaft auch.

So sucht man sich das passende und arbeitswillige Klientel raus und gut ist (für den Verein . Da biste mehr im Jahr an Stunden schrubben als Angeln.....


----------



## Honeyball (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Fischdieb, Du hast ja völlig recht.
Käme ich aus den Neuen Ländern, wäre ich auch schon lange in einem Verein und würde sowohl den Gewässerpool nutzen als auch mich mit Händen und Füßen und allen mir zur Verfügung stehenden Rechtsmitteln dagegen wehren, von einem neuen Bundesverband vereinnahmt zu werden, der sich weigert, die Erhaltung dieser Traumzustände in seine Satzung zu schreiben!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

naja, jetzt am 23. wird ja der Verbandsaussschuss des DAV beschliessen, ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer wichtiger Punkte und ohne Schutz der Gewässerpools in den VDSF überzutreten..

Wird schon alles gut gehen, wenn wir dann einen bundesweiten VDSF und eben keinen DAV mehr haben, gelle??

Weiterträumen, gibt schöne blühende Landschaften und Bananen zu verteilen........




(PS: Ja, das war jetzt polemisch!! Bewusst polemisch..)


Davon ab ist ja am 11. Juli meines Wissens auch VDSF-Sitzung - mal sehen, was das Präsidium präsentiert, um nicht verhandeln zu müssen wegen 2012 - erklärtes Ziel des Präsidiums vom VDSF ist ja 2013..

Bis dato gab es immer noch keine Kontaktaufnahme seitens des VDSF mit dem DAV zu Verhandlungen.

Und wenn die Landesverbände das Präsidium nicht abwählen, gilt weiterhin, dass der Präsident einstimmig und alleine zum verhandeln legitimiert wurde inkl. der Abbruchoption..

Man darf gespannt sein, wie diese Ränkespiele weitergehen werden...

Wären nicht auch Angler betroffen, sondern nur organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer könnte man das glatt als Komödie im Vorabend laufen lassen...


----------



## antonio (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

das ist ja das gute an den verbänden hier in den neuen ländern.
und das will ja auch keiner schlechtreden.
nur warum will man sich von den alten dav-grundsätzen verabschieden und zum vdsf wechseln?
das ist die negative seite, und die könnte nicht so ohne weiteres durchgeboxt werden, wenn es das "druckmittel" gewässer nicht gäbe.
es gibt nun mal im moment keine auswahlmöglichkeit für den angler auf grund dieser gewässersituation, und da wird dann eben auch mal ne kröte geschluckt.
das die gewässerpools eventuell in gefahr sind, wenn die lv dann weiterhin mitglied im bv bleiben darüber spricht keiner, will keiner sprechen und viele haben dies noch nicht erkannt.

antonio


----------



## Fischdieb (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Der Gewässerpool von dem ich rede ist eine Sache der Landesverbände und nicht des Bundesverbandes. Das scheine viele nicht zu verstehen.

Und dort achten die Landesverbände sehr auf ihre Selbstständigkeit. 
Ich denke kein Landesverband A wird es sich von einem Bundesverband vorschreiben lassen, "Du machts jetzt mal den Angelkartenaustausch mit dem Bundesland B". 

Das sind rein landesinterne Vereinbarungen die nach dem Prinzip gehen "gibst Du mir so geb ich Dir".


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Dann könnte man das ja problemlos festschreiben lassen - warum nur wirds nicht getan??....

Unter Mikulin hiess es ja im DAV mal, dass Gewässerpools gefördert werden sollten - wenn das auch im VDSF/DAFV gewollt wäre:
festschreiben..

Wirds nicht festgeschrieben, wirds auch nicht gewollt (von den Anglern vielleicht schon, von den Verbänden und Funktionären (auch und gerade im DAV) dann aber nicht (mehr), sonst würden sies ja festschreiben lassen). 

Nachher dann nicht jammen..........

Wenn der DAV noch nicht gelernt hat, dass ALLES, was man nicht eindeutig festgeschrieben hat, keinerlei Wert hat beim VDSF, dann ist denen halt nicht zu helfen..

Denkt nur an Meeresanglerverband etc...

Denkt an EAF etc...

Oder macht einfach weiter die Augen zu.........

Nur:
Wenn der DAV mal nicht mehr existiert, dann ists zu spät, eine "Wiederherstellung" ist dann nicht nehr möglich..

Und es gelten nach der Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF logischerweise die VDSF-Richtlinien weiter (Angeln nur zur Ernährung, kein Wertungsangeln,  etc.), wenn nichts anders festgeschrieben wird..

Aber mit einem Verband für Angler oder einer Interessenvertretung hat das auch beim DAV leider alles nix mehr zu tun - die sind schon auf dem besten Wege Richtung VDSF.

Von daher macht die Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF ja auch Sinn.

Für Verbände und Funktionäre - leider eben aber nicht für Angler.....

Nicht umsonst hat ja wohl der TE nach einer leider nicht vorhandenen Alternative für Angler gefragt...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann könnte man das ja problemlos festschreiben lassen - warum nur wirds nicht getan??....


 
Weil es eben die Bundesverbände nichts angeht! Und damit hat es da absolut nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Wieso?
Beim DAV-Bund unter Mikulin wars doch auch festgeschrieben, wo soll also das Problem einer entsprechenden Willensbekundung sein??

Achso, ich vergass, der DAV ist ja inhaltlich (und wohl auch formalistisch) schon voll beim VDSF angekommen´;-)))

Siehe oben:
Und es gelten nach der Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF logischerweise die VDSF-Richtlinien weiter (Angeln nur zur Ernährung, kein Wertungsangeln, etc.), wenn nichts anders festgeschrieben wird..

Aber mit einem Verband für Angler oder einer Interessenvertretung hat das auch beim DAV leider alles nix mehr zu tun - die sind schon auf dem besten Wege Richtung VDSF.

Von daher macht die Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF ja auch Sinn.

Für Verbände und Funktionäre - leider eben aber nicht für Angler.....

Nicht umsonst hat ja wohl der TE nach einer leider nicht vorhandenen Alternative für Angler gefragt...


----------



## antonio (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Der Gewässerpool von dem ich rede ist eine Sache der Landesverbände und nicht des Bundesverbandes. Das scheine viele nicht zu verstehen.
> 
> Und dort achten die Landesverbände sehr auf ihre Selbstständigkeit.
> Ich denke kein Landesverband A wird es sich von einem Bundesverband vorschreiben lassen, "Du machts jetzt mal den Angelkartenaustausch mit dem Bundesland B".
> ...



also zu kurz gedacht

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und es gelten nach der Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF logischerweise die VDSF-Richtlinien weiter (Angeln *nur* zur Ernährung,
> 
> stimmt nicht, vorrangig der Ernährung
> 
> ...


 
Bitte nicht immer alles so hindrehen, wie man es anderen vermitteln möchte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Es gibt halt genügend Angler, die ganz normales Wertungsangeln wollen, keine Traditionsfischen und sonen Heuchelkram - für die bietet der VDSF nix, und den DAV wirds nicht mehr geben.

Und dass der VDSF-Bund genaue Richtlinien mit dem Bundesfinanzministerium ausgekaspert hat, was unter Wettfischen zu verstehen ist (alles das, wies der DAV machte) und dass Vereine und Verbände, die sowas ausführen dann die Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren sollen, haben die im DAV wohl auch vergessen..

Dazu reicht schon das abstecken von Plätzen - das wird nach einer Vereinigung vielen Vereinen und Verbänden noch auf die Füße fallen. Denn dann gibts ja nur noch einen Verband, dann gelten diese Richtlinien grundsätzlich auch für alle Landesverbände -  auch für ehemalige DAV-Verbände...



Auch wohl ein Grund  für den TE für seine Frage nach einer Alternative, dies leider ja nicht gibt..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt halt genügend *Angler*, die ganz normales Wertungsangeln wollen, keine Traditionsfischen und sonen Heuchelkram - für die bietet der VDSF nix, und den DAV wirds nicht mehr geben.


 
Den VDSF wirds dann auch nicht mehr geben und alle Mitgliedsvereine haben dann die Möglichkeit neue Richtlinien zu vereinbaren, das wird alles super und Toll.





> Und dass der VDSF-Bund genaue Richtlinien mit dem Bundesfinanzministerium ausgekaspert hat, was unter Wettfischen zu verstehen ist (alles das, wies der DAV machte) und dass Vereine und Verbände, die sowas ausführen dann die Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren sollen, haben die im DAV wohl auch vergessen..
> 
> Dazu reicht schon das abstecken von Plätzen - das wird nach einer Vereinigung vielen Vereinen und Verbänden noch auf die Füße fallen...


 
Stimmt, das wurde ausgehandelt, was ich extrem gut finde, denn nichts ist schlimmer, als wenn man ohne Vorwarnung die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt bekommt.

Und das pures Ausstecken der Plätze die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdet ist ja nun auch wieder purer Blödsinn hör doch mal auf hier was zusammen zu lügen und bleibe in der Realität.







> Auch wohl ein Grund für den TE für seine Frage nach einer Alternative, dies leider ja nicht gibt.


 
Ist doch schön, dann ist doch die Frage beantwortet und alles geklärt.


----------



## antonio (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

zitat:

"Den VDSF wirds dann auch nicht mehr geben und alle Mitgliedsvereine haben dann die Möglichkeit neue Richtlinien zu vereinbaren, das wird alles super und Toll."

aber nur vom namen her, vom inhalt bleibts gleich.
zum rest kann man nur sagen träum weiter.

antonio


----------



## Fischdieb (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Aber was die LV für eine Macht haben zeigt doch gerade die Aktivitäten die ablaufen, siehe LV Bayern, Thüringen, Sachsen, Brandenburg etc.

Die üben als LV soviel "Druck" aus auf ihre Bundesverbände das sich in denen etwas bewegt...

eigentlich wird doch hier fast umgedreht ein Schuh draus


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

*Natürlich gibts den VDSF noch, nur den DAV nicht mehr..*

Da das ein reiner Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF ist mit blosser Umbenennung (siehe Verschmelzungsvertrag: Der VDSF ist "übernehmender Verein" )   - Und weder in Satzung noch Verschmelzungsvertrag werden auch nur ansatzweise DAV-Grundsätze festgeschrieben.

Also gelten logischerweise die alten restriktiven Grundsätze des VDSF weiter.

Wo unter den Kennzeichen für Wettangeln auch klar das abstecken der Plätze zu finden ist, neben Setzkeschergebrauch, übermäßigem füttern etc...

Und das hat der VDSF ja nur mit dem Finanzministerium ausgekaspert, weil der DAV nach wie vor normale Wertungsangeln veranstaltete (das Finanzministerium hätte sich ohne den VDSF um so einen Scheixx doch nie gekümmert..) - wenn sich die DAVler nicht mehr dran erinnern wollen, nun gut, blühende Landschaften und Bananen.....

Das gilt also nach wie vor weiter, dann natürlich auch für alle ehemaligen DAV-Verbände nach der Übernahme in den VDSF (Hegefischen zur Bestandskontrolle mit anschliessendem umsetzen der Fische sowie Setzkeschergebrauch wie im DAV üblich, sind laut diesen Regeln klar nicht erlaubt und haben den Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit zur Folge):
http://www.vdsf.de/fischerei/wettfischen.html


> Damit ergeben sich für sämtliche Gemeinschaftsfischen folgende Voraussetzungen:
> 
> 1. Die örtlich geltenden fischereirechtlichen Bestimmungen sind einzuhalten; erforderliche Zustimmungen der Fachbehörden müssen vorliegen.
> 2. Naturschutzrechtliche Bestimmungen sind einzuhalten; Uferzonen dürfen nicht verändert werden; auf Hauptbrutzeiten von Vögeln ist Rücksicht zu nehmen.
> ...



Und wie da ohne vorheriges festschreiben später dann gute DAV-Grundsätze durchkommen sollen in einem Verband, in dem die VDSF-Verbände die Mehrheit haben, da bin ich ja mal gespannt - der Schwanz hat hat noch nie mit dem Hund gewedelt.

Kein Wunder, wenn dann nach Alternativen gefragt wird, nach einem richtigen Verband für Angler und keinem Bewirtschaftungs-, Berufsfischer- und Casterverband mit "Angleranhängsel"...


----------



## antonio (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Aber was die LV für eine Macht haben zeigt doch gerade die Aktivitäten die ablaufen, siehe LV Bayern, Thüringen, Sachsen, Brandenburg etc.
> 
> Die üben als LV soviel "Druck" aus auf ihre Bundesverbände das sich in denen etwas bewegt...
> 
> eigentlich wird doch hier fast umgedreht ein Schuh draus



was üben die denn für druck aus?
wo ändert sich dadurch was?

es ist und bleibt nach bisherigem stand eine übernahme des dav durch den vdsf.

antonio


----------



## Fr33 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Druck üben die kleinen LVs kaum aus..... und ich bleibe bei meiner Schwarzseherei, dass es durchaus passieren kann, dass unsere Angelkollegen aus den neuen BLs nicht ewig von Gewässer Fonds zerhen dürfen.

Gibt es einen Dachverband - wird sich dieser letztendlich den einzelnen Ländern und LVs annehmen. Da bin ich mir sicher ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Natürlich gibts den VDSF noch, nur den DAV nicht mehr..*
> 
> Da das ein reiner Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF ist mit blosser Umbenennung (siehe Verschmelzungsvertrag: Der VDSF ist "übernehmender Verein" ) - Und weder in Satzung noch Verschmelzungsvertrag werden auch nur ansatzweise DAV-Grundsätze festgeschrieben.
> 
> ...


 
Und, was sagt der Ehrenkodex des DAV?



> Für Angler *sind die Fische nicht Freiwild*, sondern Teil der Schöpfung wie der Mensch auch, die mit Respekt und Achtung zu behandeln sind. Das gilt gleichermaßen für alle übrigen Tier- und Pflanzenarten aquatischer Lebensräume.
> Das Angeln ist eine sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung, die deshalb zum fairen und schonenden Umgang mit den Fischen verpflichtet. *Das schließt einen Wettkampf zwischen Mensch und Tier aus.* Weidgerechtes Angeln, die strikte Einhaltung aller gesetzlichen Bestimmungen sowie deren Kontrolle sind daher oberstes Gebot. *Nur unter diesen Bedingungen kann und darf es einen Vergleich der Angler untereinander geben.*


 

*Gemeinschaftsveranstaltungen beim DAV*


> *1. Grundbestimmungen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das ist im Grunde har genau das gleiche, wie im VDSF. Kein Wettfischen, sondern eben nur Hegfischen, Gemeinschaftsfischen und solchesgleichen...


Eine Zusammenführung kann also ohne irgend etwas festzuschreiben durchgeführt werden, weil die Grundbedingungen eben schon längst gleich sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Sorry Dorschgfreifer, Du scheinst die vorhandenen und auch elementaren Unterschiede sowenig zu sehen wie der DAV - daher passt der DAV inzwischen ja so gut zum VDSF und daher macht die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF ja auch Sinn - für Verbände und Funktionäre, wenngleich nicht für Angler, leider..

Wir haben halt den Abknüppelverband VDSF, bei dem klar ist, dass JEDER gefangene Fisch bei einer Veranstaltung abgeknüppelt werden MUSS (daraus resultierten ja auch solche Dinge wie Setzkescherverbote, wo es Jahrzehnte brauchte, um diesen Unfug wenigstens teilweise wieder zu reformieren..)....

Im Gegensatz dazu der DAV, bei dem solche Wertungsfischen auch explizit zur Bestandserhebung, Umsetzung etc. möglich und gewünscht waren und nicht nur zum abknüppeln wie beim VDSF - bisher...

Angesichts dessen, das sich der DAV da nun auch zur Abknüppelmentalität des VDSF bekennt, indem eben nichts vor der Übernahme festgeschrieben wird und damit nach der Übernahme die VDSF-Abknüppelrichtlinien weiter gelten, ist es doch kein Wunder, wenn Leute wie der TE hier nach Alternativen fragen bzw. suchen........


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry Dorschgfreifer, Du scheinst die elementaren Unterschiede sowenig zu sehen wie der DAV - daher passt der DAV inzwischen ja so gut zum VDSF und daher macht die Übernahme des DV jas auch Sinn - für Verbände und Funktionäre, wenngleich nicht für Angler, leider..
> 
> Wir haben halt den Abknüppelverband VDSF, bei dem klar ist, dass JEDER gefangene Fisch bei einer Veranstaltung abgeknüppelt werden muss (Daraus resultierten ja auch solche Dinge wie Setzkescherverbote, wo es Jahrzehnte brauchte, um diesen Unfug wenigstens teilweise wieder zu reformieren..)....
> 
> ......


 

Sorry Thomas, und Du scheinst die Abläufe im VDSF nicht im geringsten zu kennen. Du kennst eventuell 1 -2 Verbände/Vereine persönlich und behauptest das für alle..., aber das was Du da schreibst ist verallgemeinert absoluter Käse. 

Bei Hegefischen war und ist es nach wie vor auch in den VDSF-Vereinen absolut kein Problem Fische zu hältern und umzusetzen. Das Fische nach dem Fang zu töten sind, das ist nur ein Grundsatz, den der VDSF so schreibt, weil es eben Bundesländer gibt, in denen es dazu ganz klare Vorschriften in den Fsichereigesetzen gibt und somit kann der VDSF nichts anderes schreiben, von diesem Grundsatz gibt es aber sehr viele Ausnahmen, das ist in jedem Land im Einzelfall zu prüfen. In SH durfte man in begründeten Fällen schon immer hältern, das bedurfte nur ein kurzes formlosen Antrages an die Behörde und fertig. 

Und die Geschichte:



> Im Gegensatz dazu der DAV, bei dem auch solche Wertungsfischen zur Bestandserhebung, Umsetzung etc. möglich und gewünscht waren - bisher...


 
Ist auch im VDSF überhaupt kein Problem.

Und auch das mit dem Abknüppelungsgebot, das ich nicht so empfinde ist beim DAV schon längst ncihts anderes, wie im VDSF, denn im DAV gilt, Zitat DAV: "*Eine Lebendhälterung darf nur erfolgen, wenn die Fänge für die menschliche Ernährung oder für gewässerwirtschaftliche Zwecke verwendet werden*." 

Und daher gibt es auch überhaupt nichts festzuschreiben, weil die Grundsätze ganz einach gleich sind.

Lasse bitte deinen persönlichen Kleinkrieg gegen alle organisierten Angler und beziehe dich bitte ganz explezit auf die einzelnen Veranstaltungen. Du hast durch deinen Frust scheinbar jeden Bezug zu Relität verloren. Komme bitte auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück und schreibe endlich sachlich richtg und nicht immer so einen pauschalisierten Blödsinn.



> für Verbände und Funktionäre, wenngleich nicht für Angler, leider..


 
Und lass bitte auch diese Diskreminierung mit den Funktionären, denn Funktionäre sind genau so Angler wie alle anderen Angler, die keinen Posten haben oder auch nicht in einem Verein organisiert sind und ich behaupte sogar, das ich tausendmal mehr Angler bin als Du.


----------



## Honeyball (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Warum ziehst Du die Diskussion jetzt auf die persönliche Ebene runter, Dorschgreifer?
Warum unterstellst Du uns (in persona Thomas), hier einen persönlichen Kleinkrieg führen zu wollen?

Du hast doch bis jetzt noch nie Schwierigkeiten gehabt, unseren Argumenten zu folgen und diesen mit Gegenargumenten zu begegnen, also warum jetzt auf einmal?

Und warum -sachliche Ebene- stellst Du dem Abknüppelgebot nach VdSF-Maßstäben jetzt das Thema "Lebendhälterung" gegenüber? Das sind doch zwei paar Schuhe. Die Alternative des bewussten Zurücksetzens lässt Du argumentativ außen vor. Willst Du darüber hinwegtäuschen, dass diese bei sehr vielen Anglern übliche und gewünschte Möglichkeit in Deutschland verbandsseitig versucht wird unmöglich zu machen?
Hier geht es um eine -meines Wissens- weltweit einmalige Regelung, die nur bei uns in Deutschland so in einigen Gesetzen bzw. Fischereiverordnungen steht und bisher hinsichtlich der Vorgabe nur durch den VdSF unterstützt wird, wobei selbst einzelne Landesverbände diese Bundesvorgabe gezielt und bewusst hintergangen haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> Sorry Thomas, und Du scheinst die Abläufe im VDSF nicht im geringsten zu kennen.  Du kennst eventuell 1 -2 Verbände/Vereine persönlich und behauptest das für alle..., aber das was Du da schreibst ist verallgemeinert absoluter Käse.


Es geht ja um Maßgaben des Bundesverbandes (Geht ja auch um die "Fusion" der Bundesverbände bzw. hier um eine Alternative zu diesen). 

Wenn sich die VDSF-Landesverbände nicht dran halten, kann ich ja nix für!!

Dafür steht aber der VDSF nunmal laut seinen Regeln die bis jetzt unwidersprochen durch die Landesverbände/HV/Verbandsausschuss weiter gelten.....

Ich würd ja als Bundesverband die Landesverbände rausschmeissen, die der festgeschriebenen und durch kein Gremium widersprochenen Grundsätze nicht einhält ;-)))

*Und nochmal, ich geb Dir doch auch vollkommen recht und hab das ja auch explizit geschrieben:*


> daher passt der DAV inzwischen ja so gut zum VDSF und daher macht die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF ja auch Sinn



Aber Dir passts ja scheinbar nichtmal, wenn man Dir recht gibt, da weiss ich nun auch nicht weiter ;-))


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Warum ziehst Du die Diskussion jetzt auf die persönliche Ebene runter, Dorschgreifer?
> Warum unterstellst Du uns (in persona Thomas), hier einen persönlichen Kleinkrieg führen zu wollen?


 
Weil man sich als Funktionär (ich bin ja auch so ein "böser")so langsam persönlich angegriffen fühlt, wenn allgemein nur auf diesen Runmgehakt wird, obwohl nicht alle so sind wie ihr sie darstellt, eine ganze Menge Funktionäre tun wirklich ihr Bestes um den Anforderungen ihrer Mitglieder gerecht zu werden, was ein wirklicher Riesenspagat ist.




> Du hast doch bis jetzt noch nie Schwierigkeiten gehabt, unseren Argumenten zu folgen und diesen mit Gegenargumenten zu begegnen, also warum jetzt auf einmal?


 
Stimmt, aber so langsam kann man über einigen Blödsinn (und es ist teilweise wirklich Blödsinn dabei) nicht mehr hinwegschauen.





> Und warum -sachliche Ebene- stellst Du dem Abknüppelgebot nach VdSF-Maßstäben jetzt das Thema "Lebendhälterung" gegenüber? Das sind doch zwei paar Schuhe.


 
Wer hat denn damit angefangen????

Zitat Thomas:



> Wir haben halt den Abknüppelverband VDSF, bei dem klar ist, dass JEDER gefangene Fisch bei einer Veranstaltung abgeknüppelt werden MUSS (daraus resultierten ja auch solche Dinge wie Setzkescherverbote, wo es Jahrzehnte brauchte, um diesen Unfug wenigstens teilweise wieder zu reformieren..)....


 



> Die Alternative des bewussten Zurücksetzens lässt Du argumentativ außen vor. Willst Du darüber hinwegtäuschen, dass diese bei sehr vielen Anglern übliche und gewünschte Möglichkeit in Deutschland verbandsseitig versucht wird unmöglich zu machen?


 
Und hier muss ich ganz klar wiedersprechen, denn zumindest für SH kann ich sagen, dass man das Setzkescherverbot komplett gestrichen haben wollte, da hat die Politik aber Einwände gehabt. Somit kann man nicht allgemein sagen, dass versucht wird, das verbandsseitig unmöglich zu machen.




> Hier geht es um eine -meines Wissens- weltweit einmalige Regelung, die nur bei uns in Deutschland so in einigen Gesetzen bzw. Fischereiverordnungen steht und bisher hinsichtlich der Vorgabe nur durch den VdSF unterstützt wird, wobei selbst einzelne Landesverbände diese Bundesvorgabe gezielt und bewusst hintergangen haben


 
Naja, jedes Land hat da so seine speziellen Besonderheiten.... Auch das so hoch gelobte Holland hat eine Menge Beschränkungen, dort darf man bei weitem auch nicht so frei Angeln wie ihr das gerne in Deutschland hättet. Da besteht ja eher das umgekehrte Gebot, jeden Fisch zurückzusetzen. Wenn wird das hier in Deutschland so bekämen, dann würden sich auch hunderttausende Angler aufregen, die gerne einmal Fische für den Kochtopf fangen wollen und das sind gerade die unorganisierten Angler, die ihr hier so für euch in den Fordergrund hebt, weil nur das Angler sind und alle anderen in euren Argumentationen nur Gewässerbewirtschafter. 

Und seien wir mal ehrlich, dieses strickte Wettangeln um Pokale mit Hältern und dann nach dem Wiegen ins gleiche Gewässer zurücksetzen, um zu zeigen wie toll man ist, das kommt aus dem Bereich der organisierten Angler. Ein Standartnormalangler und das dürften 99% in Deutschland sein, den juckt ein Setzkescherverbot nicht die Bohne und auch kein Abknüppelungsgebot und auch kein vorsätzliches C&R Verbot. Der "Normalangler" will einfach nur Angeln und der kommt mit den bestehenden Regelungen (mal ausgenommen das Nachtangelverbot, was auch ich pauschal komisch finde) super klar. 

Und auch bei der Fussion (für mich ist das keine Übernahme) sind eure Forderungen nach Festschreibung absolut deplatziert. So etwas gehört weder in eine allgemeine Satzung, noch in einen Verschmelzungsvertrag. Da hätte es im Zweifel auch keinerlei Nutzen, denn man könnte es auf Antrag bei der nächst besten Gelegenheit wieder über eine außerordentliche Hauptversammlung raus kicken, hat damit also nicht das geringste erreicht. Und gerade, weil das möglich wäre, wäre die Festschreibung bürokratischer Unfug, weil man Satzungen eben nicht all 5 Minuten ändern sollte, sondern diese Bestand haben sollen. In solche Schriften gehören nur allgemeingültige Dinge. Alles andere kann man nach einer Fussion regeln, wenn sich die Beteiligten gefunden haben und sich neu ausrichten, denn das wird unweigerlich kommen müssen, dass nach der Fusion alle eine Sprache sprechen müssen und da wird es im Anschluß an die Fussion sicherlich noch eine ganze Menge an Abstimmungsprozessen geben, das ist der ganz normale Gang der Dinge und ein einfacher Reifungsprozeß.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Und nochmal, ich geb Dir doch auch vollkommen recht und hab das ja auch explizit geschrieben:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das Du das lediglich ironisch und nicht erhlich meinst, nach dem Motto "ihr habt nichts anders verdient", dass hast du ja schon oft genug geschrieben.


----------



## ivo (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

How, der VDSF hat gesprochen.

Wir wissen ja alle, dass der VDSF der super Verband ist. Der hat auch so viel gerrissen in den letzten Jahren. Vor allem was Verbote angeht. Da hat er sich einen großen Namen gemacht.


----------



## Sharpo (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



ivo schrieb:


> How, der VDSF hat gesprochen.
> 
> Wir wissen ja alle, dass der VDSF der super Verband ist. Der hat auch so viel gerrissen in den letzten Jahren. Vor allem was Verbote angeht. Da hat er sich einen großen Namen gemacht.




Keiner ist unfehlbar.


----------



## Honeyball (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Danke für die sachliche Antwort. Ich kommentier das mal mit meiner Meinung dazu:


Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Weil man sich als Funktionär (ich bin ja auch so ein "böser")so langsam persönlich angegriffen fühlt, wenn allgemein nur auf diesen Runmgehakt wird, obwohl nicht alle so sind wie ihr sie darstellt, eine ganze Menge Funktionäre tun wirklich ihr Bestes um den Anforderungen ihrer Mitglieder gerecht zu werden, was ein wirklicher Riesenspagat ist.
> Hast natürlich recht. Mit "die Funktionäre" meinen wir aber in den seltensten Fällen die, die sich in ihren Vereinen für ihre Mitglieder den Allerwertesten aufreißen, sondern fast ausschließlich die führenden verantwortlichen Personen in den Bundes- und Landesverbänden
> 
> 
> ...



So lässt sich die Diskrepanz zwischen uns ziemlich klar darlegen. Ich wünsche Dir natürlich von ganzem Herzen, dass Du recht behalten mögest. Aber nach all dem, was ich bisher im Zusammenhang mit allen Bundes- und vielen Landesfunktionären erleben musste, habe ich mehr als nur einen Grund, erhebliche Bedenken zu tragen und hier zu äußern. Und ich denke mal, hier im AB sind die bestehenden Fakten, die mich zu dieser Einstellung bewegen, in dieser Hinsicht genau dokumentiert. Dass müssen wir jetzt nicht wieder aufrollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> Dass müssen wir jetzt nicht wieder aufrollen.


Mangels Einsichtsfähigkeit und/oder Erinnerungsfähigkeit einiger wohl eher doch (manche sind wohl auch einfach zu jung und haben den anglerischen Niedergang durch den VDSF nicht live miterlebt wie z. B. ich) ...
;-))

Und da es hier im Thread um die Frage geht, ob es einen alternativen Verband zu DAV und VDSF/DAFV gibt und deren Verbandsfunktionären, die das  alles über Jahrzehnte verbockt haben, setz ich gerne nochmal einen drauf:
Es gibt doch nach all dem, was diese real existierenden Verbände und Funktionäre verbockt haben - auch und gerade mit dem laufenden Schmierentheater um die Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV - keinerlei Grund mehr, denen auch nur ansatzweise ein Stück zu trauen..

Da ist nicht ein real existierender Verband, nicht ein aktueller Verbandsfunktionär, dem ich nach den bisherigen bekannten Veröffentlichungen nur ansatzweise zutrauen würde, irgendwas für Angler positives erreichen zu wollen oder zu können..

Ob das bei einem alternativen Verband anders werden würde, ist natürlich auch zweifelhaft.

Aber eben im Gegensatz zu den aktuellen Verbänden m. M.  nach zumindest möglich.

Sicher ist aber, dass die jetzigen Verbände und Verbandsfunktionäre über Jahrzehnte in meinen Augen bewiesen haben, dass sie nix positives für Angler hinkriegen, sondern eben Verbände für Gewässerbewirtschafter, Berufsfischer und Caster mit "Angleranhängsel" sind........

Und nach wie vor:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Passend, nach meiner persönlichen Meinung:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...z-anstaendigkeit-und-verbandsfunktionaer.html
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *Und nochmal, ich geb Dir doch auch vollkommen recht und hab das ja auch explizit geschrieben:*
> ...


Das meine ich sogar todernst und ehrlich.

Und bedauere das aber auch zutiefst, dass sich der DAV so weit von den Anglern entfernt hat.

Und sich statt dessen lieber immer weiter dem VDSF/DAFV annähert - getrieben von den DAV-Landesverbänden Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt (in meinen Augen Verräter an den Anglern und an den Grundsätzen des DAV unter Bernd Mikulin)...

Und ebenso bedauere ich zutiefst, dass es für richtige Angler keine Verbandsalternative gibt zu DAV und VDSF/DAFV, wie das der TE ja gefragt hatte..


----------



## gründler (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



larsos schrieb:


> Gibt es weitere Anglerverbände in Deutschland die nicht dem VDSF oder DAV angehören?
> 
> Danke für die Antworten.


 

Noch nicht........



|wavey:


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



gründler schrieb:


> Noch nicht........
> 
> 
> 
> |wavey:


 
Na, da bin ich ja hoch gespannt, was soll das denn werden?|kopfkrat

Es werden sich keine neuen Leute finden, es sei denn, man rekrutuiert Leute, die schon einmal im DAV oder VDSF tätig waren.

Und selbst wenn, dann muss sich dieser Verband überlegen, wie er sich ausrichtet. Ignoriert er gewisse Grundsätze und baut nicht auf ähnliche Interessen, wie der DAV oder VDSF, mit Natur- Umwelt- und Tierschutz, dann wird er die Gemeinnützigkeit nicht erhalten und ein Bundesverband ohne Gemeinnützigkeit, der seine Beiträge und andere Einnahmen versteuern muss, der muss horende Beiträge kassieren oder ist von forneherein zum Tode veruteilt. Wäre ich aber trotzdem gespannt drauf.:m

Wer hier von Anfang an aufmerksam mitgelesen hat (vieles davon ist mittlerweile nicht mehr zu lesen, weil versenkt), dem wird nicht entgangen sein, dass soetwas letztes Jahr schon einmal geplant war, sollte sich I.D.A nennen, wenn ich nicht irre, wurde es dann aber sehr schnell ruhig drum. 

Ich zumindest glaube nicht an eine Überlebenschanchse eines neuen Verbandes, lasse mich da aber gerne auch überraschen, das wäre mal ein ganz neues Highlight.|uhoh:


----------



## gründler (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich ja hoch gespannt, was soll das denn werden?|kopfkrat
> 
> Müßtest du als frischer in Amt stehender doch als erstes erfahren zb.auf Versammlungen...etc.was da gerade so getuschelt wird,da darf ich A.D.nichts zu sagen.
> 
> ...


 

......


|wavey:


----------



## Fr33 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Das war Dorschgeifer sagt, erinnert mich irgendwie an die Piraten Partei... von jedem belächelt und schon wenig später haben andere nur gestaunt....

Das Thema Gemeinnützigkeit und Angelverbände sehe ich sehr locker - warum sollte ein neuer Verband es nicht schaffen, diese durch ähnliche Punkte zu erlangen? Solange nur einige Abweichungen zu Gunsten der Beitragszahler (Angler) in Einklang mit Natur - und Umweltschutz geben wird - ist das für mich kein Problem.

Das der VDSF oftmals gezeigt hatte, war dass man das Fähnchen dahin richtet, wo man nicht auffällt..... aber das ist wieder ein anderes Blatt.

Und was die Gemeinnützigkeit angeht.... man könnte Workshops anbieten wie "Angeln statt Gammeln" - Kinder, Teens und Jugendliche von den Konsolen etc. weg holen und denen dem Umgang mit der Natur etc. zeigen .... einige davon würden sicherlich in Vereine eintreten.... das Vereinssterben oder Vergreisen könnte man damit je nach Region vllt beeinflussen.

Wenn die Jugendtruppe eines Angelvereines Nistkästen baut und aufhängt,  Bachläufe und Gewässer von Unrat befreit wird das gelobt - aber wehe die selben tauchen 1 Woche später mit Angelzeug an den Gewässern auf.... da wirste vielen ( Peta, Nabu Anhänger und andere radikalere Ausprägungen von Naturliebhabern) wenns gut geht belächelt oder gar verbal niedergestreckt, wenn dich mit ner Angel blicken lässt.

Mir gehts um das Image des Anglers in Deutschland. Und das hatte der VDSF bisher nie ins schöne Licht gerückt. Es hagelte nur Verbote und man verkroch sich hinter dem Deckmantel des Tier- und Naturschutzes....

Der DAV spielte eine Zeit lang mit und es sah so aus, als würde er den Angler endlich mal ins richtige Licht rücken.... eine drohende Übernahme und das jetzige Verhalten verneinen dies aber...

Daher würde ich mich gerne einen Verband wünschen, der meine Interessen vertritt und mich als Angler schützt und nicht ins offene Messer anderer Gruppen rennen lässt.


----------



## Sharpo (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das war Dorschgeifer sagt, erinnert mich irgendwie an die Piraten Partei... von jedem belächelt und schon wenig später haben andere nur gestaunt....
> 
> Das Thema Gemeinnützigkeit und Angelverbände sehe ich sehr locker - warum sollte ein neuer Verband es nicht schaffen, diese durch ähnliche Punkte zu erlangen? Solange nur einige Abweichungen zu Gunsten der Beitragszahler (Angler) in Einklang mit Natur - und Umweltschutz geben wird - ist das für mich kein Problem.
> 
> ...




Wer würde denn Mitglied in diesem neuen Bundesverband werden? 
Die Landesverbände mit ihren alten Zöpfen?

Mit einem neuen Bundesverband ist es doch nicht getan.


zitat:"Und das hatte der VDSF bisher nie ins schöne Licht gerückt. Es hagelte  nur Verbote und man verkroch sich hinter dem Deckmantel des Tier- und  Naturschutzes...."

Das war und ist Ländersache.
Der Bundesverband hat da kein Mitspracherecht (meines Wissens).


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> Mit einem neuen Bundesverband ist es doch nicht getan.


Mit den jetzigen und den Landesverbänden (ob DAV oder VDSF/DAFV) schon lange nicht mehr...
Jdenfalls nicht für Angler...


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und hier muss ich ganz klar wiedersprechen, denn zumindest für SH kann ich sagen, dass man das Setzkescherverbot komplett gestrichen haben wollte, da hat die Politik aber Einwände gehabt. Somit kann man nicht allgemein sagen, dass versucht wird, das verbandsseitig unmöglich zu machen.



Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich es schon geschrieben habe. Ein Pfadfinder, der jeden Tag ein dutzend Omas über die Straße hilft ist auch dann ein verbrecher, wenn er dabei nur jeder zehnten die Handtasche klaut.

Was ist denn in SH bei der letzten Novellierung des Fischereigesetzes passiert ?

Der Verband hat sich vehement dagegen gewehrt, dass wenigstens an stehenden Gewässern die Fischereischeinpflicht abgeschafft wird. Er hat sich gegen den Tourischein gewehrt, dann gegen die Häufigkeit des Ausstellens. Er hat sich mit Herrn Apel verbündet, dem größten Feind der Angler auf Seiten des Tierschutzes.
Hat mit Tierschutzargumenten um sich geworfen und dann gesagt, Menschen ohne Fischerieschein können ja an Prvatgewässern angeln. Als ob die Fische dort einen anderen Tierschutzrechtlichen Status hätten.

Haben wir ja oft und ausführlich drüber berichtet.


Es geht auch nicht darum, in der Satzung irgendwas zum Thema Setzkescher oder zurücksetzen zu hinterlegen.
Es muss ganz einfach das Ziel erklärt und festgeschrieben werden, dass man alles unternimmt um bestehende,  und über die Bundesgesetzgebung hinausgehende, einschränkende Regeln aufzuheben und alles unterlässt, um neue hinzuzufügen.

Das Recht auf Angeln liegt im Angeln selbst, unabhängig davon, was mit dem Fang geschieht. 

Rafft aber kaum ein Funktionär, Dich diesmal explizit eingeschlossen.


----------



## Fr33 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Tja -  WER ist ne gute Frage. Ich frage mich, wie man in so einen Verband als Funktionär kommt?

Sicherlich wird doch Leute geben, die aufgrund bestimmter Umstände den beiden anderen Verbänden den Rücken gekehrt haben. Diese zu rekrutieren wäre doch eher ein leichtes Unterfangen oder?


----------



## Sharpo (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich es schon geschrieben habe. Ein Pfadfinder, der jeden Tag ein dutzend Omas über die Straße hilft ist auch dann ein verbrecher, wenn er dabei nur jeder zehnten die Handtasche klaut.
> 
> Was ist denn in SH bei der letzten Novellierung des Fischereigesetzes passiert ?
> 
> ...




Der Landesverband SH pochte auf "gleiches Recht für Alle".
Im Grunde verständlich.


----------



## Sharpo (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Tja -  WER ist ne gute Frage. Ich frage mich, wie man in so einen Verband als Funktionär kommt?
> 
> Sicherlich wird doch Leute geben, die aufgrund bestimmter Umstände den beiden anderen Verbänden den Rücken gekehrt haben. Diese zu rekrutieren wäre doch eher ein leichtes Unterfangen oder?



Die Landesvorstände aus Bayern für den neuen Bundsvorsitz?
Die Vorstände welche für die schärfsten Verordnungen im ganzen Bundesgebiet verantwortlich sind?

Den Vorstand, welcher die Praxis des VDSF jahrelang mit getragen und gefördert hat?


----------



## antonio (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Landesverband SH pochte auf "gleiches Recht für Alle".
> Im Grunde verständlich.



kommt nur drauf an welches recht.
wenn er auf gleiches recht pocht, dann kann er auch die scheinprüfung abschaffen, das ist auch gleiches recht für alle.

ant


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Landesverband SH pochte auf "gleiches Recht für Alle".
> Im Grunde verständlich.



Hmmm, gleiches Recht für alle ? Eine tolle Sache.

Leider stehen die Verbände eher für "gleiches Unrecht für alle". 

Woher nimmt denn ein Verband das Recht, mir über die Bundesgesetzgebung hinaus seinen kruden Willen aufzudrücken?


Woher nimmt der Verband das Recht, die Politik zu kritisieren wenn sie genau dieses gleiche Recht für alle endlich mal durchsetzen will ?

Gleiches Recht würde ja auch bedeuten, dass sich jeder einen Fischereischein kaufen kann, ohne diese Verbandserfindung "Sportfischerprüfung" unterziehen zu müssen. 

Manche sind also wohl doch ein bisschen gleicher, aber die haben alle das selbe Recht.#c


----------



## Sharpo (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hmmm, gleiches Recht für alle ? Eine tolle Sache.
> 
> Leider stehen die Verbände eher für "gleiches Unrecht für alle".
> 
> ...



Es ging um den Verband in SH.
Du kennst deren Forderung und Argumentation. Bitte das Thema nicht unnötig ausweiten.

Ob nun Prüfung etc. oder nicht, dies ist offensichtlich eine Glaubensfrage.
Der Verband in SH läuft da aber Konform mit den anderen Landesverbänden.
Ob es uns passt oder nicht.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es geht auch nicht darum, in der Satzung irgendwas zum Thema Setzkescher oder zurücksetzen zu hinterlegen.
> Es muss ganz einfach das Ziel erklärt und festgeschrieben werden, dass man alles unternimmt um bestehende, und über die Bundesgesetzgebung hinausgehende, einschränkende Regeln aufzuheben und alles unterlässt, um neue hinzuzufügen.
> 
> Das Recht auf Angeln liegt im Angeln selbst, unabhängig davon, was mit dem Fang geschieht.
> ...


 
Wie, die sollen nichts festschreiben, da geht doch aus eurer Sicht überhaupt nicht. Die müssen alles das in ihrer Satzung festschreiben, was ihr beim DAFV fordert, sonst müsst ihr den hargeanu so verbannen und schlechtreden, wie die anderen beiden Verbände. Tut ihr das nicht, muss man euch nachsagen, dass ihr mauschelt und tuschelt und es nur um Macht und Pfründe geht.... ständig Eure Worte...:m

Und wenn ihr das nicht fordert, dann will ich das auch überhaupt nicht raffen, dann glaube ich, dass ihr da hinter steckt.

Mich würde ja nicht wundern, wenn der Vorstand folgendermaßen aussieht: 

Thomas
Gründler
Ralle 
Honneyball
....

Na, wer noch?


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es ging um den Verband in SH.
> Du kennst deren Forderung und Argumentation. Bitte das Thema nicht unnötig ausweiten.
> 
> Ob nun Prüfung etc. oder nicht, dies ist offensichtlich eine Glaubensfrage.
> ...




Um den Verband in SH ging es nur am Rande, das Thema ist ein generelles. Und natürlich kenne ich deren Forderungen und Argumentationen. Und die sind halt völlig daneben und haben keinesfalls etwas mit "gleichem Recht" zu tun, als vielmehr der Wahrung von Einfluss und Pfründen. 

Dass dieser Verband "konform" mit anderen Verbänden läuft, bestätigt ja nur die Ansicht, dass man die gesamte Verbandschose einstampfen kann und muss. 

Brauchen tut die keiner. Und schon gar nicht, wenn sie - wie der Verband in SH -  Erleichterungen durch den Gesetzgeber torpedieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> Es ging um den Verband in SH.
> Du kennst deren Forderung und Argumentation. Bitte das Thema nicht unnötig ausweiten.


Stimmt..

Und da es hier im Thread um die Frage geht, ob es einen alternativen Verband zu DAV und VDSF/DAFV gibt und deren Verbandsfunktionären, die das  alles über Jahrzehnte verbockt haben, setz ich gerne nochmal einen drauf:
Es gibt doch nach all dem, was diese real existierenden Verbände und Funktionäre verbockt haben - auch und gerade mit dem laufenden Schmierentheater um die Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV - keinerlei Grund mehr, als Angler denen auch nur ansatzweise ein Stück zu trauen..

Da ist nicht ein real existierender Verband, nicht ein aktueller Verbandsfunktionär, dem ich nach den bisherigen bekannten Veröffentlichungen nur ansatzweise zutrauen würde, irgendwas für Angler positives erreichen zu wollen oder zu können..

Ob das bei einem alternativen Verband anders werden würde, ist natürlich auch zweifelhaft.

Aber eben im Gegensatz zu den aktuellen Verbänden m. M.  nach zumindest möglich.

Sicher ist aber, dass die jetzigen Verbände und Verbandsfunktionäre über Jahrzehnte in meinen Augen bewiesen haben, dass sie nix positives für Angler hinkriegen, sondern eben Verbände für Gewässerbewirtschafter, Berufsfischer und Caster mit "Angleranhängsel" sind........

Und nach wie vor:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Passend, nach meiner persönlichen Meinung:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...z-anstaendigkeit-und-verbandsfunktionaer.html
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

In sehr vielen Dingen sind den Landesverbänden und auch dem Bundesverband die Hände gebunden.
Die Landesregierungen (besonders die Grünen) sind den Anglern nicht unbedingt wohl gesonnen.
Eher stehen diese den Angler sketisch gegenüber.

Somit werden Verordnungen, Landesgesetze etc. einfach an dem Angler vorbei entschieden.

Die Lobby Naturschutz ist derzeit stärker.

Dennoch, so ganz negativ betrachte ich deren Handeln nicht. Manchesmal hätte es auch schlimmer kommen können. 
Stichwort: Angelverbot in NRW


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Die Regierungen stehen nicht den Anglern skeptisch gegenüber, sowenig wie die Naturschützer - nur die Tierschützer.

Die Regierungen/Naturschützer stehen aber den unfähigen Verbänden und deren Funktionären skeptisch gegenüber- vollkommen zu recht.

Und die real existierenden Verbände (DAV wie VDSF/DAVFV) vertreten ja nicht in erster Linie die Angler, sondern Gewässerbewirtshafter, Caster und Berufsfischer - da ist gesunde Skepsis seitens der Regierungen wie der Angler also mehr als angebracht....


----------



## antonio (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> In sehr vielen Dingen sind den Landesverbänden und auch dem Bundesverband die Hände gebunden.
> Die Landesregierungen (besonders die Grünen) sind den Anglern nicht unbedingt wohl gesonnen.
> Eher stehen diese den Angler sketisch gegenüber.
> 
> ...



komisch nach deiner these dürften dann die tourischeine als beispiel gar nicht existieren.
die verbände können schon einfluß nehmen, wenn sie denn wollen.
und im negativen haben sie es ja auch schon oft getan.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> und im negativen haben sie es ja auch schon oft getan.


Nur wenns um was negatives für Angler geht, leider........


----------



## angler1996 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> In sehr vielen Dingen sind den Landesverbänden und auch dem Bundesverband die Hände gebunden.
> Die Landesregierungen (besonders die Grünen) sind den Anglern nicht unbedingt wohl gesonnen.
> Eher stehen diese den Angler sketisch gegenüber.
> 
> ...


 
Das ist sicher in manchen Bereichen so.
Nur: wenn ich ähnlich nicht- u.a. handeln würde und ständig auf Andere blicke, wäre ich pleite.
Die Frage stellt sich doch eher- warum ist der Naturschutz angeblich stärker?
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> Die Frage stellt sich doch eher- warum ist der Naturschutz angeblich stärker?


Die Frage stellt sich nicht, weil die real existierenden Verbände (DAV und VDSF/DAFV) die gleichen Interessen haben wie Tierschützer (und teilweise (zu Recht an manchen Gewässern, nicht allen) auch Naturschützer): 
Angler vom Wasser wegzuhalten....

Wenngleich auch aus anderen Gründen - die Verbände wollen nur organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer am Wasser um ihre Machtgrundlage zu erhalten.

Und versuchen deswegen mit allen Mitteln gesetzliche Erleichterungen für normale Angler zu torpedieren und arbeiten diesbezüglich dann sogar mit Tierschützern zusammen wie in Schleswig Holstein......

Das widerspricht aber eben dem Grundinteresse der normalen Angler...

Und - darum gehts hier ja - weil es eben leider keinen alternativen Verband gibt, und schon gar keinen für Angler..


----------



## Honeyball (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Dass immer alle meinen, man müsse einen neuen Verband gründen, um den Alten was entgegen zu setzen, amüsiert mich doch etwas.
Wollen wir den Teufel mit dem Beelzebub austreiben? Was soll dabei rumkommen. Im Nu sind an dessen Spitze ähnliche Wirrköpfe und machtbesessene Indieeigenetaschewirtschafter wie wir sie jetzt schon zu genüge haben.

Wenn ich irgendwas *für* Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland erreichen will, dann kann das nur gehen, wenn ich mich für *alle* Angler gleichermaßen einsetze, egal ob in Vereinen organisiert oder nicht, egal ob verbandszugehörig oder verbandsfeindlich gesinnt.

Lärm machen, laut werden und offenkundige Missstände aufzeigen, aufgreifen, anpacken und zu ändern versuchen kann man auch bzw. gerade ohne diese selbstgefälligen Verbandsstrukturen.

Habt ihr mal drüber nachgedacht, wieviele Verbände und gleich geschaltete Institutionen es in Deutschland gibt, die alle vorgeben, irgendwessen Interessen zu vertreten und letztlich nichts machen als abkassieren und in Summe dummes Zeug von sich geben? Und habt ihr mal die Häuser und Autos von den Führungskräften dieser Organisationen gesehen, die meist entweder über tief verankerte Seilschaften oder durch die einmal richtig große Klappe an der richtigen Stelle an diese Posten gekommen sind? Und ist irgendwem in Deutschland (außer der Piratenpartei, die das Ankämpfen dagegen sogar in ihrem Programm hat) schonmal aufgefallen, was für sinn- und nutzlose Steuergeldvernichtungsmaschinerien wir uns da über Jahrzehnte herangezogen haben?
Was bringt dem kleinen Handwerker in seinem 3-Mann-Betrieb die Mitgliedschaft in der Handwerkskammer außer zusätzlichen Kosten?
Wozu muss Erna von Erna's Nähstübchen in der IHK sein und welcher Kneipenwirt profitiert letztlich vom DeHoGa?
Da könnte man massig Beispiele finden, hinter denen wir Angler mit den bestehenden Verbänden sogar noch besser bedient sind, aber darum geht es ja hier nicht.

Die Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV oder DAFV ist:
Sich keinem Verein anschließen und gemeinsam mit gleich gesinnten dafür eintreten, dass die Bedingungen für das Angeln in Deutschland besser und der Zugang zur Möglichkeit des Angelns *für alle* leichter wird.
Auf diese Weise wird irgendwann auch dem noch so verbandshörigen Angler klar, dass die so genannte "Arbeit", die in den meisten Verbänden angeblich gemacht wird, eigentlich Arbeit der Vereine bzw. der Angler in den Vereinen ist, während die meisten Verbandsfunktionäre kaum mehr produzieren als überflüssig heiße Luft, die der Natur mehr schadet als das Zurücksetzen eines Fisches.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> Dass immer alle meinen, man müsse einen neuen Verband gründen, um den Alten was entgegen zu setzen, amüsiert mich doch etwas.


War halt die Frage des TE.
Obs ne Alternative gibt oder obs nur die real existierenden Verbände DAV und VDSF/DAFV  für Gewässerbewirtschafter, Berufsfischer und Caster mit "Angleranhängsel" gibt........


----------



## Sharpo (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Das ist sicher in manchen Bereichen so.
> Nur: wenn ich ähnlich nicht- u.a. handeln würde und ständig auf Andere blicke, wäre ich pleite.
> Die Frage stellt sich doch eher- warum ist der Naturschutz angeblich stärker?
> Gruß A.



Weil die Natur im Westen von Deutschland extrem unter der Industrialisierung gelitten hat.
Flüsse, Seen, Landflächen waren/ sind sehr stark verschmutzt.

Tiere etc. hatten auf Grund der Industrialisierung kaum Rückzugsgebiete.
Eine sehr hohe Bevölkerungsdichte tut ihr übriges dazu.

Dies mag sicherlich für das ein oder andere Bundesland etwas anders aussehen.

In Ballungsgebieten ist dieses "Schutzdenken" dadurch sehr stark ausgeprägt. 

Ein Erklärungsversuch von mir.


----------



## Sharpo (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Dass immer alle meinen, man müsse einen neuen Verband gründen, um den Alten was entgegen zu setzen, amüsiert mich doch etwas.
> Wollen wir den Teufel mit dem Beelzebub austreiben? Was soll dabei rumkommen. Im Nu sind an dessen Spitze ähnliche Wirrköpfe und machtbesessene Indieeigenetaschewirtschafter wie wir sie jetzt schon zu genüge haben.
> 
> Wenn ich irgendwas *für* Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland erreichen will, dann kann das nur gehen, wenn ich mich für *alle* Angler gleichermaßen einsetze, egal ob in Vereinen organisiert oder nicht, egal ob verbandszugehörig oder verbandsfeindlich gesinnt.
> ...



So schaut es aus.
Vorallem muss die Basis dazu bereit sein, Druck ausüben und auch Verantwortung übernehmen.

Die Piraten Partei würd ich aber mal Aussen vor lassen. Stecken noch in den Kinderschuhen, die Grünen wollten auch mit dem Fahrrad zum Bundestag fahren.

Aber warum den Verbänden/ Angelvereinen fern bleiben?
Nein, eintreten und sich engagieren. Mehrheiten für sich gewinnen.
Klar ist dies sehr Arbeitsintensiv.


----------



## gründler (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Mich würde ja nicht wundern, wenn der Vorstand folgendermaßen aussieht:
> 
> Thomas
> Gründler
> ...


 
Mein Namen ganz bestimmt nicht,die letzten 30 Jahre wurden mir die Augen geöffnet.

Ich bin fertig mit allem was Verband oder sonstige Ämter zutun hat.

Ich geh jetzt schön Angeln auf Carp mit Festblei,auf Aal,auf Zander.....ohne mich mit irgendwelchen Problemen rumzuschlagen und zu Ärgern.

Ich habe fertig für immer und ewig.


Ach und nochwas,hör auf mich mit Honeyball Ralle Thomas...etc.zu vergleichen,das hier ist ein Forum ich habe mit keinem der von dir genannten weder nen Vertrag noch bin ich mit diesen Verheiratet oder sonstwie Verwandt.......ich teile hier nur meine Meinung mit,meine Meinung mehr nicht.

Und das die nun Negativ ist dem VDSF gegenüber kann ich nicht ändern,kann aber auch nix dazu das immer mehr genauso denken,das heißt aber nicht das ich hier Ständig ins gleiche Horn blase wie Thomas....etc.ich schreibe nur das was ich darüber denke oder weiß oder evtl.weiß.Aber da ich meine Schnauze lieber halte bevor mir wieder von da oben jemand mit Drohungen kommt,oder anderwärtig in mein Leben eingreift.

Aber nen Wink gebe ich doch gern mal siehe 

Noch nicht!

|wavey:


----------



## Sharpo (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Tja, man holt sich oft eine blutige Nase (meistens bleibt es nicht bei dieser) wenn man gegen Politiker, Behörden, Vorstände und "Angelkollegen" etc. arbeitet.

Da geht so mancher lieber wieder gemütlich Angeln (so lange er es noch darf und kann).  
(Und schxxxxx auf die da oben)


----------



## Wochenendangler (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Hi,

ist jetzt zwar etwas OT, aber ich muss mich hier mal melden.
Ich lese hier und in anderen Threads zu diesem Thema die ganze Zeit schon mit und verstehe eines nicht:

Warum wird nur hier so gegen/für die Verschmelzung/Übernahme/Einverleibung oder was auch immer von DAV/VDSF gestritten und in keinem anderen Forum. 
Auch bei Gesprächen auf Sessions mit anderen Anglern in mehreren Bundesländern hatte keiner etwas dagegen. Ich habe bisher in KEINEM persönlichen Gespräch negatives gehört.

Ich bin im Anglerverband Leipzig e.V. welcher sich 2009 aus dem Anglerverband Mittlere Mulde Leipzig e.V. (DAV) und dem Anglerverband Sachsen e.V. (VDSF) zusammenschloss. 
Die einzige Änderung seitdem, war die dadurch entstehende Vergrößerung des Gewässerpool´s.
Was noch kommt weiß eh keiner.

Gruss

(PS: Ich meld mich zu diesem Thema nicht wieder, ist mir einfach zu doof!)


----------



## gründler (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

@Sharpo
Ich habe nicht gegen diese gekämpft,ich habe versucht Anglerwünsche umzusetzen,das ein oder andere hat auch geklappt und ist bis Dato auch unverändert.

Aber wenn man bei bestimmten Sachen nen Veto einlegt kann es schon mal sein das du richtig in Schwierigkeiten kommst,oder man dich angreift,dir nen ""Messer"" an die Kehle drückt,dir Droht,deine Family mit reinzieht,dir Aufträge schlecht redet usw usw.

Da kennen sich einige
*Vertreter und Sportskollegen und solche die sich so nennen* gut mit aus.


So jetzt schweige ich wieder,ihr könnt weiter machen und bitte Dorschgreifer..etc.lasst es gut sein,ich will/werde nicht mehr drauf eingehen,Denkt euch euren teil und gut ist.
|wavey:


----------



## antonio (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Wochenendangler schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist jetzt zwar etwas OT, aber ich muss mich hier mal melden.
> Ich lese hier und in anderen Threads zu diesem Thema die ganze Zeit schon mit und verstehe eines nicht:
> ...



und genau so sagt die mehrheit nichts zu diesem thema, geschweige denn unternimmt etwas.
was besseres können sich die da oben gar nicht wünschen.

antonio


----------



## Fischdieb (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

" Die Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV oder DAFV ist:
Sich keinem Verein anschließen und gemeinsam mit gleich gesinnten dafür eintreten, dass die Bedingungen für das Angeln in Deutschland besser und der Zugang zur Möglichkeit des Angelns *für alle* leichter wird".
------------------------------------------------------------
Sorry, wie soll das in der Praxis aussehene?
Jede Bürgerbewegung/Bürgerinitative etc. gründet aus Rechtssicherheit und steuerlichen Gründen sich als Verein.
Warum nicht auch Angler?


----------



## Wochenendangler (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Hmm, wenn´s Dessinteresse wäre, würde ich hier nicht lesen, bzw. mit anderen Anglern drüber sprechen!
Ich vermute mal, hier haben einige (ohne jemandem zu nahe treten zu wollen) ganz andere persönliche Interessen an diesem Thema! Es sind immer die gleichen die wettern und jede andere Meinung wird gnadenlos niedergemacht!


----------



## antonio (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

ich hab doch nicht von desinteresse deinerseits geredet.
es ist das desinteresse sehr vieler angler.

antonio


----------



## Stralsund (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Wochenendangler schrieb:


> Warum wird nur hier so gegen/für die Verschmelzung/Übernahme/Einverleibung oder was auch immer von DAV/VDSF gestritten und in keinem anderen Forum.



Das hier ist doch kein Streit des Angelboards. Hier schreiben 10 User von 106 600 Usern des Anglerboards.

Ich kenne auch nicht einen einzigen, der sich gegen die Fusion ausspricht. Den meisten ist es egal; am Wasser wie auch im Board. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sich großartig etwas ändert nach der Fusion und ich bin zufrieden, so wie es ist. Mag natürlich auch daran liegen, dass ich in MeckPomm recht liberal angeln kann.
Kann aber auch verstehen, wenn Angler in BAY und BW wieder nachts angeln wollen und so. Aber das wird nicht an einer Fusion der Anglerverbände scheitern, sondern an den jeweiligen Landesregierungen. Denn Fischereirecht ist Landesrecht und kein DAV/VDSF/DAFV - Recht. Die Angler-Lobby hat in der Politik eh nichts zu melden, ob Fusion oder nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

@ Wochenendangler:
Am Anfang unserer Berichterstattung war der DAV noch auf unserer Linie - da waren wir recht...

Seit auch der DAV auf VDSF/DAFV-Linie eingeschwenkt ist, kritisieren wir das auch - wie schon 2010 angekündigt....

Und seitdem sind wir da eben auch nicht mehr gelitten - verschmerzen wir locker ...
;-)))))

Wir sind nach wie vor unseren Grundsätzen treu, die auch schon ewig veröffentlicht sind und an Hand derer wir auch kommentieren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201367

Weil wir selber Angler sind und es uns um Angler geht, nicht um Verbände, Funktionäre oder deren würdelose Spielchen um Macht und Pfründe, das ist unser "persönliches Interesse" am Thema und wirds bleiben..

Wir müssen keine Spielchen treiben und mauscheln wie die Verbände und Funktionäre 
 - weil wir ein klares Leitbild haben, zu dem wir stehen und uns nicht um Pfründe und Macht scheren müssen..

Aber das ist hier im Thread absolut offtopic und solche Dinge werden wir zukünftig hier im Thread löschen.


*Und da es hier im Thread um die Frage geht, ob es einen alternativen Verband zu DAV und VDSF/DAFV gibt und deren Verbandsfunktionären, die das  alles über Jahrzehnte verbockt haben, setz ich gerne nochmal einen drauf:*
Es gibt doch nach all dem, was diese real existierenden Verbände und Funktionäre verbockt haben - auch und gerade mit dem laufenden Schmierentheater um die Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV - keinerlei Grund mehr, als Angler denen auch nur ansatzweise ein Stück zu trauen..

Da ist nicht ein real existierender Verband, nicht ein aktueller Verbandsfunktionär, dem ich nach den bisherigen bekannten Veröffentlichungen nur ansatzweise zutrauen würde, irgendwas für Angler positives erreichen zu wollen oder zu können..

Ob das bei einem alternativen Verband anders werden würde, ist natürlich auch zweifelhaft.

Aber eben im Gegensatz zu den aktuellen Verbänden m. M.  nach zumindest möglich.

Sicher ist aber, dass die jetzigen Verbände und Verbandsfunktionäre über Jahrzehnte in meinen Augen bewiesen haben, dass sie nix positives für Angler hinkriegen, sondern eben Verbände für Gewässerbewirtschafter, Berufsfischer und Caster mit "Angleranhängsel" sind........

Und nach wie vor:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Passend, nach meiner persönlichen Meinung:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...z-anstaendigkeit-und-verbandsfunktionaer.html
> 
> 
> ...



...


----------



## Honeyball (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Die Angler-Lobby hat in der Politik eh nichts zu melden, ob Fusion oder nicht.



#6#6#6
Großartig erkannt!!!

Und wer ist daran schuld? -> die Verbände, die jahrzehntelang nichts dafür getan haben

Und ganz genau darum geht es uns: Lobbyarbeit für das Angeln und die Angler!!!


----------



## Sharpo (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

@antonio

Wissen tust du dies auch nicht. Du vermutest dies nur.
Aber wie gesagt, vieles ist Landespolitik und Sache der Landesverbände.


----------



## Sharpo (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> " Die Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV oder DAFV ist:
> Sich keinem Verein anschließen und gemeinsam mit gleich gesinnten dafür eintreten, dass die Bedingungen für das Angeln in Deutschland besser und der Zugang zur Möglichkeit des Angelns *für alle* leichter wird".
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> Sorry, wie soll das in der Praxis aussehene?
> ...



Und dennoch musst Du gegen die gleichen "Betonköpfe" agieren.

Fraglich ist nur, ob das von Aussen besser funktioniert als wenn man im Verband/ Verein aktiv ist.

Ich bezweifel dies. Als aussenstehender Verein/ Verband muss man Dich nicht mal anhören.
Um angehört zu werden ist erstmal seeehr viel Lobbyarbeit nötig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> Fraglich ist nur, ob das von Aussen besser funktioniert als wenn man im Verband/ Verein aktiv ist.


Schlechter kaum............



> Um angehört zu werden ist erstmal seeehr viel Lobbyarbeit nötig.


Stimmt - aber Lobbyarbeit für Angler wird ja von DAV und VDSF/DAFV auch nicht gemacht - deren Mitglieder sind ja schon satzungsgemäß nicht Angler, sondern die Bewirtschafter, Berufsfischer, Caster  und ein paar wenige "Angleranhängsel"..

Also machen die auch keine Lobbyarbeit für Angler, sondern für ihre satzungsgemäßen Mitglieder.

Dagegen wäre auch nix zu sagen, wenn sie sich nicht in die Gesetzgebung für Angler einmischen würden, sondern nur für ihre Bewirtschafter sprechen würden..

Ist ja wohl mit der Grund, warum der TE nach einer leider nicht vorhandenen Alternative für  Angler gefragt hat..


----------



## antonio (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> @antonio
> 
> Wissen tust du dies auch nicht. Du vermutest dies nur.
> Aber wie gesagt, vieles ist Landespolitik und Sache der Landesverbände.



was vermute ich?

antonio


----------



## Fischdieb (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Etliche Landesverbände sind "anerkannte Naturschutzverbände" und MÜSSEN a) im Verfahren gehört werden, diese Verfahren sind sonst fehlerhaft/anfechtbar und b) sie können sich zum Verfahren z.B. der Neueinrichtung einer Wasserkarftanlage äußern.

Mit Deinen 500 unorganisierten Anglern "die alle das gleich wollen" stehts Du aber draußen.

P.S. Wieso ist ein Bundesverband "Bewirtschafter"?? Und die Berufsfischer sind doch im jeweiliegen Fischereiverband des Landes vereinigt und nicht in den Anglerverbänden, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> Etliche Landesverbände sind "anerkannte Naturschutzverbände" und MÜSSEN a) im Verfahren gehört werden, diese Verfahren sind sonst fehlerhaft/anfechtbar und b) sie können sich zum Verfahren z.B. der Neueinrichtung einer Wasserkarftanlage äußern.


Ich bin Angler - Wasserkraftwerke sind Sache der Bewirtschafter..

Gut wenn durchgängig, schlecht wenn nicht...

Ist aber kein Grund als Angler in den Bewirtschaftungsverbänden DAV oder VDSF/DAFV organisiert zu sein..




> Wieso ist ein Bundesverband "Bewirtschafter"?? Und die Berufsfischer sind doch im jeweiliegen Fischereiverband des Landes vereinigt und nicht in den Anglerverbänden, oder?


Ein Bundesverband ist nicht Bewirtschafter, er vetritt die Landesverbände, deren Mitglieder die Bewirtschafter sind.

Guck Dir mal den (noch)VDSF-Bayern an z. B.. 

Da sind die Berufsfischer  und Caster genauso wichtig wie die bewirtschaftenden Angelvereine - nur die Angler selber sind aussen vor..

Und weil es seit dem umfallen des DAV - auf Drängen der Landesverbände Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt - eben keinen Verband mehr gibt, für den die Interessen der Angler noch was bedeuten, sondern es dann nur noch den VDSF/DAFV geben wird, hat ja der TE wohl nach einer Alternative gefragt.

Siehe auch z. B.:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226001
;-))))


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> In sehr vielen Dingen sind den Landesverbänden und auch dem Bundesverband die Hände gebunden.
> Die Landesregierungen (besonders die Grünen) sind den Anglern nicht unbedingt wohl gesonnen.
> Eher stehen diese den Angler sketisch gegenüber.
> 
> ...



Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, wie selektiv die Verbandsarbeit gesehen wird.

Jawoll, in NRW ist einer der (drei !) Landesverbände gegen das Angelverbot in belasteten Gewässern vorgegangen.

Das kann man prima finden, sollte aber die ganze Geschichte kennen/betrachten.

Es gibt inzwischen mehrere Gewässer in NRW, die einem Angelverbot wegen Belastung unterliegen, und zwar bevor die Sache in den Fließgewässern akut wurde. Da hat kein Verband irgendetwas unternommen. Warum ?

Richtig, es waren Einzelfälle. Davon waren nur ein paar Dutzend Angler betroffen, keinesfalls ein existentielles Problem für den Verband. 

Doch das ist noch nicht weit genug zurückgedacht. Man muss noch einen Schritt nach hinten machen.

*Wieso* kommt es denn in einem belasteten Gewässer überhaupt zu einem Angelverbot ?

Weil inzwischen durch den VDSF - und zwar Bund wie Landesverbände - standhaft propagiert wird, dass alleine der Verzehr gefangener Fisch ein rechtfertigender Grund zur Ausübung der Angelfischerei ist. 

Und wenn nun die Fische in einem Gewässer aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht zum Verzehr geeignet sind, dann verbietet sich logischerweise auch jegliche Fischerei. 

Die Verbände haben sich mit Ihrer Fischfreß-Mentalität hier selber sämtlicher Argumentationsgrundlagen für solche Fälle entzogen. 

NRW kann von Glück sagen, dass man über die Krücke " es sind ja nicht alle Fische belastet" so grade eben noch die Kurve bekommen hat, ansonsten säßen bereits seit Monaten einige zehntausend Angler auf dem trockenen. Vereine wären kläglich eingegangen, denn wer zahlt schon Beitrag, wenn er nicht angeln darf. Und letztlich wären auch die Landesverbände den Bach runter gegangen, weil die ja von der Kohle der Angler leben. 


Begreift doch bitte, dass die Verbände die Totengräber der Angelfischerei sind. Die Funktionäre dort denken nicht weiter als ihre Nasenspitze reicht.

Ich wünsche dem Deutschen Angler ja nix schlechtes, aber ich träume manchmal von einer "Belastung", die für Tiere und Pflanzen völlig ohne Folgen, diese für den menschlichen Verzehr aber gesundheutsgefährdend, sind.

Und dann will ich die selbstgefälligen, ignoranten, heuchlerischen und großkotzigen Verbandsfunktionäre (und nur solche) sehen, wenn sie sich mit Ihrer dem Tierschutz anbiedernden Freßargumentation selbst die Existenzgrundlage entzogen haben. 

Mich würde das überhaupt nicht jucken. Hier bei uns kann man sowieso in den VDSF-verseuchten Gewässern nicht mehr angeln, wenn man nicht finanziell unabhängig ist. Dann kann man sich auch einen privaten Rechtsanwalt leisten der einen raushaut, wenn man den Wurm verkehrt herum aufgezogen hat.  Ich muss, nein kann, ganz schnell ins nachbarliche Holland fahren und dort nach Herzenslust fischen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Na Ralle, kriegste wieder Blutdruck ??
;-))))



> Begreift doch bitte, dass die Verbände die Totengräber der Angelfischerei sind. Die Funktionäre dort denken nicht weiter als ihre Nasenspitze reicht.


So ist das - und der DAV rennt nun auch voll in diese Richtung VDSF/DAFV....

Und Alternativverbände für normale Angler gibts nunmal leider nicht...


----------



## Zoddl (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, wie selektiv die Verbandsarbeit gesehen wird.
> 
> Jawoll, in NRW ist einer der (drei !) Landesverbände gegen das Angelverbot in belasteten Gewässern vorgegangen.
> 
> ...


In konkret diesem Fall solltest du aber auch nicht die Rolle vom "anglerfreundlichen" Minister Remmel komplett unter den Tisch fallen lassen, da du ja ebenfalls die *ganze* Geschichte kennst! Dieser propagierte ja "lauthals" weitreichendere Angelverbote an den grossen Fliessgewässern NRWs, aufgrund deren Belastungsgrades.
Und soweit ich mich erinnern kann, wurde seitens der Landesregierung bezüglich der Fliessgewässerbelastung zurückgerudert und der Schaden so mMn "heruntergespielt". 
Und erst hier hatte der Verein Westfahlen/Lippe (der wars doch, oder?) überhaupt eine Chance, gegen das Angelverbot vorzugehen bzw dieses auf das Hafengebiet abzuschwächen.

Die "Verbote" an den von dir genannten anderen PCB-belasteten Gewässern, wurden zuvor durch die Stadt Köln (Eigentümer) ausgesprochen. Das umfasste nicht nur Angelverbote, sondern auch komplette Badeverbote. Warum wurde das gemacht?

Die Antwort hast du selbst gegeben:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wer die Erlaubniskarten ausgibt steht ggfs. in der Haftung. Und der kann er sich nicht entziehen, weil er ja eben nicht C&R aus Gesundheitsgründen vorschreiben kann.


Eben!



Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Alles richtig Zoddl - und wo liegt der Ursprung des Problemes:
Beim VDSF/DAFV, der bis heute propagiert, dass das abknüppeln und verzehren der Fische der einzige akzeptierbare Grund zum Angeln sei, statt gegen diesen einseitigen Unfug vorzugehen..

Und die ganzen weiteren ökologischen, ökonomischen und sozialen Vorteile des Angelns als solchem schlicht ignoriert, welche ebenfalls "sinnvolle Gründe" im Sinne des TSG sein können und nur noch nicht gerichtlich festgestellt wurden wie das abknüppeln....

Bis vor kurzem hat der der DAV da noch eine andere, anglerfreundlichere  Politik verfolgt - durch den Verrat der DAV-Landesverbände von Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt, die den DAV jetzt eben ohne das festschreiben solcher weigtergehender angelpolitischer Richtlinien in den VDSF/DAFV treiben.

Und das führt dann eben zu solchen Fragen wie vom TE hier:
Gibt es eine Alternative zu den Bewirtschaftungs- und Berufsfischerverbänden, gibt es einen Verband für Angler?

Die Antwort bleibt gleich:
Nein, gibt es leider nicht (mehr), einen Verband für Angler.........


----------



## Sharpo (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Zoddl schrieb:


> In konkret diesem Fall solltest du aber auch nicht die Rolle vom "anglerfreundlichen" Minister Remmel komplett unter den Tisch fallen lassen, da du ja ebenfalls die *ganze* Geschichte kennst! Dieser propagierte ja "lauthals" weitreichendere Angelverbote an den grossen Fliessgewässern NRWs, aufgrund deren Belastungsgrades.
> Und soweit ich mich erinnern kann, wurde seitens der Landesregierung bezüglich der Fliessgewässerbelastung zurückgerudert und der Schaden so mMn "heruntergespielt".
> Und erst hier hatte der Verein Westfahlen/Lippe (der wars doch, oder?) überhaupt eine Chance, gegen das Angelverbot vorzugehen bzw dieses auf das Hafengebiet abzuschwächen.
> 
> ...




Wenn man so manche Aussagen liest, meint man immer der Fischereilandesverband und der VDSF plädieren für Angelverbote.
Das ist doch Humbug.
Klar ist derPassus oder auch offizielle Meinung Nahrungserwerb völliger Blödsinn.

*Nur was hält eine rechtliche Prüfung dem Tierschutzgesetz stand?*
Angeln aus Spass? Aus Jux und Dollerei?

Klar gehen wir aus Spass  angeln. 
Angeln ist für mich und viele andere nicht ausschliesslich Nahrungserwerb.
Das versteht ja mittlerweile der dümmste Politiker.
Nur Gesetze werden halt nicht von Heute auf Morgen von den Politikern geändert. 
Einige brauchen Jahrzehnte bis es mal eine Masse an Politikern kapiert.
Es war halt die Legitimation in den 80iger und evtl. auch der 90igern. Und einige Betonköpfe denen man es damals eingebläut hat, reiten heute noch darauf rum.
Nur leben diese auch nicht ewig und es werden somit auch bald noch bessere Zeiten kommen.  

Aber ok, wie lange geht bereits diese Diskussion oder ähnliche?
Meint ihr, ihr könnt die Fusion mit dem Krawall hier aufhalten?

Meint ihr, ihr schneidet alte Zöpfe ab? 
Oder seit ihr der Meinung die alten Zöpfe gebe es in einem dritten Bundesverband nicht?

Wer will und KANN den Job denn machen?
Die Dame von der FDP? 

Dann ist alles Freide Freude Eierkuchen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> nur leben diese auch nicht ewig und es werden somit auch bald noch bessere zeiten kommen.


Genau diese alten Betonköpfe verleiben sich gerade den DAV ein, der bis zum Verrat seiner  Landesverbände sich wenigstens gegen eine Übernahme OHNE festschreiben solcher Dinge noch gewehrt hatte und somit eine anglerfreundlichere Alternative zum VDSF/DAFV dargestellt hatte....

Und nun gibts halt bald einen in DAFV umbenannten VDSF, wobei genau dessen immer noch gültigen und von den Landesverbänden nach wie vor mitgetragenen anglerfeindlichen Grundsätze dann auch logischerweise nach der Übernahme des DAV dann weiterbestehen.

Also ist diese Fusion genannte Übernahme zu den jetzigen Bedingungen schlicht das festzementieren der Betonköpfe mit ihren überholten anglerfeindlichen Ansichten und Einstellungen...

Deswegen muss man dem TE ja leider sagen:
Nein, es gibt keine Verbände für Angler.

Nur die real existierenden Verbände für Bewirtschafter, Berufsfischer und Caster:
DAV und VDSF/DAFV..



> Nur was hält eine rechtliche Prüfung dem Tierschutzgesetz stand?
> Angeln aus Spass? Aus Jux und Dollerei?


Wie bei anderen Dingen (Kleintierzucht, Haustierhaltung, Pferdesport etc.) auch z.B. die Wírtschaftskraft, die Erhaltung von Fischbeständen, das heranführen Jugendlicher an die Natur, für die Gesellschaft kostenlose Gewässerpflege etc..:
Für einen wirklichen Anglerverband wäre es kein Problem, da dutzende guter Gründe zu finden und versuchen mit guter Lobbyarbeit auch durchzusetzen - Bewirtschaftungsverbände wie VDSF/DAFV und DAV sind ja aber froh, wenn Angler gesetzlich reglementiert werden, damit sie weiter ihre Macht behalten können - sonst würden sie da ja aktiv werden..



> Meint ihr, ihr könnt die Fusion mit dem Krawall hier aufhalten?


Hat bisher schon mal geklappt, welchen Anteil wir haben, weiss ich nicht ;-))
Sonst wär das alles schon 2011 durchgewesen - kannst ja gerne alles dazu aus der Zeit noch hier nachlesen ;-))

Und Mohnert zeigt uns ja nicht an, weil wir nicht stören ;-))


----------



## Zoddl (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... und wo liegt der Ursprung des Problemes:
> Beim VDSF/DAFV, der bis heute propagiert, dass das abknüppeln und verzehren der Fische der einzige akzeptierbare Grund zum Angeln sei, statt gegen diesen einseitigen Unfug vorzugehen..
> 
> Und die ganzen weiteren ökologischen, ökonomischen und sozialen Vorteile des Angelns als solchem schlicht ignoriert, welche ebenfalls "sinnvolle Gründe" im Sinne des TSG sein können und nur noch nicht gerichtlich festgestellt wurden wie das abknüppeln....


Das steht und fällt doch mit der Gretchenfrage, ob Fische nun Schmerz und Leid empfinden können oder nicht. Und die kann solange gerichtlich nicht geklärt werden, solange es widersprüchliche Studien zu diesem Thema gibt! 
Die einzige Möglichkeit, die Mohnert und Markstein haben hier irgendetwas zu ändern, ist doch maximal diesbezügliche anglerfreundliche Studien zu unterstützen bzw. in Auftrag zu geben.

Sollte ein Schmerz- oder Leidempfinden bei Fischen per Studie *einwandfrei* nachgewiesen werden, dann spielt weder der ökologisch, ökonomische oder soziale Aspekt eine Rolle, wenn es um die vorsätzliche Nichtverwertung des Fanges geht. Da wird gerichtlich auch nix positives entschieden werden!
Und zwar ganz genau so (zumindest mein aktueller Stand), wie gezieltes/vorsätzliches C&R bereits jetzt gerichtlich abgestraft wurde.

Allein auf das Thema bezogen, gibt es also keinen alternativen Angelverband und wird es derzeit auch bei Neugründung nicht geben können. (meine Meinung)



Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Fr33 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> Das steht und fällt doch mit der Gretchenfrage, ob Fische nun Schmerz und Leid empfinden können oder nicht.


 
Wenn nur an dieser Frage hängt, dann will ich als Angler aber die selbe Frage an alle Turnierreiter, Aquarianer, Haustierhalter usw. stellen ....Wer definiert was Schmerz und Leid ist? 

In kaum einem anderen Land ist der Angler dermaßen Freiwild wie in Deutschland. Und ich behaupte mal, hätten wir einen starken Verband FÜR Angler, dann wären wir in der Öffentlichkeit und der Politik mindestens auf der Stufe von Reitsportlern usw....

*sorry wenn ich das Thema Reitsport immer wieder nehmen, aber mir kann keiner erzählen, dass das Pferd dazu geboren wurde, einen Menschen zu tragen, über Hindernisse zu springe und im Trab im Kreis vor einer Jury zu laufen....*


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Zoddl schrieb:


> In konkret diesem Fall solltest du aber auch nicht die Rolle vom "anglerfreundlichen" Minister Remmel komplett unter den Tisch fallen lassen, da du ja ebenfalls die *ganze* Geschichte kennst! Dieser propagierte ja "lauthals" weitreichendere Angelverbote an den grossen Fliessgewässern NRWs, aufgrund deren Belastungsgrades.
> Und soweit ich mich erinnern kann, wurde seitens der Landesregierung bezüglich der Fliessgewässerbelastung zurückgerudert und der Schaden so mMn "heruntergespielt".
> Und erst hier hatte der Verein Westfahlen/Lippe (der wars doch, oder?) überhaupt eine Chance, gegen das Angelverbot vorzugehen bzw dieses auf das Hafengebiet abzuschwächen.
> 
> ...



Nee Zoddl,

dass es neben dem Minister Remmel viele Gegner der Angelfischerei gibt ist klar. Dafür können die Verbände nix.
*
ABER:*

Wenn ich als Verband offen und agressiv für das Fischen rein zum Zweck des Nahrungserwerbs eintrete, dann entledige ich mich sämtlicher Argumente, im Falle einer vermeintlichen oder tatsächlichen ungenießbarkeit der Fische in einem Gewässer überhaupt noch angeln zu dürfen. 

Und wenn dann so ein komischer Minister angallopiert kommt, dann kann ich nur noch auf Gnade und Ränke hoffen.


----------



## Honeyball (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Wir rede aber nicht über *vorsätzliches* C&R (und wenn doch, dann bitte in genau dem Thread und nicht hier), sondern über die freie Entscheidung des Anglers direkt nach dem Fang.

Gegen vorsätzliches C&R könnte man mit dem TierSchG sogar noch argumentieren, aber definitiv (und mehrfach gerichtlich bestätigt) nicht gegen das Angeln und Fischefangen an sich.

Seit Jahren wird uns dies vom VdSF vorgelogen, der damit sein absolut schwaches Standing zu rechtfertigen versucht. Nachvollziehbares Vorgehen, weil genügend darauf reinfallen und es nachplappern.:m
Die wahren Gründe hat Thomas ja schon ungefähr 247 Mal genannt:m


@Ralle 24:
Und Du wie ich auch stehen in diesem konkreten Fall ja voll hinter der Vorgehensweise des VdSF-angehörigen LFV Westfalen-Lippe, der sich in geradezu vorbildlicher Manier *gegen* die Lehren seines Bundesverbands *für* das Angeln als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung unabhängig von der Nahrungsbeschaffung eingesetzt hat. (und damit auch bei einem grünen Minister Remmel in NRW keinesfalls auf taube Ohren sondern vielmehr auf überraschende Einsicht gestoßen ist.)


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> Die wahren Gründe hat Thomas ja schon ungefähr 247 Mal genannt


Scheint aber noch nicht zu reichen.............



> Und Du wie ich auch stehen in diesem konkreten Fall ja voll hinter der Vorgehensweise des VdSF-angehörigen LFV Westfalen-Lippe, der sich in geradezu vorbildlicher Manier gegen die Lehren seines Bundesverbands für das Angeln als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung unabhängig von der Nahrungsbeschaffung eingesetzt hat. (und damit auch bei einem grünen Minister Remmel in NRW keinesfalls auf taube Ohren sondern vielmehr auf überraschende Einsicht gestoßen ist.)


Aber nach wie vor passiert dazu im Bundesverband, der ja die angelpolitischen Richtlinien im Sinne seiner Landesverberbände vertritt, immer noch nichts . Auch nichts vom NRW-Landesverband unternommen,  um diese falschen Urajtgrundsätzte endlich zu revidieren.

Wie soll da politisch dann was bewirkt werden, wenn Anglerfeinde wie Remmel oder PETA nur auf den VDSF und dessen Argumentation verweisen müssen, um Angelverbote durchsetzen zu können?

Statt da aktiv etwas für Angler zu tun, wird im Bundesverband weiter geschlafen und in Landesverbänden wie Schleswig Holstein sogar der Schulterschluss mit den Tierschützern gesucht, nur um weiter Kohle mit sinnlosen Prüfungen machen zu können, statt für die von der Politik gewollten gesetzlichen Erleichterungen beim Zugang zum Angeln zu unterstützen.. 

Und statt in diesem Umfeld bei diesen für Angler schädlichen Verbänden und Funktionären im VDSF/DAFV etwas festschreiben zu lassen, drängen die DAV-Landesverbände Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt den DAV zum Übertritt in den VDSF/DAFV auf Vertrauensbaasis statt auf festschreiben.

Damit hat dann der DAV die Angler und seine eigenen, von Bernd Miklulin immer offensiv vertretenen angelfreundlichen Grundsätze verraten.

Und damit gibt es dann eben nach Übertritt des DAV zum VDSF/DAFV als Verband der Bewirtschafter, Berufsfischer und Caster mit Angleranhängsel keinerlei Vertretung der Angler mehr.....

Und eine Alternative ist nicht in Sicht - bleibt wohl ein Traum vom TE wie von mir..


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Das steht und fällt doch mit der Gretchenfrage, ob Fische nun Schmerz und Leid empfinden können oder nicht. Und die kann solange gerichtlich nicht geklärt werden, solange es widersprüchliche Studien zu diesem Thema gibt!
> Die einzige Möglichkeit, die Mohnert und Markstein haben hier irgendetwas zu ändern, ist doch maximal diesbezügliche anglerfreundliche Studien zu unterstützen bzw. in Auftrag zu geben.
> 
> 
> Zoddl



Zoddl,

wir haben das Bundestierschutzgesetz, in welchem der Umgang mit Wirbeltieren geregelt ist.

Das reicht mir als Angler um zu wissen, ab wann ich mich in einen Bereich begebe, in dem eine eventuelle Anzeige mir Nachteile bereiten kann. 

Wofür zum Teufel brauche ich Vorbeter die mir sagen, wie ich das Tierschutzgesetz zu interpretieren habe und - schlimmer noch - Ihre Interpretation des Tierschutzgesetzes in ein Fischereigesetz einbringen?

Das hat doch nur zur Folge, dass ich meiner eigenen Entscheidung beraubt werde. 

Sind wir Deutschen ein so dermaßen blödes Volk, dass wir immer wieder Institutionen brauchen die uns sagen, wann wir zur Toilette gehen sollen und in welcher Körperhaltung wir unser Geschäft zu verrichten haben. Übersetzt: " Zu dumm zum scheixxen"


Was geht es z.B. den Bayerischen Verband an, ob und unter welchen Umständen oder aus welchen Gründen ich wann meine Fische zurücksetze ?

Richtig, es geht den Verband den berühmten Scheixxdreck an. 

Was geht es einen Verband an, ob ich als unorganisierter Angler bei einem nicht dem Verband zugehörigen Verein an dessen ureigenen Gewässern einen Fischereischein brauche oder nicht ?

Richtig, ebenfalls einen Scheixxdreck.

Was geht es einen Verband an, ob in einem kompletten Bundesland Nachtangeln erlaubt ist oder nicht?

Ebenfalls jenen besagten Scheixxdreck.


Betrachtet man die letzten 40 Jahre stellt man fest, dass der VDSF sich über vier Jahrzehnte stark gemacht hat, alles mögliche an Verboten und Einschränkungen in den Fischereigesetzen zu verankern. 
Alles Dinge, die einen Verband nicht zu interessieren haben. 

Sollen sie doch innerhalb ihrer Organisation und mit den organisierten Anglern machen was sie wollen. Das können sie ohne Gesetzgebung wie jede andere Vereinigung auch.

*Aber sie sollen ihre dreckigen Finger aus meinen Belangen als unorganisierter Angler lassen. *


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Ralle hat wieder Blutdruck ;-)))


----------



## Sharpo (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wenn nur an dieser Frage hängt, dann will ich als Angler aber die selbe Frage an alle Turnierreiter, Aquarianer, Haustierhalter usw. stellen ....Wer definiert was Schmerz und Leid ist?
> 
> In kaum einem anderen Land ist der Angler dermaßen Freiwild wie in Deutschland. Und ich behaupte mal, hätten wir einen starken Verband FÜR Angler, dann wären wir in der Öffentlichkeit und der Politik mindestens auf der Stufe von Reitsportlern usw....
> 
> *sorry wenn ich das Thema Reitsport immer wieder nehmen, aber mir kann keiner erzählen, dass das Pferd dazu geboren wurde, einen Menschen zu tragen, über Hindernisse zu springe und im Trab im Kreis vor einer Jury zu laufen....*



Damit hast Du natürlich Recht.
Aber solange Frau Remmel u. andere Prominenz Ihren Reitstall hat und den Pferdesport ausgiebig fröhnt....

Aber zur Info, auch da beissen die Tierschützer. Nur bekommt es unsereins nicht direkt mit. Wir sind halt keine Reiter sondern Angler.

Unsere Angelprominenz müsste sich viel mehr in dieser Diskussion einschalten.  Müsste mehr Öffentlichkeitsarbeiot leisten.
Hat es eigentlich einen U.B aus Dortmund oder einen R.I. etc. interessiert ob es ein Angelverbot für NRW gibt?
Mir ist nichts zu Ohren gekommen.

Aber egal, man driftet vom Thema ab.


----------



## antonio (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

"Aber zur Info, auch da beissen die Tierschützer. Nur bekommt es unsereins nicht direkt mit. Wir sind halt keine Reiter sondern Angler."

nur die lassen sich eben nicht so schnell beißen wie unsere verbände.
die wehren sich.

antonio


----------



## Brotfisch (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Ja, herrlicher Ansatz. Jeder entscheidet selber, ob und wie er Gesetze beachtet.
Mord? Für mich war's keiner, weil das Opfer ein Idiot war.
Bei Rot über die Ampel? Ich hab aber das Farbsehen der Biene, für mich war's grün.
Dann bräuchten wir auch keine Polizei mehr und keine Gerichte und wären alle in allem frei. Und alle Angler würden sich lieben und Freudentänze mit den Gewässerpächtern aufführen.
Das anarchistische Paradies für Angler - Eintritt frei!


----------



## Honeyball (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Hat es eigentlich einen U.B aus Dortmund oder einen R.I. etc. interessiert ob es ein Angelverbot für NRW gibt?
> Mir ist nichts zu Ohren gekommen.



Oh ja, das hat es!
Als das Theater rund um den Stadthafen los war, hat U.B. an einer Podiumsdiskussion teilgenommen und sich ebenfalls für das Angeln als Selbstzweck (und nicht nur zum Nahrungserwerb) stark gemacht.
Ich selbst habe im Februar 2011 auf der Jagd&Hund mit ihm geredet, weil mir schon damals die Frage unter den Nägeln brannte, ob und wie sehr die Angelgeräteindustrie in Deutschland unter den durch den VdSF hervor beschworenen Restriktionen leidet.
Auch von dieser Seite her denke ich nicht, dass die noch sehr lange so still halten werden, wie sie es momentan noch tun. Die warten auch nur noch ab, wie das Fusionschaos zu einem Ergebnis gebracht wird...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> Ja, herrlicher Ansatz. Jeder entscheidet selber, ob und wie er Gesetze beachtet.



Das ist ja schlichte Realität - sonst bräuchte es wirklich keine Polizei und keine Gerichte..

Denn sind ja dazu da, die, die sich nicht an die Gesetze halten wollen zu erwischen und abzurteilen...

Das hat ja nix mit Anarchie zu tun, sowas nennt man Rechtsstaat...



Das macht man aber nicht durch unsinnige Gesetze besser und nicht durch Verbände, die Anglern immer mehr solcher unsinniger Gesetze aufdrücken wollen.

Sondern durch bessere Kontrollen, härtere Strafen und schnellere Urteile....

Und daher brauchts endlich einen Verband für Angler, der für bessere Kontrollen, härtere Strafen und schnellere Urteile eintritt um im Gegenzug auch für die komplette Entrümpelung der Fischereigesetze, dass auch ein Nichtjurist noch begreifen kann, ob  er sich gerade strafbar macht oder nicht..

Leider gibts ja keinen Anglerverband, nur DAV und VDSF/DAFV als Bewirtschafterverbände, die froh sind, wenn sie über den Gesetzgeber Angler mit immer mehr und immer unsinnigeren Regelungen drangsalieren können und so Macht und Pfründe bewahren....


----------



## Honeyball (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ja, herrlicher Ansatz. Jeder entscheidet selber, ob und wie er Gesetze beachtet.



Genau das tut doch jeder hier, oder willst Du sagen, dass die meisten Verbrechen ohne Unrechtsbewusstsein verübt werden???
Was hat das mit Anarchie zu tun, wenn es Gesetze gibt, die jeder zu beachten hat und es entsprechende Kontrollinstanzen gibt, die deren Einhaltung überwachen und bei Verstößen an die Judikative weitergeben.
Wo bitteschön steht in unserer Gewaltenteilung irgendwas von Verbänden, die sich da einzumischen haben???


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Eben ;-)))


----------



## Zoddl (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wir rede aber nicht über *vorsätzliches*  C&R (und wenn doch, dann bitte in genau dem Thread und nicht hier),  sondern über die freie Entscheidung des Anglers direkt nach dem Fang.
> 
> Gegen vorsätzliches C&R könnte man mit dem TierSchG sogar noch  argumentieren, aber definitiv (und mehrfach gerichtlich bestätigt) nicht  gegen das Angeln und Fischefangen an sich.


 Hast du Recht, wir reden hier nicht über *vorsätzliches* C&R. 

Wir diskutieren hier über mögliche alternative Angelverbände bzw eine Linienänderung der/des Bundesverbandes, der uns (oder den bewirtschafteten Vereinen) die freie Entscheidungsgewalt über unseren gefangen Fisch überlässt. Oder wir fordern sie halt bzw wünschen uns diese. Soweit klar!
Unklar:
Wo ist die Grenze zwischen "freier Entscheidungsgewalt" und vorsätzlich gelebtem C&R?

Auf welcher Grundlage wurde das Angeln und Fischefangen ggü dem Tierschutzgesetzes mehrfach gerichtlich bestätigt?
Weil Angeln zum Selbstzweck (Erholung, Freude) legitim ist?
Weil Angeln schon allein aus ökonom, ökolog oder sozialen Aspekten legitim ist?
Warum macht es *gerichtlich* einen Unterschied, ob ich mein Angelei mit einem Verwertungswillen versehe oder nicht, wo mir das doch jederzeit freistehen sollte? 
Weil das so in den Statuten des VDSF steht? Wohl eher nicht!


Dann bleibt bei mir die Frage offen:
Gäbe es überhaupt eine Möglichkeit, entweder durch einen alternativen Verband oder eben einen Kurswechsel der/des BV, das Angeln an sich vom derzeitigen Verwertungszwang zu lösen und allein zum (abgekürzt) Selbstzweck zu legitimieren?


 PS: Bayern ist in dem Punkt aber nen ganz anderes Kaliber! 




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Zoddl,
> 
> wir haben das Bundestierschutzgesetz, in welchem der Umgang mit Wirbeltieren geregelt ist.
> 
> Das reicht mir als Angler um zu wissen, ab wann ich mich in einen Bereich begebe, in dem eine eventuelle Anzeige mir Nachteile bereiten kann.


Ich hätte einfach nix schreiben sollen... 
Ralle, Auslöser, das ich überhaupt gepostet hab, war das geforderte Angelverbot in NRW. Warum Angelverbot... ganz klar, weil der VDSF seit Jahren Angeln zum Ernährungszweck propagiert. Und im belastetem Fluss/Fisch wird der Ernährungszweck nunmal begraben. Schuld liegt also beim VDSF!?
Das Bundestierschutzgesetz regelt natürlich den Umgang mit Wirbeltieren (so auch Fisch) und *nicht* die Statuten des VDSF oder irgendeines LV.

Das hier ist ein Forum. Hier kann man Meinungen kundtun und Fragen stellen. Und Fragen hätte ich:
Gibt es bisher ein gerichtliches Urteil, bei dem das Angeln zum Selbstzweck, dh ohne konkreten Verwertungswillen/-absicht/-etc. legitimiert wurde? Wenn ja bitte Quelle!
Wenn nein:
Wie bzw. wo legitimiert das Bundestierschutzgesetz das Angeln zum Selbstzweck, dh Angeln ohne konkrete Verwertungsabsicht.

Eine positive und *korrekte* Antwort auf die Frage kann als Argumentationsgrundlage gegen Angelverbot in ähnlich gelagerten Fällen, wie dem Dortmunder Hafen dienen.
Und so wie es den Anschein erweckt, besitzt du/ihr exakt dieses Wissen. Also raus damit!

Ansonsten bitte meinen Denkfehler aufzeigen!


Grüzze
Zoddl


Nur zum Verständnis OT:


Honeyball schrieb:


> @Ralle 24:
> ...(und damit auch bei einem grünen  Minister Remmel in NRW keinesfalls auf taube Ohren sondern vielmehr auf  überraschende Einsicht gestoßen ist.)


Habe ich da was verpasst? Inwieweit war ein Herr Remmel auf freiwilliger Basis denn "*einsichtig*"? Der hat nen Maulkorb verpasst bekommen... das hat aber nix mit Einsicht zu tun!


----------



## Honeyball (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Zoddl, Du greifst es meiner Ansicht nach von der falschen Seite an: Das Angeln muss nicht legitimiert werden, es ist legitim, in Deutschland zu angeln!
Das Gegenteil wurde versucht. Man wollte Anglern, die geangelt haben, nachweisen, dass sie gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstößen. Und alle diese Ansätze sind vor den Gerichten gescheitert, mit Ausnahme eines mir bekannten Falles, wo ein Karpfenangler einen nachts gefangenen Karpfen mehrere Stunden in einem Sack gehältert hat, um ihn bei Tageslicht zu fotografieren und dann zu releasen.
Darauf bezieht sich auch meine Aussage: Die Einstellung dieser Verfahren und das ebenso mehrfache nicht Zulassen eines Verfahrens nach erfolgten Anzeigen von "Tierrechtlern" bestätigt, dass Angeln und Fischefangen eben kein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz ist.

Bis jetzt ist meines Wissens nach auch noch nicht die Verwertungsabsicht als Legitimierung für das Angeln gerichtlich von Belang gewesen (Wer da konkrete andere Fälle und Urteile- möglichst mit Aktenzeichen zum Nachlesen-kennt, bitte korrigiert mich!!!), sondern wird lediglich von einzelnen Verbänden als Zweck verbindlich gemacht.

Und die offene Frage würde ich mit einem klaren JA beantworten. Jeder, der möchte, kann heute einen Verband gründen, mit den satzungsmäßigen Zielen:

Förderung des Angelns als anerkannte Freizeitbeschäftigung
Anleitung von Kindern und Jugendlichen zum verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Natur insbesondere der Ressource Wildfisch beim Angeln
Verbesserungen des Zugangs zu Angelgewässern ohne Einschränkungen nach dem Vorbild anderer europäischer Staaten

Hier wird dann oft das Thema "Gemeinnützigkeit und damit verbundene Steuervorteile" ins Spiel gebracht und geflissentlich übersehen, dass dies ein Begriff aus dem Vereinsrecht ist, der für Verbände gar nicht nötig ist. Viele Verbände firmieren zwar als e.V., aber das ist nicht zwingend notwendig.

Was Remmel betrifft: Der hat sich in der Diskussion gegen ein generelles Angelverbot ausgesprochen und darauf hingewiesen, dass es eine gültige Nichtverzehrsempfehlung gibt. Alles andere, so auch der zwischenzeitliche Verzicht auf den Verkauf von Erlaubnisscheinen für den Stadthafen Dortmund waren freiwillige Aktionen des 1.ASV Dortmund in Absprache mit dem LFV Westfalen-Lippe, der sich als erster Landesverband im VdSF deutlich gegen die Darstellung des Bundesverbands positioniert hat, als er in einer Presseerklärung schrieb:


> Die Angelfischerei bezieht ihre Legitimation nicht ausschließlich durch die Verwertung von Fischen, sondern erfüllt die gesetzliche Hegepflicht und besitzt einen hohen Freizeitwert sowie soziale Bedeutung durch die Arbeit in den Vereinen. Insbesondere die Jugendarbeit in den Vereinen genießt hohe Anerkennung und führt zu einer gesunden geistigen und körperlichen Entwicklung von Kindern und Jugendlichen. Angler investieren sehr viel Zeit und Geld in den Fischartenschutz und die Revitalisierung von Gewässerlebensräumen. Sie nehmen damit eine wichtige öffentliche und gesellschaftlich bedeutsame Aufgabe wahr.


(Nachzulesen hier)
Auf deren Homepage findet sich auch die Aussage:


> Minister Johannes Remmel machte bei der Sitzung des Umweltausschusses im Landtag am 16.02.2011 deutlich, dass ein Angelverbot aufgrund von PCB-Belastungen nicht gerechtfertigt ist.
> 
> Diese Aussage stellt auch das Vorgehen der Stadt Dortmund in Frage, die gegenüber dem Landesfischereiverband mit einem Angelverbot droht. Der Landesfischereiverband wird stattdessen mit Verzehrempfehlungen oder Entnahmeverboten für einzelne Arten auf der Grundlage valider Daten angemessen auf eine mögliche Bedrohung reagieren. Ein Rundumschlag gegen die Angler und Verbandsmitglieder unter dem Deckmantel der Gesundheitsvorsorge wird abgelehnt.


Von einem "Maulkorb verpasst" für Minister Remmel ist mir da absolut nichts bekannt #c


----------



## Sharpo (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Hast du Recht, wir reden hier nicht über *vorsätzliches* C&R.
> 
> Wir diskutieren hier über mögliche alternative Angelverbände bzw eine Linienänderung der/des Bundesverbandes, der uns (oder den bewirtschafteten Vereinen) die freie Entscheidungsgewalt über unseren gefangen Fisch überlässt. Oder wir fordern sie halt bzw wünschen uns diese. Soweit klar!
> Unklar:
> ...



Angelverbot

Hier beisst sich die Katze natürlich selbst in den Schwanz.
Als diese Begründung "Nahrungserwerb" entstand, stand die Angelei ziemlich unter Druck (meines Wissens nach).
Um Argumente gegen die Politik und den Tierschutz zu haben wurde diese Begründung angeführt.
Sie war für alle damals eine logische Argumentation, weil man halt Tiere nicht aus Spass schmerzen etc. zu fügen darf.

Im Grunde auch eine logische Begründung für das Angeln die von der Politik gefordert wurde.
Das daraus natürlich ein Schuh wird, ist ca. 30 Jahre später Herrn Remmel aufgefallen. (obwohl die Gewässer damals verschmutzter waren als heute). Er benutzt diese Begründung um das Angeln in NRW verbieten zu wollen.
Somit sind wir wieder am Anfang.

Unverständlich ist, das der VDSF weiter an dieser Begründung fest hält. Damit hält er ein Verbot des Angelns weiter Tür und Tor offen.
Nur wie lautet die rechtssichere Begründung?

Herr Remmel ist von der Vorderung nur Abgewichen weil es keine ausreichenden Fischproben gab.
Solch eine Gewässer/ Fischuntersuchung Landesweit oder sogar auch Bundesweit war wohl zu kostspielig in anbetracht leerer Kassen.

Meine These dazu.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ja, herrlicher Ansatz. Jeder entscheidet selber, ob und wie er Gesetze beachtet.
> Mord? Für mich war's keiner, weil das Opfer ein Idiot war.
> Bei Rot über die Ampel? Ich hab aber das Farbsehen der Biene, für mich war's grün.
> Dann bräuchten wir auch keine Polizei mehr und keine Gerichte und wären alle in allem frei. Und alle Angler würden sich lieben und Freudentänze mit den Gewässerpächtern aufführen.
> Das anarchistische Paradies für Angler - Eintritt frei!



Ui, Du kannst ja auch polemisch.:q

In unserem Land ist zwar viel, aber immer noch nicht alles, bis ins kleinste Detail reglementiert. Und so gibt es allerhand Bundesgesetze, die den groben Umgang regeln, aber Interpretationsspielraum besitzen, was im Detail erst bei einer anfälligen Verhandlung entschieden werden.

Es ist mein gutes Recht, mich innerhalb der Interpretationsbreite eines Gesetzes zu bewegen und es ist mein Risiko, ob ich deswegen eine Anzeige bekomme und möglicherweise verurtielt werde oder auch nicht. 

Das macht mich nicht zum Verbrecher und ich brauche auch niemanden, der mich vor mir selber schützt. 



Zoddl schrieb:


> Hast du Recht, wir reden hier nicht über *vorsätzliches* C&R.
> 
> Wir diskutieren hier über mögliche alternative Angelverbände bzw eine Linienänderung der/des Bundesverbandes, der uns (oder den bewirtschafteten Vereinen) die freie Entscheidungsgewalt über unseren gefangen Fisch überlässt. Oder wir fordern sie halt bzw wünschen uns diese. Soweit klar!
> Unklar:
> ...




Zu dem Remmel kann ich weiter nix sagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> Unverständlich ist, das der VDSF weiter an dieser Begründung fest hält. Damit hält er ein Verbot des Angelns weiter Tür und Tor offen.


Und der DAV - getrieben von den Landesverbänden Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt - will genau in diesen VDSF/DAFV übertreten, ohne VORHER festzuschreiben, dass zumindest dieser Punkt geändert werden muss.

Damit hat der DAV endgültig alles aufgegeben, was unter Bernd Mikulin vorbildlich propagiert wurde und ist nur noch ein weiterer VDSF/DAFV....

Und wer angesichts der Mehrheitsverhältnisse das Märchen glaubt, das DAV-Funktionäre immer erzählen - wenn man die Hälfte der Vizes und Referenten hätte, würde schon alles nicht so schlimm werden - der glaubt auch, dass der Schwanz mit dem Hund wackelt...

Daraus ist dann abzuleiten, dass es seit dem Verrat dieser DAV-Landesverbände an den bisherigen Richtlinien und Versprechungen des DAV keinen Verband für Angler mehr gibt...

Sondern mit DAV und VDSF/DAFV nur noch Verbände für Bewirtschafter, Berufsfischer und Caster mit Angleranhängseln..

Und dass bis dato auch keinerlei Alternative für richtige Angler in Sicht ist...

Das als Antwort auf die Frage des TE...........


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Angelverbot
> 
> Hier beisst sich die Katze natürlich selbst in den Schwanz.
> Als diese Begründung "Nahrungserwerb" entstand, stand die Angelei ziemlich unter Druck (meines Wissens nach).
> ...



Du hast uns Dein Alter ja nicht verraten, so kann ich nicht wissen, ob Du seinerzeit, zu Zeiten des Herren Drosse bereits mit der Verbandsarbeit konfrontiert warst.

Es gab damals nicht den geringsten Druck von Seiten der Politik und Tierschutz und Naturschutz steckten noch in den Kinderschuhen und hatten ganz andere Ziele, als die Angelfischerei.

Es war der VDSF der ohne Not und Grund genau diese Diskussion angezettelt hat. Und dessen Vertreter sind gegen die eigenen Mitglieder in der Presse und im Fernsehen zu Felde gezogen. 

Kannst Du aber auch alles hier in diversen Threads nachlesen.


----------



## Honeyball (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> Unklar:
> Wo ist die Grenze zwischen "freier Entscheidungsgewalt" und vorsätzlich gelebtem C&R?



Sorry, da bin ich gar nicht drauf eingegangen.
Genau das ist natürlich der einzige offene Punkt. Solange es jedoch keine Grundsatzentscheidung gibt, die das Angeln als solches als nicht TierSchG-konform anprangert, ist vom rein bundesrechtlichen Standpunkt auch das vorsätzliche C&R ein völlig legitimes Vorgehen.
Es geht immer "nur" um lokale Verordnungen, angefangen bei den jeweiligen Landesfischereiordnungen und aufhörend bei den individuellen Regeln, die jeder Gewässerbewirtschafter für das Angeln in "seinem" Gewässer völlig frei definieren darf (sogar dann wenn sie nach menschlichem oder anglerischen Ermessen als unsinnig anmuten).

An anderer Stelle diskutieren wir gerade darüber, dass ein Land eine Regelung gegen den Willen des dortigen VdSF-Landesverbands durchgezogen hat (Fischereiabgabepflicht in S-H).
Und das ist eben genau das Thema "Verbandspolitik".
Wir wünschen uns Verbände, die Lobbyarbeit für das Angeln und die (alle) Angler betreiben. Manche tun das in einzelnen Punkten (siehe LSFV-SH in diesem Beispiel), viele jedoch machen genau das Gegenteil und setzen -aus unserer Sicht unsinnige- Einschränkungen und Verbote durch bzw. versuchen dies. Und da diese leider die klare Mehrheit der Fälle betrifft, sehen wir uns immer wieder in unserer These bestätigt, dass es nicht nur auch ohne die Verbände gehen kann (denn deren Rolle existiert in unserem Rechts- und Staatssystem eigentlich gar nicht offiziell), sondern sogar viel besser für alle gehen würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du hast uns Dein Alter ja nicht verraten, so kann ich nicht wissen, ob Du seinerzeit, zu Zeiten des Herren Drosse bereits mit der Verbandsarbeit konfrontiert warst.
> 
> Es gab damals nicht den geringsten Druck von Seiten der Politik und Tierschutz und Naturschutz steckten noch in den Kinderschuhen und hatten ganz andere Ziele, als die Angelfischerei.
> 
> ...


Genau daran kann ich mich als "alter Sack" auch noch mehr als gut erinnern - der VDSF/DAFV hat uns das ohne Not eingebrockt, und der DAV will nun willenlos zu dem Haufen übertreten - mehr als nur eine Schande!!



> Es war der VDSF der ohne Not und Grund genau diese Diskussion angezettelt hat. Und dessen Vertreter sind gegen die eigenen Mitglieder in der Presse und im Fernsehen zu Felde gezogen.


Eben nicht, da Mitglied die bewirtschaftenden Vereine sind  - losgezogen sind diese VDSF/DAFV-Koryphäen wieder mal gegen die Angler, nicht gegen ihre Mitglieder!!!


----------



## Sharpo (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du hast uns Dein Alter ja nicht verraten, so kann ich nicht wissen, ob Du seinerzeit, zu Zeiten des Herren Drosse bereits mit der Verbandsarbeit konfrontiert warst.
> 
> Es gab damals nicht den geringsten Druck von Seiten der Politik und Tierschutz und Naturschutz steckten noch in den Kinderschuhen und hatten ganz andere Ziele, als die Angelfischerei.
> 
> ...



Ok, Danke für den Hinweis. Hatte ich anders in Erinnerung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Ja, einige vergessen gerne immer wieder gerne was...

Wettangeln Finanzministerium:
Hatte der VDSF/DAFV nur gemacht, um damals dem DAV an den Fuss zu pissen - das Finanzministerium wusste bis dahin wohl noch nicht mal, dass es Wettangeln überhaupt gibt, bis sich der VDSF diesbezüglich rührte..

Das ganze Theater um den Meeresanglerverband  etc.. 

Mißliebige Vizepräsidenten wurden wohl vom Präsidium beim Arbeitgeber gemobbt...

Und da wollen die DAVler nun kräftig mitmischen...

Und wir armen Angler haben keinerlei Alternative....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, einige vergessen gerne immer wieder gerne was...
> 
> Wettangeln Finanzministerium:
> Hatte der VDSF/DAFV nur gemacht, um damals dem DAV an den Fuss zu pissen - das Finanzministerium wusste bis dahin wohl noch nicht mal, dass es Wettangeln überhaupt gibt, bis sich der VDSF diesbezüglich rührte..
> ...


 
Ob das wirklich so war, oder ob Du das vermutest, das ist mir zwar nicht bekannt (vielleicht hast Du da ja was schriftliches, was das belegt, aber trotzdem....

Das war 1992, seitem sind 20 Jahre durch das Land gezogen, die Posten sind mittlerweile zu 95% mit anderen Leuten besetzt, die auch völlig andere Ansichten haben, als die damaligen Führungsleute.

Jemand, der zu 100% deine Ansichten teilt, den wirst Du nie finden.

Ich denke nach wie vor, dass sich da zukünftig einiges ändern wird, denn Mohnert und Markstein müssen nach dem Verschmelzungsvertrag ihre Stühle räumen und Platz für andere machen. Wie sich der neue Verband dann ausrichtet, das bleibt abzuwarten und das weiß keiner.

Alles was du hier schreibst sind Mutmaßungen.

Von daher sehe ich schon eine alternative in dem neuen Verband.

Und eines ist auch ganz klar, das was das Finanzamt als Wettfischen verurteilt, das wird nicht wiederkommen, davon bin ich überzeugt, ob mit neuem oder keinem Bundesverband.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

ne, keine Alternative..

Ne Alternative wäre ja was anderes als das bereits Bestehende - Das jetzt ist ja nur die Fortführung der bisherigen Anglerfeindlichkeit in Verbandsform, nun halt zusätzlich auch noch mit dem DAV im Boot VDSF/DAFV..

Und das Problem sind nicht Mohnert oder Markstein, sondern die verkrusteten Strukturen in Bundes- wie Landesvberbänden und die Betonköpfe an den Hebeln der Macht in den Verbänden (in DAV wie VDSF/DAFV)..

Gefragt war vom TE ja deswegen nach einer Alternative zu DAV oder VDSF/DAFV...

Die gibts halt nicht..


----------



## Knispel (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du hast uns Dein Alter ja nicht verraten, so kann ich nicht wissen, ob Du seinerzeit, zu Zeiten des Herren Drosse bereits mit der Verbandsarbeit konfrontiert warst.
> 
> Es gab damals nicht den geringsten Druck von Seiten der Politik und Tierschutz und Naturschutz steckten noch in den Kinderschuhen und hatten ganz andere Ziele, als die Angelfischerei.


 
Au ja, an den kann ich mich noch gut erinnern. Es gab damals einen Erdrutsch gigantischen Ausmaßes, wir haben alle die Welt nicht mehr verstanden und so einer wurde auch noch Vorsitzender eines Angelvereins ....


----------



## Zoddl (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Zoddl, Du greifst es meiner Ansicht nach von der falschen Seite an: Das Angeln muss nicht legitimiert werden, es ist legitim, in Deutschland zu angeln!
> Mit der falschen Seite hast du möglicherweise recht, ist aber beruflich bedingt. Zum Finden einer Problemlösung gehört für mich halt die Suche nach der Ursache an erste Stelle.
> Halten wir hier fest, dass das "Angeln" an sich legitim ist.
> 
> ...


Bleibendes Fazit (zumindest für mich):
Angeln ist legitim. 
Eine "freie Entscheidung", was ich mit meinem gefangenem Fisch mache (gemacht haben hätte sollen), habe ich zumindest in der Form spätestens vor Gericht nicht.

Gilt natürlich nicht für die Entnahmepflicht in Bayern, den die macht aus dem Verwertungswillen/-absicht ja einen Verwertungszwang. Aber das ist ne andere Geschichte...

...
Der Thread zu Remmel, Envio & Angelverbot ist mir jetzt zu lang, um den nochmal komplett durchzugehen. Ist in diesem Thread ohnehin offtopic.

Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Ein einzelnes Urteil - zudem nicht von einem höheren Gericht -  belegt zuerst mal gar nix...

Rechtswissenschaftliche Arbeiten mit einer ganzen Zahl an beachteten Urteilen schon eher:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/250/14/

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ungen-und-tendenzen-des-fischereirechts.html#

Schon alleine, dass der VDSF/DAFV solche Veröffentlichungen rechtswissenschaftlicher Arbeiten ignoriert statt nutzt, spricht Bände über das, was die Angelverhinderer im VDSF/DAFV wirklich wollen..

Und von daher ist es kein Wunder, wenn der TE nach Alternativen zu den Verbänden für Gewässerbewirtschafter, Berufsfischer und Caster fragt (DAV und VDSF/DAFV) -  weil es eben für normale Angler leider keine Interessenvertretung gibt, seit der DAV die eigenen Grundsätze verrät durch den Übertritt in den VDSF/DAFV ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Grundsätze..


----------



## Zoddl (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wo ist die Grenze zwischen "freier Entscheidungsgewalt" und vorsätzlich gelebtem C&R?
> 
> Völlig wurscht. Die Grenze kann jeder für sich selbst  ausloten. Und wer das nicht möchte, der entnimmt halt jeden nicht  geschützten Fisch und ist auf der sicheren Seite.
> Danke für die kompetente Antwort! Wer "freie Entscheidungsgewalt" fordert, sollte sich vorab mal nen paar Gedanken dazu machen. Ich dachte, das wäre zumindest ansatzweise passiert.
> ...


Nee... ist dir nicht gelungen. 
Ich habe die Möglichkeit mich innerhalb der (klaren) Verbote im Interpretationsspielraum zu bewegen und deren Grenzen auch öffentlich zu benennen. Alles darüber hinaus ist, hast du korrekt gesagt, meine höchstpersönliche Angelegenheit. Und diese behalte ich in der Regel für mich! 
Hätte bei dem ganzen Release Thema ebenfalls klappen können. Hat aber nicht geklappt! 

Hier im Board gibts nun aber ua komplette Angelneulinge, egal ob im Thema Politik oder Recht sind diese sicher unsicher. 
Die werden dank Hochglanz - Printmagazinen, diversen DVDs sog Angel - Profis oder eben auch einigen anderen AB - Usern recht schnell mit Begriffen wie C&R, selektive Entnahme etc. vertraut gemacht ohne dabei auf die rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen hierzu aufmerksam gemacht zu werden. 
Das halte ich persönlich für ne Sauerei! (<- meine Meinung, darf ich haben)


Mit BVs oder LVs, die meine Rechte noch zunehmender einschränken, bin ich aber ebenso nicht zufrieden. Nur so am Rande erwähnt...

Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Zoddl (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein einzelnes Urteil - zudem nicht von einem höheren Gericht -  belegt zuerst mal gar nix...
> Logo! Zumal das Urteil an sich fragwürdig ist, da diverse wissenschaftliche (gegenteilige) Arbeiten nicht hinzugezogen wurden.
> 
> Wichtig ist für mich hier:
> ...





			
				aus dem Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung     nach ist weder der Angelvorgang als solcher noch die Praktik des Catch &     Release - wie immer es dazu gekommen ist - strafbar. Die Strafbarkeit scheitert     schon an dem mangelnden wissenschaftlichen Nachweis des Schmerzempfindens,     respektive der Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen. Überdies werden durch Catch &     Release keine länger anhaltenden erheblichen Beeinträchtigungen hervorgerufen.     Zudem wäre ein entsprechendes Verhalten auch gerechtfertigt.                   Catch &     Release ist also, um zur Ausgangsfrage zurückzukehren, sowohl Glaubens- als     auch Rechtsfrage.



Okay! Auf der einen Seite gab es bereits positive Urteile und es existieren wissenschaftliche (positive) Arbeiten die mit "ich glaube", "meine Meinung" oder "ich behaupte" beginnen. Auf der anderen Seite  fehlt die eine wichtige Arbeit, welche mit "im folgenden führe ich den Beweis" beginnt. 

Der Unterschied zwischen "Glauben" und "Wissen" entscheidet sich momentan leider immer noch vor Gericht. Und zwar in Abhängigkeit welcher "Experte" hinzugezogen wird. Und da liegt mein Problem! 


Ist das wichtig?Dann könnte man nicht nur dem TE die Frage beantworten, ob es einen entsprechenden Alternativverband überhaupt geben könnte, rechtlich sicher beantworten. Und genau darauf will ich hinaus.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und von daher ist es kein Wunder, wenn der TE nach Alternativen zu den Verbänden für Gewässerbewirtschafter, Berufsfischer und Caster fragt (DAV und VDSF/DAFV) -  weil es eben für normale Angler leider keine Interessenvertretung gibt, seit der DAV die eigenen Grundsätze verrät durch den Übertritt in den VDSF/DAFV ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Grundsätze..


Es wird zum "Status Quo" auch weiterhin keine Interessenvertretung für normale(?) Angler geben können, die in ihren angelpolitischen Grundsätzen das Angeln zum "Selbstzweck" festschreibt. In meinem Verständnis ist das so rechtlich nicht machbar.
Das man dann eben auch deutlich dazu sagen. Begründung s.o.

Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Sharpo (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Die Gerichte müssen nicht jedes Gutachten zulassen. Das nur mal so am Rande.
Es würde wohl auch den Rahmen solch einer Gerichtsverhandlung/ einer Bagatelle (gerichtlich gesehen) sprengen.

Auch die Menge an Gutachten ist nicht wichtig, einige wenige von seriösen Gutachtern reichen da vollkommen.

Und dann noch etwas.
Als Angeklagter muss ich nicht meine Unschuld beweisen.
Der Ankläger muss mir meine Schuld beweisen.

Jeder wird sich auf dieser schwammigen Rechtslage sehr gut überlegen einen Angler anzuzeigen. Es kann sehr teuer für den Kläger werden.

Und wie auch schon geschrieben wurde...

Jeder Angler hat die möglichkeit eine "Interessengemeinschaft" zu bilden.
Wo ist diese Interessengemeinschaft?

Wie sind die Zahlen derzeit? 50% der Angler sind organisiert im VDSF und DAv, 50% sind nicht organisiert!?

Im Grunde sagt dies doch alles.

"Alle" regen sich auf, keiner macht etwas. Warum?


----------



## Zoddl (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

@sharpo
Macht aber in der Konsequenz die Sache nicht besser bzw. überlässts dem Zufall welches Gutachten aus welchem wissenschaftlichen Lager verwendet wird. Also eher ne schmale Gratwanderung...
Einziger Lichtblick dürfte sein, dass zumindest eine Fr. Dr. Breuning als nicht seriös gelten dürfte.


----------



## Fr33 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Spruch des Tages zum Thema Gutachten:

"Ein Gutachten ist immer nur so gut, wie entsprechend Kapital der Auftraggeber dafür eingesetzt wurde...."

Noch was:



> jeder wird sich auf dieser schwammigen rechtslage sehr gut überlegen einen angler anzuzeigen. es kann sehr teuer für den kläger werden.


 
Die Organisationen die im Hintergrund die Fäden ziehen und deren Mitglieder Angler anzeigen wissen das. Aber auch hier kann man sich mit Geld durch die Instanzen kämpfen - bis der andere nicht mehr kann oder zumindest den Rummel für Werbezwecke nutzen.....


----------



## Sharpo (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Spruch des Tages zum Thema Gutachten:
> 
> "Ein Gutachten ist immer nur so gut, wie entsprechend Kapital der Auftraggeber dafür eingesetzt wurde...."
> 
> ...



Mit soch Aussagen sollte man etwas Vorsichtig sein.
Ohne solcher Gutachten wäre mancher Angler schon verurteilt worden und womöglich wäre das Angeln in Deutschland nicht mehr möglich.

Und seriöse Gutachter lassen sich auch nicht bestechen.
Jedoch lassen Gutachten auch einen gewissen Interpretationsraum.
Man muss dies dann nur vor Gericht für sich Positiv argumentieren/ auslegen.

Vor Gericht geht es oft nicht darum wer Recht hat, sondern wer die besseren Argumente hat.


----------



## Zoddl (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Die Organisationen die im Hintergrund die Fäden ziehen und deren Mitglieder Angler anzeigen wissen das. Aber auch hier kann man sich mit Geld durch die Instanzen kämpfen - bis der andere nicht mehr kann oder zumindest den Rummel für Werbezwecke nutzen.....


|good:


----------



## Sharpo (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Zoddl schrieb:


> |good:



Das ist auch nicht ganz korrekt.
Jeder hat die Möglichkeit Prozesskostenhilfe zu beantragen.
Der Antrag wird natürlich geprüft, es wird auch geprüft in wie weit eine Chance besteht den Prozess zu gewinnen.

Und dann gibt es da noch Diverse andere Regeln die zu beachten sind.
Man kann in Deutschland im Grunde niemanden "Kaputt" klagen.
Aber da wird eher ein Rechtsanwalt genauere Auskunft geben können.
Vorallem müssen solche Klagen erstmal vor Gericht zugelassen werden.


----------



## antonio (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das ist auch nicht ganz korrekt.
> Jeder hat die Möglichkeit Prozesskostenhilfe zu beantragen.
> Der Antrag wird natürlich geprüft, es wird auch geprüft in wie weit eine Chance besteht den Prozess zu gewinnen.
> 
> ...



da sag ich nur theorie.
was machen denn große ... gesellschaften etc tagtäglich?
was ist denn wenn das geld für nen guten anwalt nicht mehr reicht und der gegener geht von instanz zu instanz?

antonio


----------



## Zoddl (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

@Sharpo
Gemeint ist, das die von Fr33 erwähnten ominösen "Organisationen im Hintergrund" eine Klage oder Gerichtsverfahren ganz einfach als mediale Bühne nutzen können und einige dies auch ganz bewusst tun. 
Und diversen Organisationen gönne ich diese mediale Bühne ganz besonders nicht.

Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Sharpo (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



antonio schrieb:


> da sag ich nur theorie.
> was machen denn große ... gesellschaften etc tagtäglich?
> was ist denn wenn das geld für nen guten anwalt nicht mehr reicht und der gegener geht von instanz zu instanz?
> 
> antonio



Wieviel Instanzen denn? Es gibt nicht die Unmengen an Instanzen. Teilweise wird eine Berufung nicht mal zugelassen.

Hast du Beispiele wo eine Geselschaft eine Privatperson durch mehrere Instanzen verklagt?
Oder ist dies nur deine gefühlte Meinung?

Die meisten Fälle die Öffentlich werden, beschreiben den umgekehrten Fall.
Privatperson verklagt Stadt oder ein Energiekonzern.
Klar, wenn man Kläger ist, kann es teuer werden.
Sagte ich ja auch bereits.
Desweiteren gibt es auch noch Prozesskostenhilfe (auch für den Kläger).


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> Wie sind die Zahlen derzeit? 50% der Angler sind organisiert im VDSF und DAv, 50% sind nicht organisiert!?


Grins - Vielleicht 10% der am Angeln interessierten Menschen sind organisiert, nicht mehr..

Die Zahlen sind wie folgt:
In beiden Verbänden werden zusammen knapp über 800.000 organisierte von diesen selber angegeben (waren kurz nach der Wende mal fast 1,2 Millionen...).

Auf Grund der vielen Doppel/Mehrfachmitgliedschaften vor allem im VDSF und verbandsübergreifend, dürfte die reale Zahl deutlich unter 500.000 liegen.

Nachweisbar an Scheinen, Erlaubniskarten etc. sind in Deutschland um die 1,8 Mio. Angler/Jahr.

Ca. 3 Millionen bezeichnen sich selbst als Angler (mindestens 1 mal pro Jahr angeln. Die Differenz zu den 1,8 Mio. oben sind diejenigen Angler, die Deutschland schon den Rücken gekehrt haben und nur noch im Urlaub oder im Ausland/Nachbarländern angeln).

Nach Allensbach sind über 5 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland am Angeln interessiert - also sind die ca. 500.000 organisierten gerade mal 10% davon.

Und die organisierten sind eben zudem in Bewirtschaftungsverbänden und nicht in Anglerverbänden drin - und der Rest der 5 Millionen guckt halt in die Luft.........


----------



## Sharpo (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Grins - Vielleicht 10% der am Angeln interessierten Menschen sind organisiert, nicht mehr..
> 
> Die Zahlen sind wie folgt:
> In beiden Verbänden werden zusammen knapp über 800.000 organisierte von diesen selber angegeben (waren kurz nach der Wende mal fast 1,2 Millionen...).
> ...




Und haben die Möglichkeit sich zu organisieren.
Das darf man nicht vergessen.
Warum tun se es nicht? 

Meine Antwort: Es interessiert denen nicht wirklich was in Deutschland bezüglich Angeln ab geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> Meine Antwort: Es interessiert denen nicht wirklich was in Deutschland bezüglich Angeln ab geht.



Stimmt . 

Nach eigenen Angaben haben die Verbände seit der Wende zusammen ja schon mehr als 300.000 verloren - mit dem jetzigen würdelosen Schauspiel um die Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV werdens sicher nicht mehr werden, die sich organisieren ;-))

1,2 Millionen sind eh schon ganz weg und angeln nur noch im Ausland.

Diese zusammen anderthalb Millionen werden die inkompetenten und würdelosen Verbände wohl nur sehr schwer wiederkriegen....

Was da die Verbände durch ihre Blödheit an Potential, finanziell wie politisch, vergeben, indem sie die eher vergraulen als zu gewinnen suchen, geht auf keine Kuhhaut..


----------



## Honeyball (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Zoddl schrieb:


> @sharpo
> Macht aber in der Konsequenz die Sache nicht besser bzw. überlässts dem Zufall welches Gutachten aus welchem wissenschaftlichen Lager verwendet wird. Also eher ne schmale Gratwanderung...



Nicht nur das! Du beziehst Dich weiter unten ja auch auf das fehlende Grundsatzurteil. Die Wenigsten hier wissen, dass es sowas in der deutschen Rechtsprechung de facto gar nicht gibt. Nach deutschem Recht ist jeder Fall für sich gesondert zu betrachten. Auf Antrag von Kläger oder Verteidigung können vergleichbare Fälle und Urteile zu Rate gezogen werden, was das Gericht aber nicht akzeptieren oder für sein Urteil als Begründung zulassen muss.

Das (hausgemachte und durch jahrzehntelanges Versäumnis der eigentlich dafür zuständigen Verbände nach wie vor ungelöste) Dilemma hat Zoddl m.E. sehr gut exemplarisch dargelegt, wobei ich mir nach der Lektüre des Urteils ein#d nicht verkneifen konnte. Der Verklagte scheint argumentiert zu haben, wie ein kleiner Junge, der Frösche mit 'nem Strohhalm aufpustet, weil er es lustig findet, wenn sie nicht tauchen können.

Und in Summe finde ich, dass wir paar Männekes, die hier dieses Thema so offen und trotz differierender Grundansichten fair diskutieren, mehr bewusstseinsbildende Basisarbeiten zum wichtigen Schritt einer positiven Darstellung des Angelns geleistet haben, als der VdSF jemals.
(ist auch nur 'ne persönliche Meinung, die sicher viele nicht teilen)


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> Und in Summe finde ich, dass wir paar Männekes, die hier dieses Thema so offen und trotz differierender Grundansichten fair diskutieren, mehr bewusstseinsbildende Basisarbeiten zum wichtigen Schritt einer positiven Darstellung des Angelns geleistet haben, als der VdSF jemals.
> (ist auch nur 'ne persönliche Meinung, *die sicher viele nicht teilen*)


Ich schon - wunderts jemand?
;-)))


----------



## Zoddl (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nicht nur das! Du beziehst Dich weiter unten ja auch auf das fehlende Grundsatzurteil. Die Wenigsten hier wissen, dass es sowas in der deutschen Rechtsprechung de facto gar nicht gibt. Nach deutschem Recht ist jeder Fall für sich gesondert zu betrachten. Auf Antrag von Kläger oder Verteidigung können vergleichbare Fälle und Urteile zu Rate gezogen werden, was das Gericht aber nicht akzeptieren oder für sein Urteil als Begründung zulassen muss.


Danke sehr!#6
Frage beantwortet!


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Nee... ist dir nicht gelungen.
> Ich habe die Möglichkeit mich innerhalb der (klaren) Verbote im Interpretationsspielraum zu bewegen und deren Grenzen auch öffentlich zu benennen. Alles darüber hinaus ist, hast du korrekt gesagt, meine höchstpersönliche Angelegenheit. Und diese behalte ich in der Regel für mich!
> Hätte bei dem ganzen Release Thema ebenfalls klappen können. Hat aber nicht geklappt!
> 
> ...



Moin Zoddl,

immer wieder wird freie Entscheidungsgewalt mit Anarchie oder Aufruf zur Straftat gleichgestellt. Das ist doch gar nicht der Fall. Wir haben nunmla das Tierschutzgesetz, dessen Inhalt und Bedeutung jeder Bürger kennen sollte. Unabhängig davon, ob er Angler ist oder nicht. Da muss niemandem - und von mir, dem AB oder einem Verband schon gar nicht - gesagt werden, wie er sich zu verhalten hat.

Schau mal in den (noch existierenden, aber leider bald verworfenen) Grundsätzen des DAV nach. So stelle ich mir die Positionierung eines Anglerverbandes zum Thema Zurücksetzen vor. 

Quelle:

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=54&Itemid=68

Zitat:

_Das Tierschutzgesetz führt aus, dass einem Tier nur Schmerzen und Leiden  zugefügt werden dürfen, wenn dies aus vernünftigen Gründen geschieht. *Einer*  dieser Gründe ist der Verzehr des gefangenen Fisches. _

................

_Der DAV erklärt deshalb noch einmal ausdrücklich seinen Standpunkt zum catch  and release. Wir gehen angeln, um Fische zu fangen und zu verwerten, behalten  uns jedoch weiterhin das Recht vor, Fische auch zurückzusetzen!_

Das steht im krassen Wiederspruch zum VDSF, der den Nahrungserwerb als *einzige* Legitimation beschreibt.

Nochmal, ich fordere keinesfalls dazu auf, C&R zu betreiben. Meine diesbezügliche Meinung habe ich oft genug niedergeschrieben. Aber ich möchte selbst und bei jedem einzelnen Fisch entscheiden, ob ich ihn entnehme oder zurücksetze. Und das ist juristisch mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit auch durchsetzbar. 

Mir diese Freiheit per Fischereigesetz nehmen zu wollen, nur weil manche Idioten C&R in nicht tolerierbaren Auswüchsen betreiben, das öffentlich propagieren, und sich dann noch wundern, wenn sie vor Gericht verurteilt werden, ist für mich kein Argument. Aber genau das fördert der VDSF.  




Sharpo schrieb:


> Und dann noch etwas.
> Als Angeklagter muss ich nicht meine Unschuld beweisen.
> Der Ankläger muss mir meine Schuld beweisen.
> 
> Jeder wird sich auf dieser schwammigen Rechtslage sehr gut überlegen einen Angler anzuzeigen. Es kann sehr teuer für den Kläger werden.




Vollkommen richtig erkannt. #6

Mit der richtigen Argumentation wird es, vorausgesetzt es handelt sich nicht um einen groben Auswuchs, wird kein Angler verurteilt werden, nur weil er einen ihm nicht genehmen Fisch zurückgesetzt hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Alles richtig, aber Thema C+R.
Bitte also beim Thema bleiben....


Hier war ja die Frage, ob es neben den real exisitierenden Verbänden für Gewässerbewirtschafter, Berufsfischer und Caster mit "Angleranhängsel" (DAV und VDSF/DAFV) und deren anglerfeindlichem Verhalten eine Alternative für richtige, normale Angler gibt.

Auch angesichts der Zahlen eine gute Frage..

In beiden Verbänden werden zusammen knapp über 800.000 Organisierte von diesen selber angegeben (waren kurz nach der Wende mal fast 1,2 Millionen...).

Auf Grund der vielen Doppel/Mehrfachmitgliedschaften vor allem im VDSF/DAFV und verbandsübergreifend (gleichzeitig in einem DAV und VDSF/DAFV-Verein), dürfte die reale Zahl deutlich unter 500.000 liegen.

Nachweisbar an Scheinen, Erlaubniskarten etc. sind in Deutschland um die 1,8 Mio. Angler/Jahr.

Ca. 3 Millionen bezeichnen sich selbst als Angler (mindestens 1 mal pro Jahr angeln. Die Differenz zu den 1,8 Mio. oben sind diejenigen Angler, die anglerisch Deutschland schon den Rücken gekehrt haben und nur noch im Urlaub oder im Ausland/Nachbarländern angeln).

Nach Allensbach sind über 5 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland am Angeln interessiert - also sind die ca. 500.000 organisierten gerade mal 10% davon.

Und die organisierten sind eben zudem in Bewirtschaftungsverbänden und nicht in Anglerverbänden drin - und der Rest der 5 Millionen guckt halt in die Luft.........


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das ist auch nicht ganz korrekt.
> Jeder hat die Möglichkeit Prozesskostenhilfe zu beantragen.
> Der Antrag wird natürlich geprüft, es wird auch geprüft in wie weit eine Chance besteht den Prozess zu gewinnen.
> 
> ...


 

Ich glaube, hier wird ein wenig etwas vermischt, was nicht ganz richtig ist.....

Ersteinmal gibt es kaum eine normale Person, die jemanden wegen dem Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz anklagt, das funktioniert auch nicht, denn Anklagen kann nur jemend der persönlcih geschädigt wurde. Klagen, die wegen persönlicher Schädigung geführt werden finden vor den Zivilgerichten statt und dort gibt es die Prozeßkostenhilfe.

Bei dieser Geschichte (Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz) wird es nicht zu einer Klage kommen, sondern zu einer Anzeige.

Anzeigen gegen andere Personen nimmt die Polizei auf, die gibt das dann nach kurzer Prüfung des Sachverhaltes an die Staatsanwaltschaft weiter, die das dann ans Gericht weitergibt, mit dem Antrag die Hauptverhandlung zu eröffnen, oder macht eine Einstellung wegen Geringfügigkeit oder mangelnden öffentlichen Interesses. Das Verfahren führt hier also kein Ankläger, sondern die öffentlich Hand durch den Staatsanwalt und der Anzeigende ist in diesem Verfahren kein Kläger, sondern dann nur noch Zeuge. Der Beklagte bekommt dann, wenn er sich keinen eigenen Anwalt leisten kann, einen Pflichverteidiger zugewiesen, was nichts mit Prozesskostenhilfe zu tun hat.

Kommt es dann zu einem Urteil gegen denjenigen, der angeblich gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstoßen haben soll, dann kann der Verurteilte dagegen Rechtsmittel einlegen und das Verfahren geht zur Brufungsinstanz. Diese prüft dann die Zulässigkeit der Berufung und entscheidet auf Zurückweisung oder Zulassung der Berufung und auch hier bekommt der Verutteilte seinen Pflichtverteidiger.

Es stehen also jedem alle Instanzen offen, völlig unabhängig davon, ob jemand nun viel Kohle hat oder nicht. Leute mit viel Geld können lediglich auf eigene Kosten weitere Anwälte hinzuziehen, was deren einziger Vorteil ist. Auch private Anwälte müssen nicht unbedingt besser sein, als Pflichtverteidiger.

Und welchen Wert irgendwelche Gutachten, egal ob pro oder Contra, vor dem Gericht haben, das entscheidet ein Richter danach, ob er das im Gutachten angeführte als Beweis ansieht oder nicht. Bei Aussagen aller "Danach komme ich zu folgendem Ergebnis" sind eben oftmals nicht als Beweis zu werten, sonden werden oft nur als Meinung gewertet, was allerdings wieder auf den Richter und seine Einstellung dazu ankommt.

Selbst die Gutachten von Arlinghaus sind nicht mehr das "non plus Ultra", weil weltbekannt ist, dass er selbst Angler und besonders Karpfenangler ist, der Fische mit Absicht zurücksetzt, somit sagt man ihm in Fachkreisen schon eine gewisse befangenheit zu dem Thema nach.

Gute Gutachten sind von völlig unabhängigen Gutachtern (die also weder mit den Tierschützern, noch mit den Anglern sympatisieren), die in ihren Gutachten beweisen, das etwas so ist, wie sie es schreiben. Davon gibt es aber nur sehr wenige und diese sollen sich dann auch noch so speziell mit dem Schmerzempfinden von Fischen beschäftigen....

Bei den gefallenen Urteilen gegen die Angler gehe ich davon aus, das da wenig Aussicht auf Erfolg in einer höheren Instanz bestand, und daher keine Rechtsmittel engelegt wurden, den Kosten wären den Verurteilten ja nicht entstanden (es sei denn, sie hatten privat bezahlte Verteidiger). Oder sie haben Rechtsmittel eingelegt und dieses wurde abgewiesen, wodurch die Amtsgerichtlichen Urteile ihren Bestand behalten haben.

Und Amtsgerichtliche Urteile werden durchaus als Entscheidungshilfe in anderen Verfahren herangezogen, da sollte man sich nichts vormachen, das habe ich hier bei mir am Gericht schon ein paar mal live erlebt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Schlimm, wenn manche nicht lesen oder kapieren können:
Da ist Thema C+R und hat hier im Thread eigentlich nix verloren.
Bitte also beim Thema bleiben....
Weitere Offtopicbeiträge werden wir löschen...


Hier war ja die Frage, ob es neben den real exisitierenden Verbänden für Gewässerbewirtschafter, Berufsfischer und Caster mit "Angleranhängsel" (DAV und VDSF/DAFV) und deren anglerfeindlichem Verhalten eine Alternative für richtige, normale Angler gibt.

Auch angesichts der Zahlen eine gute Frage..

In beiden Verbänden werden zusammen knapp über 800.000 Organisierte von diesen selber angegeben (waren kurz nach der Wende mal fast 1,2 Millionen...).

Auf Grund der vielen Doppel/Mehrfachmitgliedschaften vor allem im VDSF/DAFV und verbandsübergreifend (gleichzeitig in einem DAV und VDSF/DAFV-Verein), dürfte die reale Zahl deutlich unter 500.000 liegen.

Nachweisbar an Scheinen, Erlaubniskarten etc. sind in Deutschland um die 1,8 Mio. Angler/Jahr.

Ca. 3 Millionen bezeichnen sich selbst als Angler (mindestens 1 mal pro Jahr angeln. Die Differenz zu den 1,8 Mio. oben sind diejenigen Angler, die anglerisch Deutschland schon den Rücken gekehrt haben und nur noch im Urlaub oder im Ausland/Nachbarländern angeln).

Nach Allensbach sind über 5 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland am Angeln interessiert - also sind die ca. 500.000 organisierten gerade mal 10% davon.

Und die organisierten sind eben zudem in Bewirtschaftungsverbänden und nicht in Anglerverbänden drin - und der Rest der 5 Millionen guckt halt in die Luft.........


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier war ja die Frage, ob es neben den real exisitierenden Verbänden für Gewässerbewirtschafter, Berufsfischer und Caster mit "Angleranhängsel" (DAV und VDSF/DAFV) und deren anglerfeindlichem Verhalten eine Alternative für richtige, normale Angler gibt.



Die Diskussion auf nur diese Frage zu beschränken, bedeutet sie mit einem Beitrag zu beenden.

Die allumfassende Antwort ist: NEIN.

Will man das ausführen, kommt man unweigerlich auf die Mängel der existierenden Verbände. Diese, wenn auch zum hunderdsten mal, aufzuzeigen hilft zu verdeutlichen, dass der VDSF und jetzt/zukünftig auch der ehemalige DAV, die Angelfischerei in Deutschland herunterwirtschaften.

Es muss erst einmal in weiten Kreise der Anglerschaft die Notwenigkeit einer Alternative erkannt werden, um überhaupt auch nur einen Gedanken an die Umsetzung zu verschwenden. 

Und da kämpfen wir zum einen gegen die Ignoranz vieler Angler, zum anderen gegen die Gnade der späten Geburt derjenigen, die bereits in dieses verquerte System hineingeboren wurden und gar nicht mehr wissen, wie schön und freiheitlich die Angelfischerei einst gewesen ist. Und die nicht nachvollziehen können, dass der VDSF federführend dafür gesorgt hat, dass dies beendet wird und auch weiter daran arbeitet.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich glaube, hier wird ein wenig etwas vermischt, was nicht ganz richtig ist.....
> 
> Ersteinmal gibt es kaum eine normale Person, die jemanden wegen dem Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz anklagt, das funktioniert auch nicht, denn Anklagen kann nur jemend der persönlcih geschädigt wurde. Klagen, die wegen persönlicher Schädigung geführt werden finden vor den Zivilgerichten statt und dort gibt es die Prozeßkostenhilfe.
> 
> ...




Danke, Ich wollte es auch nur sehr vereinfacht darstellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Auch wieder wahr, Ralle..
Aber macht doch dann dazu einfach ein entsprechendes Thema auf:
Wie VDSF/DAFV und DAV das Angeln in Deutschland immer weiter ruinieren...


----------



## Honeyball (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Ja, aber auch wenn Thomas recht hat, dass es C&R und damit hier offtopic ist, halte ich die zusammenfassende rechtliche Beurteilung von Dorschgreifer in diesem Zusammenhang für wichtig weil richtig.
Ausgegangen sind wir von der Fragestellung, ob ein bestehender oder alternativer Verband sich hinsichtlich der Verwertungsabsicht auch anders positionieren könnte, als es der VdSF tut, und nach Durchackern der letzten Postings dazu, komme ich zu der Auffassung, dass die Antwort auf diese Frage ziemlich eindeutig gegeben ist:
*JA, er kann, denn der DAV hat das jahrelang so gemacht, aber er sollte sich in der Bewertung/Beurteilung von klassischem vorsätzlichen C&R zurückhalten oder dies ablehnen, weil in genau diesem einen Punkt die Rechtslage ungeklärt bzw. eher zu Ungunsten der Angler liegt.*


----------



## Honeyball (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch wieder wahr, Ralle..
> Aber macht doch dann dazu einfach ein entsprechendes Thema auf:
> Wie VDSF/DAFV und DAV das Angeln in Deutschland immer weiter ruinieren...



Meinst Du, dass die Anglerboard-Datenbank das kapazitativ noch packt? Oder brauchen wir da nicht sicherheitshalber 'nen neuen Server???:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> Ausgegangen sind wir von der Fragestellung, ob ein bestehender oder alternativer Verband sich hinsichtlich der Verwertungsabsicht auch anders positionieren könnte, als es der VdSF tut, und nach Durchackern der letzten Postings dazu, komme ich zu der Auffassung, dass die Antwort auf diese Frage ziemlich eindeutig gegeben ist:
> *JA, er kann, denn der DAV hat das jahrelang so gemacht, aber er sollte sich in der Bewertung/Beurteilung von klassischem vorsätzlichen C&R zurückhalten oder dies ablehnen, weil in genau diesem einen Punkt die Rechtslage ungeklärt bzw. eher zu Ungunsten der Angler liegt.*


Stimmt, alle Bedenken der VDSF/DAFV-Funktionäre/Verbände und Nachbeter diesbezüglich sind alleine durch diese jahrelange Praxis des DAV schon widerlegt!!!

Warum der DAV jetzt ausgerechnet dann ohne festschreiben solch wichtiger Grundsätze in den VDSF/DAFV mit dessen dann weiterhin geltenden anglerfeindlichen Grundsätzen übertreten will und damit Angler verrät, erschliesst sich mir nach wie vor nicht..


----------



## Sharpo (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Diskussion auf nur diese Frage zu beschränken, bedeutet sie mit einem Beitrag zu beenden.
> 
> Die allumfassende Antwort ist: NEIN.
> 
> ...



Kämpft ihr dann nicht an der falschen Stelle?
Sicherlich werdet ihr einige Angler (die lange Zeit gepennt haben...desinteresse zeigten....nun aber ihre Felle wegschwimmen sehen) geweckt haben. Ihr werdet die Fusion auch zum Stottern gebracht haben (wie hoch euer Anteil daran ist, ist mir unbekannt und auch nicht belegbar)..

Es gibt keine alternative, keine alternative zu dieser Fusion die Ost und West- Angler zusammenbringen kann.

Was dann daraus wird, liegt im Grunde an jedem Angler selbst.
Engangiere ich mich für einen besseren Verband, für bessere Angelbedingungen oder will ich damit nichts zu tun haben und geh nur Angeln. Wenn nicht hier dann halt wo anders..oder halt gegen die Verordnungen und Gesetze.

Alternativen? Warum hat diese keiner geschaffen?
Warum gibt es keinen Verein der sich für die Angler einsetzt?

Warum hat Brotfisch den Schwanz eingezogen und bloggt statt dessen gegen die Fusion?   (ich hoffe ich hab das nun richtig zugeordnet)

Warum hast du keine Interessenvertretung/Bürgerinitiative für Angler gegründet?
Wegen den persönlichen Anfeindungen?

Im Grunde interessiert es doch nur den wenigsten was die Vorstände machen.
Ein Teil ist wach geworden weil es angeblich an deren Gewässer gehen könnte. Sonst hätte es denen auch nicht gejuckt!


----------



## Sharpo (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ja, aber auch wenn Thomas recht hat, dass es C&R und damit hier offtopic ist, halte ich die zusammenfassende rechtliche Beurteilung von Dorschgreifer in diesem Zusammenhang für wichtig weil richtig.
> Ausgegangen sind wir von der Fragestellung, ob ein bestehender oder alternativer Verband sich hinsichtlich der Verwertungsabsicht auch anders positionieren könnte, als es der VdSF tut, und nach Durchackern der letzten Postings dazu, komme ich zu der Auffassung, dass die Antwort auf diese Frage ziemlich eindeutig gegeben ist:
> *JA, er kann, denn der DAV hat das jahrelang so gemacht, aber er sollte sich in der Bewertung/Beurteilung von klassischem vorsätzlichen C&R zurückhalten oder dies ablehnen, weil in genau diesem einen Punkt die Rechtslage ungeklärt bzw. eher zu Ungunsten der Angler liegt.*



Klar könnte er. 

*Nur wer macht es? *

Und es wird seine Zeit brauchen bis er die alten Strukturen im VDSF (abwerben von Landesverbänden etc.) durchbrochen hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> Alternativen? Warum hat diese keiner geschaffen?
> Warum gibt es keinen Verein der sich für die Angler einsetzt?



Das Problem ist doch, dass der DAV unter Bernd Mikulin ja zumindest mal die Interessen der Angler berücksichtigt hat - im Gegensatz zum VDSF/DAFV, der immer größten Wert darauf legte, nur für seine Mitglieder (Vereine) und höchstens noch für organisierte Angler etwas zu tun (Zahlen dürften inzwischen bekannt sein).

Bis die DAV-Landesverbände Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt jetzt den Bundesverband gegen die öffentlichen Versprechen dessen Präsidenten (auch uns gegenüber, bei uns veröffentlich) zum Übertritt in den VDSF/DAFV eben OHNE jedes festschreiben der Grundsätze, für die der DAV mal stand, getrieben hat, bestand keine aktuelle Notwendigkeit zu einem alternativen Verband.

Erst seit dem Verrat des DAV an den eigenen Grundsätzen und den Anglern wird es nun wichtig, über eine Alternative nachzudenken, da morgen der DAV-Verbandsausschuss - getrieben durch Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt - den Übertritt ohne jedes festschreiben und gegen die eigenen Beschlüsse bei der HV zementieren wird. 

Interessant wird dann werden, was der VDSF/DAFV bei seiner Sitzung am 11.07. beschliessen wird.
Wie es das Präsidium um Mohnert wollte, alleinige Satzungsänderung und Umbenennung?

Wie es die Mehrzahl der Landeverbände wollte (14 bei der Abstimmung am letzten Verbandsausschuss):
Verschiebung auf 2013?

Oder wie es die zahlenmäßig unterlegene, aber Stimmenmehrheit habende Gruppe um Bayern, die das noch mit Gewalt 2012 durchdrücken wollen??

Wird interessant werden, da der gleiche Verbandsausschuss ja dem  Präsidium und Herrn Mohnert das einstimmige Vertrauen ausgesprochen hatte und das alleinige Mandat zu Verhandlungen mit dem DAV erteilt hatte inkl. der Möglichkeit, die Verhandlungen abzubrechen - dieser Beschluss ist noch gültig, da nie widerrufen..

Statt sich also um für Angler wichtige Inhalte zu kümmern, haben diese Funktionäre in VDFSF/DAFV und DAV weiter nix besseres zu tun, als ihr  würdeloses Schauspiel um die Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV weiterzutreiben..

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass das alles zu einer Alternative für Angler zu diesen real existierenden verkrusteten Strukturen und alten Betonköpfen führt.

ALLES ist besser, als diese unsäglichen real existierenden Verbände, ob Bund oder Land, VDSF/DAFV oder DAV..

NICHS kann schklechter werden als es ist, wenn man diese Verbände zerschlagen würde...

Und ich bin mehr als froh, es nicht weit nach Frankreich, Luxemburg, Belgien und Niederlande zu haben.............


----------



## Sharpo (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch, dass der DAV unter Bernd Mikulin ja zumindest mal die Interessen der Angler berücksichtigt hat - im Gegensatz zum VDSF/DAFV, der immer größten Wert darauf legte, nur für seine Mitglieder (Vereine) und höchstens noch für organisierte Angler etwas zu tun (Zahlen dürften inzwischen bekannt sein).
> 
> Bis die DAV-Landesverbände Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt jetzt den Bundesverband gegen die öffentlichen Versprechen dessen Präsidenten (auch uns gegenüber, bei uns veröffentlich) zum Übertritt in den VDSF/DAFV eben OHNE jedes festschreiben der Grundsätze, für die der DAV mal stand, getrieben hat, bestand keine aktuelle Notwendigkeit zu einem alternativen Verband.
> 
> ...




Ja nee!
Dem DAV hat es somit Jahre lang nicht interessiert was im VDSF- Gebiet abgeht. 
Jeder hat sein Ding gewurtschelt. 

Klasse Anglersolidarität.

So wird das Generell nichts wenn nur jeder an sich denkt.


----------



## antonio (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

wieso nicht interessiert.
die gebiete waren nun mal abgesteckt.
west - vdsf
ost - dav

ja hier und da hat sich auch mal nen dav verband im westen gebildet.
und im osten gabs ja auch vdsf verbände.
da wo es die verbände nebeneinander gab wurden auch teilweise "kleinkriege" geführt.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> So wird das Generell nichts wenn nur jeder an sich denkt


Im Bereich Angeln dem Föderalismus geschuldet.



> Dem DAV hat es somit Jahre lang nicht interessiert was im VDSF- Gebiet abgeht.


Und der DAV hat wie der VDSF/DAFV in jedem Bundesland seine Vertretung/Landesverband, diese Aussage ist so also falsch (wenngleich diese Verbände jeweils aus den Frustrierten der "Stammverbände" bestehen, was es nicht unbedingt besser macht)..

Im Gegensatz zu den VDSF/DAFV dominierten Bundesländern mit immer mehr Restriktionen hat der DAV in der Praxis bewiesen, dass man durch Verbandsarbeit auch anglerfreundliche Gesetze hinbekommen kann.




> Klasse Anglersolidarität.


Nochmal:
Was die Verbände VDSF/DAFV und DAV (leider auch inzwischen) machen, hat nix mit oder für Angler zu tun.

Daher ist der Begriff "Anglersolidarität" im Bezug auf Verbände und Funktionäre vollkommen deplatziert.

*Denen gehts eben allen nicht um Angler oder das Angeln!!!*

Denen gehts um Macht, Pfründe, persönliche Eitelkeiten, wie man aktuell am würdelosen Schauspiel um die Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV ja bestens sehen kann.

Daher gilt für Angler:
ALLES ist besser, als diese unsäglichen real existierenden Verbände, ob Bund oder Land, VDSF/DAFV oder DAV..

NICHTS kann schlechter werden als es ist, wenn man diese Verbände zerschlagen würde...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie es die Mehrzahl der Landeverbände wollte (14 bei der Abstimmung am letzten Verbandsausschuss):
> Verschiebung auf 2013?
> 
> Oder wie es die zahlenmäßig unterlegene, aber Stimmenmehrheit habende Gruppe um Bayern, die das noch mit Gewalt 2012 durchdrücken wollen??
> ...


 
Ich meine, das Ergebnis war genau anders herum, nach offizieller öffentlicher Mitteilung eines Teilnehmerverbandes:



> VDSF-Verbandsausschuß und LSFV-Hauptversammlung haben stattgefunden, und jeweils war der geplante Zusammenschluß ein wichtiges Thema. Beim VDSF wurden verschiedene Möglichkeiten diskutiert (1.: Fusion jetzt im November, 2.: Fusion später, 3.: Fusion gar nicht, 4.: Umbenennung des VDSF in DAFV und jeder kann beitreten). *Eine Probeabstimmung* (dieses insofern nicht beschlußfähigen Gremiums) *hat eine sehr große Mehrheit für eine Fusion innerhalb des vereinbarten Zeitplanes ergeben.* Das Versammlungslokal wird in Berlin fest gebucht, der Zusammenschluß soll schließlich in der Hauptstadt stattfinden.


----------



## Wochenendangler (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach Allensbach sind über 5 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland am Angeln interessiert - also sind die ca. 500.000 organisierten gerade mal 10% davon.
> 
> Und die organisierten sind eben zudem in Bewirtschaftungsverbänden und nicht in Anglerverbänden drin - und der Rest der 5 Millionen guckt halt in die Luft.........


 
Hi, na das ist doch super, dann gründet doch mit den restlichen 5Mio Luftguckern einen neuen Verband, dann könnt ihr zeigen wie es besser geht, anstelle immer nur gegen VDSF und DAV zu wettern! 
Vermute nur mal, dass wird auch bloss in die Hosen gehen. Denn warum sind fast 5Mio Angler nicht organisiert? Weil sie NUR angeln wollen und sich z.Bsp. nicht um Gewässerpflege, Besatzmaßnahmen etc. kümmern wollen, macht ja Arbeit, bleibt keine Zeit zum angeln, oder???
Ich vergass, geht auch garnicht, dann wären sie ja "Bewirtschafter" und dass wollt ihr ja auch nicht.
Das 10% der Anglerschaft für so viel Verwirrung sorgen, man, man, man! Die würden doch gegen den Rest gnadenlos untergehen, wenn die denn mal organisiert wären!

Gruss


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> Weil sie NUR angeln wollen und sich z.Bsp. nicht um Gewässerpflege, Besatzmaßnahmen etc. kümmern wollen, macht ja Arbeit, bleibt keine Zeit zum angeln, oder???


Ganz genau das ist die Definition für Angler:
Angeln gehen wollen..

Hast Du gut erkannt..

Und dem Angler isses wurscht, wer die Gewässer gut bewirtschaftet, solange man einfach Karten bekommen kann - kann auch der Gesangsverein oder die Feuerwehr machen, wenns sies gut machen....

Das können also durchaus, müssen aber nicht Sportfischervereine sein..


Und ja, es kotzt mich an, dass diese 10% mit Hilfe des Gesetzgebers aus reinem Fisch- und Gewässerneid versuchen und auch schaffen, immer mehr auch gesetzliche Restriktionen zu schaffen und die Angler zu drangsalieren - nur weil sie die Gewässer und damit die Macht dazu haben..

Wegen mir könnte der Staat diesen unsozialen Vereinen und Verbänden gerne die Gewässer wegnehmen und sie von Profis bewirtschaften lassen statt durch diese Amateure. 

Und die Angler durch vernünftige Gesetzgebung und einfachen Zugang zum Angeln unterstützen...

Schade, dass die Vereine, die ihre Gewässer gut bewirtschaften und die Gastangler willkommen heissen und nicht drangsalieren, auch ihr Fett wegkriegen, wenn sie bei den Angelverhinderungsverbänden VDSF/DAFV und DAV organisiert sind..

*Bei diesen entschuldige ich mich ausdrücklich!!!!*

Und ich finde es schade, dass sich gerade diese guten Vereine nicht selber untereinander organisieren, sondern bei diesen unsäglichen Angelverhinderungsverbänden VDSF/DAFV und DAV bleiben..


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Warum hat Brotfisch den Schwanz eingezogen und bloggt statt dessen gegen die Fusion?   (ich hoffe ich hab das nun richtig zugeordnet)
> 
> Warum hast du keine Interessenvertretung/Bürgerinitiative für Angler gegründet?
> Wegen den persönlichen Anfeindungen?



Auch ich habe damals "den Schwanz eingezogen". Warum? Weil ich auf Verbandsversammlungen eine große Masse willig abnickender Vereinsfunktionäre gesehen habe, die nach der Versammlung an der Theke die Schnauze aufgerissen haben.

Weil es die Angler einfach nicht kapieren, dass sie es selbst in der Hand haben, die Dinge zu ändern. Man muss sich nur dafür interessieren und in seinem jeweiligen Verein die Weichen stellen.

Von "innen heraus" wie manche immer wieder postulieren, ändert man da nicht das geringste.

Also muss man erst mal die Massen bewegen. Und wenn es dafür überhaupt auch nur eine klitzekleine Chance gibt, dann über das Internet mit Stimmungsmache. 

Man kann nicht zu jedem Verein fahren und auf dessen Versammlungen sprechen, dazu müsste man zeitlich und finanziell unabhängig sein. Auf Verbandsversammlungen bekommt man schlicht das Wort entzogen, oder gar nicht erst erteilt. Und wenn doch, trifft man auf taube Ohren von Funktionären, die keinen Bock haben, sich da auch nur im geringsten mit auseinander zu setzen. 



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ja nee!
> Dem DAV hat es somit Jahre lang nicht interessiert was im VDSF- Gebiet abgeht.
> Jeder hat sein Ding gewurtschelt.
> 
> ...



Hast Du mitbekommen, was in den Neuen Bundesländern los war, als nach dem Mauerfall die VDSF-gesteuerten Fischereigesetze eingeführt wurden ?

Weißt Du, dass diese Fusionsbemühung der - soweit ich weiß - dritte Anlauf ist ?

Der DAV wurde so lange weichgekocht, bis man dort auf einen Präsidenten ohne Rückgrat traf, den man zurechtbiegen konnte. Dort hat man den Verräter am eigenen Busen genährt.

Und die Mehrzahl der Angler kuckt einfach zu.

Und solange das so ist, werd ich mein Engagement auf Stimmungsmache und Aufklärung beschränken.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ganz genau das ist die Definition für Angler:
> Angeln gehen wollen..
> 
> Hast Du gut erkannt..
> ...



Was hälst Du davon wenn wir alles gleich machen?  Dann gibt es auch keinen Neid mehr...oder evtl. doch?

Jeder will halt mit seinem Gewässer Geld verdienen. 
Das ist halt Marktwirtschaft.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Auch ich habe damals "den Schwanz eingezogen". Warum? Weil ich auf Verbandsversammlungen eine große Masse willig abnickender Vereinsfunktionäre gesehen habe, die nach der Versammlung an der Theke die Schnauze aufgerissen haben.
> 
> Weil es die Angler einfach nicht kapieren, dass sie es selbst in der Hand haben, die Dinge zu ändern. Man muss sich nur dafür interessieren und in seinem jeweiligen Verein die Weichen stellen.
> 
> ...



Jaja, klar. Ich lese ja auch nicht erst seit gestern in diesem Forum mit. Mich nur lange gegen eine Anmeldung gewährt. Der Ton passte mir nicht.

Zitat:" Die Mehrzahl der Angler guckt einfach zu."

Korrekt! Wie immer. Wirst Du nicht ändern können.

Es gibt ja auch keine Alternativen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> Jeder will halt mit seinem Gewässer Geld verdienen.
> Das ist halt Marktwirtschaft.



Seit wann dürfen gemeinnützige Vereine Geld verdienen??

Dass sie so handeln, als dürften sie das, ist das eine...

Dass sie das nicht dürften in unserer sozialen Marktwirtschaft nach den Gesetzen, das andere ;-))

Und ja, der Aufenthalt in der Natur und deren nutzen (dazu gehören auch Gewässer) sollte nach meiner Meinung vom Staat so geregelt sein, dass jeder möglichst einfach und preiswert teilhaben kann - ob beim Pilze sammeln, Blumen pflücken oder angeln..

Und wer dagegen vestösst, indem er das zum Geld verdienen ausnutzen will, dem gehört eben die Möglichkeit dazu entzogen - im Falle Gewässerbewirtschafter also das Gewässer..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Jeder will halt mit seinem Gewässer Geld verdienen.
> Das ist halt Marktwirtschaft.


 
Das glaube ich noch nicht einmal, so gewinnbringend sind Gastkarten wirklich nicht.

Mich würde es aber nicht wundern, wenn nach dem ganzen Geschimpfe gegen die Vereine bald alle Vereine nur noch Gastkarten an organisierte Angler ausgeben und unorganisierte Angler außen vor lassen. 

Denn wer bitte lässt schon Leute in seine Wohnung, die einem vorher sagen, dass man scheixxe ist und doof und das Angeln verhindert.... usw.... Den lade ich doch nicht mehr zum, Essen ein, oder????

Die können dann ja alle bei den Verbandsgegnern im Gartenteich Angeln oder ins Ausland fahren. Ist ja sowieso alles schöner dort.:m


----------



## antonio (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

naja thomas erstens sind nicht alle gemeinnützig und zweitens, ja auch gemeinnützige dürfen geld verdienen.
ganz ruhig brauner.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> zweitens ja auch gemeinnützige dürfen geld verdienen.


Im entsprechend geringen Maße - sonst nicht mehr gemeinnützig, oder?..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Im entsprechend geringen Maße - sonst nicht mehr gemeinnützig, oder?..


 

Jeder gemeinnützige Verein darf auf Antrag Rücklagen bilden, die dem Vereinszweck entsprechen, z.B Gewässerkauf, Rücklagen für Fischsterben oder ähnlich.

Das können gerade für einen Gewässerkauf gerne einmal ein paar hunderttausend Euronen sein... ob man da aber hinkommt, das ist eine andere Frage...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das glaube ich noch nicht einmal, so gewinnbringend sind Gastkarten wirklich nicht.
> 
> Mich würde es aber nicht wundern, wenn nach dem ganzen Geschimpfe gegen die Vereine bald alle Vereine nur noch Gastkarten an organisierte Angler ausgeben und unorganisierte Angler außen vor lassen.
> 
> ...


Würde mich wirklich nicht wundern bei den Verbänden - daher gehören sie ja auch zerschlagen und ihnen bzw. ihren Vereinen dann die Gewässer weggenommen, wenn sie so unsozial weitermachen würden, wie von Dir befürchtet..
;-))


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Würde mich wirklich nicht wundern bei den Verbänden - daher gehören sie ja auch zerschlagen und ihnen bzw. ihren Vereinen dann die Gewässer weggenommen, wenn sie so unsozial weitermachen würden, wie von Dir befürchtet..
> ;-))


 
Nein nein, das ist nicht unsozial, das ist eine Schutzhandlung, gegen Leute, die einem nicht wohlgesonmnen sind.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das glaube ich noch nicht einmal, so gewinnbringend sind Gastkarten wirklich nicht.
> 
> Mich würde es aber nicht wundern, wenn nach dem ganzen Geschimpfe gegen die Vereine bald alle Vereine nur noch Gastkarten an organisierte Angler ausgeben und unorganisierte Angler außen vor lassen.
> 
> ...



Ich rede nicht unbedingt von Gastkarten.
Ich rede unter anderem von Pachtgebühren für Gewässerstrecken.
Die grossen Schifffahrtskanäle in D gehören dem Bundesschiffahrtsamt und diese kassiert Gebühren von den Landesfischereiverbänden.
Diverse Seen in den Städten gehören auch irgend einem Landschaftsverband oder sogar der Stadt. Auch diese kassieren Gebühren von den Angelvereinen etc..

Geld auf welches niemand verzichten möchte.


----------



## antonio (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Im entsprechend geringen Maße - sonst nicht mehr gemeinnützig, oder?..



auch ein gemeinnütziger kann mal übertrieben gesagt millionen verdienen es muß nur zeitnah und für gemeinnützige zwecke ausgegeben werden.
und wie gesagt rücklagen können auch in größeren höhen gebildet werden.
man muß eben nur regelmäßig dem finanzamt darlegen, daß diese rücklagen notwendig sind.
das ist bei angelvereinen gar nicht so schwierig mit den rücklagen.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> Nein nein, das ist nicht unsozial, das ist eine Schutzhandlung, gegen Leute, die einem nicht wohlgesonmnen sind


Oder so - dann bin ich für freies Waffentragen als Schutzmaßnahme gegen mir nicht wohlgesonnene Leute..........
:q:q:q

Aber so manche Sichtweise wundert mich ja bei den Anhängern gerade des VDSF/DAFV schon lange nicht mehr...

Auch, dass die meinen, Leute unterdrücken zu kömnen, nur weil diese dem Verband nicht wohlgesonnen sind..
Für diese Art Mobbing auch per Anzeigen und beim Arbeitgeber gibts ja zig Beispiele aus der Vergangenheit ;-)))


----------



## angler1996 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Thomas|wavey:

Zum Nachlesen:
http://www.vereinsbesteuerung.info/leitfaden_gem.htm#2.1.7.3


----------



## Sharpo (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Ihr denkt bei den Besitzständen zu einfach.
Wieviele Angelvereine können denn ein Gewässer ihr Eigentum nennen?
Doch wohl die wenigsten (hab darüber aber keine Zahlen).
Der Grossteil ist doch nur angepachtet bzw. die Fischereirechte mit der Handangel wurden gepachtet (nicht mal das Gewässer an sich).


----------



## antonio (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ihr denkt bei den Besitzständen zu einfach.
> Wieviele Angelvereine können denn ein Gewässer ihr Eigentum nennen?
> Doch wohl die wenigsten (hab darüber aber keine Zahlen).
> Der Grossteil ist doch nur angepachtet bzw. die Fischereirechte mit der Handangel wurden gepachtet (nicht mal das Gewässer an sich).



das ist sehr regionsabhängig.
klar bei gewässern die in landesbesitz etc sind, wird wohl fast immer gepachtet.
wer will den rhein kaufen als beispiel:q.
aber es gibt doch ne ganze reihe gewässer die den vereinen direkt gehören, bzw eben gewässer mit entsprechenden pachtverträgen über mehr als die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene mindestpachtzeit und allerlei klauseln im pachtvertrag.

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder so - dann bin ich für freies Waffentragen als Schutzmaßnahme gegen mir nicht wohlgesonnene Leute..........
> :q:q:q
> 
> Aber so manche Sichtweise wundert mich ja bei den Anhängern gerade des VDSF/DAFV schon lange nicht mehr...
> ...


 

Du lädst also Leute zu Dir zum Essen, die dich vorher bildlcih gesehen geschlagen, mit Steinen beworfen und gedemütigt haben....


Ich glaube Dir kein Wort.... ich glaube, Du schraubst Dir dann sofort Gitter vor die Fenster.:m

Und zum Tragen von Waffen benötigt man einen Waffenschein, zum Fischefangen lediglich einen Fischereischein und den noch nichteinmal überall.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Aus Deinen konstruierten Beispielen spricht in meinen Augen echt immer wieder der pure Fisch- und Gewässerneid..

Wenn ich mir jemanden in mein Haus einlade, braucht der weder nen Schein (ob Angel- oder Waffen), noch lass ich den fürs Essen bezahlen..

Und ja, ich finde, wer Gewässer bewirtschaften darf, hat dies so zu tun dass es der Natur und der Allgemeinheit zu dienen hat, und nicht nur denen, die einem Bewirtschafter wohlgesonnen sind.

Weil Natur und deren vernünftige Nutzung eben eine Sache der ganzen Gesellschaft ist und keine private von wenigen Bewirtschaftern.

Und wer sich da nicht dran hält oder die Gesellschaft weitgehend ausschliessen will, ja, dem gehört in meinen Augen Pacht oder Eigentum entzogen - auch Eigentum verpflichtet ja..

Wobei ich persönlich da noch einen Unterschied machen würde zwischen Fließgewässern und großen Stillgewässern (als "Kennzahl" vielleicht 5 oder 10 Hektar als Grenze ??).

Solche kleineren abgeschlossenen Gewässer können gerne nach Wunsch auch der Vereine bewirtschaftet, mit Satzkarpfen, Stören und Regenbognern massenweise vollgestopft werden.

Naturgewässer wie Fließgewässern und größere Stillgewässern gehören eben in meinen Augen aber nicht einzelnen Vereinen/Leuten überlassen oder nur dann, wenn sie entsprechend vernünftig bewirtschaftet und auch entsprechend Karten an alle ausgegeben werden.

Es müsste also die Bewirtschaftung so organisiert werden, dass möglichst jeder das auch nutzen kann.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aus Deinen konstruierten Beispielen spricht in meinen Augen echt immer wieder der pure Fisch- und Gewässerneid..
> 
> Wenn ich mir jemanden in mein Haus einlade, braucht der weder nen Schein (ob Angel- oder Waffen), noch lass ich den fürs Essen bezahlen..



Dafür hast Du ihn ja auch eingeladen. Anders sieht es aus wenn er sich einfach an deinen gedeckten Tisch setzt und sich bedient.


----------



## gründler (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

http://www.waffen-schlottmann.de/url.php?s=waffenschein.htm

Ich bitte doch die feinheiten zu beachten,Danke.

|bla:|bla:|bla:


|wavey:


----------



## Zoddl (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Kanns mir nicht verkneifen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder so - dann bin ich für freies Waffentragen als Schutzmaßnahme gegen mir nicht wohlgesonnene Leute..........
> :q:q:q


Was nicht explizit verboten ist, kann durchaus erlaubt sein! 
Probier es doch mit Castingsport!? |bigeyes



... sorry Ralle. 


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> Dafür hast Du ihn ja auch eingeladen. Anders sieht es aus wenn er sich einfach an deinen gedeckten Tisch setzt und sich bedient.


Das mit der Einladung kam ja von Dorschgreifer und nicht von mir..

Wenn man für Essen bezahlt, nennt sich das dann Gastronomie und man wird sogar noch bedient.....

Dienstleistunmg nennt sich das dann....

Dass da VDSF/DAFVler nicht viel von halten, ist mir schon klar, statt Dienst zu leisten lieber alles für sich behalten....

Und da wiederhole ich mich nur:
In meinen Augen gehören Gewässer und deren Nutzung als Bestandteil der Natur zum allgemeinen gesellschaftlichen Recht wie Blumen pflücken und Pilze sammeln...

Aber auch Dein Posting zeigt mir wieder eines:
Fisch- und Gewässerneid, reines Besitzstandsdenken..
Ist unser Gewässer, da soll sonst keiner ran und wenn wir ranlasen müssen, dann sollen die wenigstens nix fangen..

Also gerade das Gegenteil von dem, was man unter Dienslteistung vestehen würde wie in der Gastronomie..

Wundert mich das?

Nein, denn gerade das Besitzstandsdenken, der Fisch- und Gewässerneid bei den Verbänden ist das Grundproblem in meinen Augen und verhindern auch jeden noch so kleinen innovativen Ansatz.

Nur schön, wenns so offensichtlich wird wie hier..

Und auch nochmal, um nicht alle in einen Topf mit den schlechten zu werfen:
Schade, dass die Vereine, die ihre Gewässer gut bewirtschaften und die Gastangler willkommen heissen und nicht drangsalieren, auch ihr Fett wegkriegen, wenn sie bei den Angelverhinderungsverbänden VDSF/DAFV und DAV organisiert sind..

*Bei diesen entschuldige ich mich ausdrücklich!!!!*

Und ich finde es schade, dass sich gerade diese guten Vereine nicht selber untereinander organisieren, sondern bei diesen unsäglichen Angelverhinderungsverbänden VDSF/DAFV und DAV bleiben..


----------



## Sharpo (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn er dafür bezahlt, nennt sich das dann Gastronomie...



Würde heissen, wenn Angler angeln gehen nennt sich das:
Ich geh gastronomien.  :vik:


----------



## Wochenendangler (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ganz genau das ist die Definition für Angler:
> Angeln gehen wollen..
> 
> Hast Du gut erkannt..
> ...


 
Warum regst du dich dann über VDSF und DAV auf, wenn dir das alles wurscht ist? 
Bei uns (den Verrätern aus Sachsen) bekommst du für fast alle Gewässer Gastangelkarten, Setzkescher ist erlaubt, nicht zu verwertende Fische können zurück gesetzt werden etc.

WAS WILLST DU DENN NOCH??? Wenn du nur angeln willst, kann es dir doch völlig egal sein, was die anderen 10% treiben! (Oder bekommst du etwa keine Gastangelkarten, weil du überall rumstänkerst und bist deshalb so scheixxe drauf?)

Gruss


----------



## Sharpo (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Dem Angler ist es keinesfalls wurscht wer die Gewässer bewirtschaftt.
Ich würde an keinem Gewässer angeln wenn dieses einer Sekte oder anderen fragwürdigen Organisationen gehört.
In Thomas seiner efintion wäre nun auch der VDSF / DAV eine fragwürdige Organisation. 

Zur Frage was er will.
Na, er will das wir Angler den Vorständen auf die Finger klopfen und Druck machen. Weniger Verordnungen und Gesetze welche das Angeln einschränken.


----------



## Zoddl (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dienstleistunmg nennt sich das dann....
> 
> Dass da VDSF/DAFVler nicht viel von halten, ist mir schon klar, statt Dienst zu leisten lieber alles für sich behalten....
> Das liegt daran, dass deine Vorstellung von dieser Dienstleistung nicht korrekt ist.
> ...



Irgendwann würde ich aber auch gern wissen, was es mit IDA auf sich hat... das war hoffentlich keine Totgeburt? |bigeyes


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## angler1996 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

wer den Link von vorhin gelesen hat ist vielleicht darauf gestoßen:
etwas naja wertungsfreie Geschichte:
gemeinnützige Behandlung von Angelvereinen
http://www.vereinsbesteuerung.info/anglerverein.htm
kleiner Exkurs in die Vergangenheit

Übrigens hat Wochenendangler zumindest auf Sachsen bezogen recht.

Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Noch - immmerhin unterschreibt Sachsen ohne vorheriges festschreiben dioe Bedinungen des jetzigen VDSF/DAFV..

Warum auch immer, genau das versteh ich nicht.

Damit gelten die VDSF - Bedingungen weiter, die genau alles das, was in Sachsen noch klasse ist, abschaffen wollen.

Warum bloss wehrt sich Sachsen da nicht nur nicht, sondern treibt das so vorwärts??

Ich verstehs nicht..

Wie können die nach den ganzen Erfahrungen dem guten Willen eines VDSF/DAFV trauen, wenns nicht eindeutig vorher festgeschrieben wurde??

Wie gesagt, blühende Landschaften und Bananen...............

Nachher jammern ist dann wieder zu spät - und gewarnt waren alle...


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Kanns mir nicht verkneifen:
> 
> Was nicht explizit verboten ist, kann durchaus erlaubt sein!
> Probier es doch mit Castingsport!? |bigeyes
> ...



Kein Ding. Allerdings ist es in Deutschland explizit verboten Waffen zu tragen, wenn man nicht ganz besondere und strenge Voraussetzungen erfüllt und ein erhebliches Bedürfnis nachgewiesen werden kann. 



Wochenendangler schrieb:


> Warum regst du dich dann über VDSF und DAV auf, wenn dir das alles wurscht ist?
> Bei uns (den Verrätern aus Sachsen) bekommst du für fast alle Gewässer Gastangelkarten, Setzkescher ist erlaubt, nicht zu verwertende Fische können zurück gesetzt werden etc.
> 
> WAS WILLST DU DENN NOCH??? Wenn du nur angeln willst, kann es dir doch völlig egal sein, was die anderen 10% treiben! (Oder bekommst du etwa keine Gastangelkarten, weil du überall rumstänkerst und bist deshalb so scheixxe drauf?)
> ...



Also mal auf mich ezogen, weil ich ja auch "rumstänkere".

Bevor der VDSF im Westen eine Rolle gespielt hat, bekam man überall Gastkarten zu erschwinglichen Preisen. Und man hatte außer Fangbegrenzungen, Mindestmaßen und Schonzeiten keine besonderen Verbote zu beachten.

Seit ungefaähr 1984/85 war die Herrlcihkeit innerhalb *eines Jahres* bei uns vorbei. Setzkescher, Wettfischen, lebender Köderfisch, zurücksetzen, alles vom VDSF verdorben.
Und dann wurde auch noch auf die Gastangler geschimpft, die sich ja nicht an all die Verbote halten, es wurde behauptet, der Vereinsvorstand würde haftbar gemacht, wenn Gastangler sich nicht an die Gesetze halten. Vereinen wurde mit ausschluß aus dem verband gedroht, wenn sie ihre Gewässerordnungen nicht entsprechend ändern und,und,und.


Mag sein, dass es in Sachsen etwas länger dauert, bis auch dort die krude VDSF-Philosophie durchgesetzt wird. Sehr lange wird das jedoch nicht auf sich warten lassen. Und in den übrigen neuen BL ebenfalls nicht.

Freu Dich schonmal auf die nächste Novellierung Eures Landesfischereigesetzes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

*Ralle, die wollen das aber in Sachsen genau so, wie es der VDSF bei uns verbrochen hat* - sonst würden sie ja nicht übertreten wollen, ohne andere  Grundsätze festzuschreiben!!

Alle Grundsätze, welche genau bei uns dazu geführt haben und immer noch gültig sind im VDSF/DAFV, gelten nach dem Übertritt des DAV im VDSF/DAFV ja weiter!!!

Und von ALLEN VDSF/DAFV-Landesverbänden werden diese seit 1992 auch mitgetragen - sonst hätten dies ja geändert!!!!..

*Du hälst doch wohl die Sachsen nicht für so dumm, das die was unterschreiben, was sie nicht wollen - und das bei einer klaren Mehrheit der VDSF/DAFV-Verbände, oder??*
Oder die Brandenburger?
Oder die Sachsen-Anhaltiner??

*DIE WOLLEN DAS ALSO GENAUSO WIE IM WESTEN AUCH!!!!*

Sonst hätten sie ja andere Bedingungen ausgemacht.....................

Und die da im DAV organisierten Angler wollen das ja auch, sonst hätten sie andere  Funktionäre gewählt, die sich gegen diese bedingungslose Übernahme des DAV gewehrt hätten..

Und das ist das, was ich als Verrat an den Anglern und an den Grundsätzen des DAV unter Bernd Mikulin bezeichne...


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Nein Thoams, es ist nicht ganz so.

*Wollen *tut das eine Minderheit im DAV, bestehend aus eingesickerten, ehemaligen VDSFlern, oder aus solchen die aus Gründen über die ich nicht mal öffentlich zu spekulieren wage, deren Liedchen singen.

Der Große Rest *duldet* es, weil sie an das Gute im Funktionär glauben, was aber nur in ganz wenigen vorhanden ist. Oder sie dulden es stillschweigend, weil sie sich in keiner Weise dafür interessieren. 

Man tut sich halt leicht damit zu glauben, was der Wolf den Schäfchen ins Ohr flüstert. Glauben ist ja auch bequemer als denken und handeln. 

Ich hoffe nur, dass die ganze Bande eines Tages nicht auch auf die Idee kommt, in Holland angeln zu gehen, weil man es dort noch recht freizügig kann. Sollen sie doch lieber in ihren überregulierten VDFS-Tümpeln, mit einem Bein vor Gericht stehend, fischen und mir nicht in Holland in die Quere kommen.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Moooment Ralle,

es gibt kein bundesweites Setzkescherverbot!
Dies kann der VDSF auch gar nicht durchsetzen. Es ist Ländersache!

Es gibt nur eine unsichere Rechtslage was den Einsatz von Setzkeschern betrifft. Da die Rechtslage nicht klar ist (klar ist nur was explizit Verboten wird) empfiehlt der VDSF möglichst auf den Einsatz eines Setzkeschers zu verzichten.

Also bitte bitte nicht solch einen Mist erzählen. Auch wenn es so schön gegen den VDSF passt.
Lebender Köderfisch, bis letztes Jahr in NRW nicht grundsätzlich Verboten. 
Es gab Ausnahmen wo der Einsatz eines lebenden Köderfisches zulässig war. Diese Ausnahmen wurden Ende letzten Jahres aus der Verordnung gestrichen.
Meines Erachtens auch richtig!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

@ sharpo:
Dass überhaupt über Setzkescher diskutiert werden muss, *ist ALLEINE!! dem VDSF/DAFV und Drosse zu verdanken* - ohne die wäre kein Mensch auf den Unfug gekommen, sowas zu verbieten.

Die haben die Steilvorlage für die Schützer geliefert, welche die dann liebend gerne genutzt haben und in vielen Ländern durchgesetzt haben.

*ALLEINE DIE SCHULD DES VDSF!!!*

Gleiches für alle anderen Punkte..

Und genau diese Grundsätze wurden dann 1992 zementiert (alles auf der VDSF-Seite zu lesen) und von keinem einzigen Landesverband oder Funktionär des VDSF/DAFV wurde jemals dagegen offen vorgegangen..

Wollten die das anders, hätten sie 20 Jahre Zeit zum handeln gehabt - Deine Aussage (das sei ja Ländersache) ist die übliche VDSF/DAFV-Entschuldigung für deren eigenes Versagen und deren Anglerfeindlichkeit - leider gibts noch zu viele, die drauf reinfallen auf den verlogenen Mist..

Und genauso wollen das die DAV-Verbände Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt nun auch - siehe oben, sonst würden sie den bedingungslosen Übertritt nicht unterschreiben ohne festschreiben anderer Grundsätze..


----------



## Sharpo (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ sharpo:
> Dass überhaupt über Setzkescher diskutiert werden muss, *ist ALLEINE!! dem VDSF/DAFV und Drosse verdanken* - ohne die wäre kein Mensch auf den Unfug gekommen, sowas zu verbieten.
> 
> Die haben die Steilvorlage für die Schützer geliefert, welche die dann liebend gerne genutzt haben und in vielen Ländern durchgesetzt haben.
> ...



Keine Ahnung ob ein Herr Drosse in den 80igern den Tierschützern diese Vorlage gegeben hat.
Ich kann aber sagen, in den 80igern waren auch die Tierschützer nicht dumm.

Und ein vom VDSF verhängtes Setzkescherverbot gibt es nicht. Ist Fakt!


----------



## Sharpo (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



angler1996 schrieb:


> wer den Link von vorhin gelesen hat ist vielleicht darauf gestoßen:
> etwas naja wertungsfreie Geschichte:
> gemeinnützige Behandlung von Angelvereinen
> http://www.vereinsbesteuerung.info/anglerverein.htm
> ...



In diesen Diskussion geht es nicht um Recht oder Unrecht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> Ich kann aber sagen, in den 80igern waren auch die Tierschützer nicht dumm.



Dumm nicht, aber bedeutungslos.......

Im Bereich Angeln, bis der VDSF meinte, sich zum besseren Tierschützer machen zu müssen und damit die Angler zu verraten..

Nur weils der VDSF nicht direkt selber in den Ländern gemacht hat, ists nicht besser!!!

Da ALLE Landesverbände ja diese Grundsätze bis heute befürworten - sonst hätten sies schon lange geändert.

Und die Landesverbände bestimmen nunmal, was im Bundesverband abgeht, die können sich da nicht aus der Verantwortung stehlen -  und genau da im Bund werden die alten VDSF/DAFV-Verbände mit ihrer anglerfeindlichen Einstellung dann auch zukünftig die Mehrheit haben und es wird dann keine Alternative mehr geben..

Und genau das ist so gewollt, sonst würden ALLE Landesverbände ja handeln und das ändern - tun sie aber nicht, im Falle der DAV-Verbände sogar genau das Gegenteil, sie verraten sogar noch die guten Grundsätze des DAV unter Bernd Mikulin....

Ihr werdet aufwachen, und wenns nur noch den VDSF/DAFV und die Verräterverbände des DAV gibt, auch recht bitter.

Ich biete Wetten an......

Und sage nachher keiner, er wäre nicht gewarnt gewesen...

Praktisch keine Chance auf Verbesserung, aber viele Risiken der Verschlechterung, das ist es was mit dieser Fusion genannten Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV kommen wird....


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Also bitte bitte nicht solch einen Mist erzählen. Auch wenn es so schön gegen den VDSF passt.



Du warst also in den 80ern dabei, als der Herr Oberstaatsanwalt Herman Drosse mit Auftrag und Duldung des VDSF seinen Feldzug u.a. gegen den Setzkescher unternahm?

Du warst dabei, als dieses Thema durch die von Drossee angestoßenen Diskussionen, durch seine Drohungen gegen Vereinsfunktionäre, diese wären bald vorbestraft, durch manipulierte Fernsehberichterstattung und zahlreiche Artikel in welchen Zeitungen auch immer die sich nicht zu Schade waren, diesen Mist zu veröffentlichen?
Du warst dabei, als einem angesehen Meeresangler über dessen Arbeitgeber mit beruflichen Konsequenzen gedroht wurde, falls er weiter gegen den VDSF argumentieren würde.

Du warst dabei als der Verein in dessen Vorstand Herr Drossee war, nachgewiesen wurde, dass er in seinen Aufzuchtteichen Forellen in viel zu kleinen Netzgehegen gehältert wurden?

Nein ? Warst Du nicht ?

Was bitte erdreistest Du Dich mir zu unterstellen, ich würde Mist erzählen?

Nur weil man etwas mit aller Gewalt nicht wahrhaben will und die Augen vor der Entwicklung und dem heutigen Vorgehen des VDSF verschließt, bedeutet das noch lange nicht dass es nicht stattgefunden hat, immer noch stattfindet und auch weiterhin stattfinden wird.

Schade ist, das in zwei oder drei Jahren all diejenigen, die uns hier der Hetzte, Lüge und Schwarzseherei bezichtigen, sich sicher nicht mehr trauen werden hier zu schreiben, weil sie eingestehen müssen, dass wir in allem vollumfänglich Recht behalten haben. 

Sie werden genauso in der Versenkung verschwinden wie all die Funktionäre, die Stein um Stein vom Fundament der Deutschen Angelfischerei abgetragen haben.

Und vermutlich zum Teil, genau wie ich heute, nur noch im Ausland angeln gehen, weil sie hier alles zu Grunde gerichtet haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Nur zur Info:
Ralle war damals live dabei!


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du warst also in den 80ern dabei, als der Herr Oberstaatsanwalt Herman Drosse mit Auftrag und Duldung des VDSF seinen Feldzug u.a. gegen den Setzkescher unternahm?
> 
> Du warst dabei, als dieses Thema durch die von Drossee angestoßenen Diskussionen, durch seine Drohungen gegen Vereinsfunktionäre, diese wären bald vorbestraft, durch manipulierte Fernsehberichterstattung und zahlreiche Artikel in welchen Zeitungen auch immer die sich nicht zu Schade waren, diesen Mist zu veröffentlichen?
> Du warst dabei, als einem angesehen Meeresangler über dessen Arbeitgeber mit beruflichen Konsequenzen gedroht wurde, falls er weiter gegen den VDSF argumentieren würde.
> ...



Guten Morgen.
Weil es kein bundesweites Setzkescherverbot gibt.
Und genau dies habe ich in Deiner Aussage beanstandet.
Und genau da erzählst Du Mist (was dieses Verbot angeht).

Drücken wir es Diplomatischer aus:

Die Aussage ist nicht richtig.
Zitat:"Schade ist, das in zwei oder drei Jahren all diejenigen, die uns hier  der Hetzte, Lüge und Schwarzseherei bezichtigen, sich sicher nicht mehr  trauen werden hier zu schreiben, weil sie eingestehen müssen, dass wir  in allem vollumfänglich Recht behalten haben."

Leidet jemand an Selbstüberschätzung?
Ihr habt se doch gesperrt die euch Widersprochen haben.  Ihr vergreift euch im Ton und wenn dies andere euch nachmachen gibt es eine Sperre.
Dann gibt es noch andere Fälle, User die kein Interesse an einer weiteren Diskussion mit euch haben. Genau wegen eurem Diskussionstil und Ton.


Unter anderem deswegen mein Kommentar zu einem anderen user, einige Beiträge vorher..

Es geht hier nicht um recht oder Unrecht.  

Dies sind Diskussionen die bereits mehrere jahre geführt werden und sich im Kreis drehen. Man reibt sich an euch auf.

Aus dem Grunde entziehe ich mich nun wieder dieser Diskussion. 
Guten Tag!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Äääääh, Ralle hat nie was von einem bundesweiten Setzkescherverbot geschrieben, sondern nur allgemein vom Setzkescherverbot..

Das durch die Blödheit und Anglerfeindlichkeit des VDSF/DAFV und Drosse damals in vielen Ländern eben eingeführt wurde - nicht nur nicht bekämpft, sondern noch unterstützt vom VDSF/DAFV und seinen Funktionären.....

Warum wollt ihr eigentlich das elende, anglerfeindliche Treiben des VDSF/DAFV immer unbedingt schönreden?

Und ist es nicht nett, immer wenn keine Argumente mehr da sind, um das Treiben des VDSF/DAFV schönzureden, wird an uns bzw. dem Ton rumkritisiert - darum gehts hier im Thread aber nicht im geringsten.

Wem das aber wichtiger ist, als das Treiben der Verbände zu beleuchten, der wird schon seine Gründe dafür haben...

Es könnte sein, dass so jemand dann uns und die Wirkung unserer Diskusisonen zu wichtig nimmt......

Vielleicht kriegt man dafür ja auch den Verbandsbeitrag erlassen??

Aber das ist genauso offtopic wie Dein Posting diesbezüglich...

Sorry also....


----------



## Knispel (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Mich würde brennend interessieren, was im Falle einer Fusion DAV / VdSF aus den Spezialverbänden wird :
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=20&Itemid=32
die sich im guten Glauben dem DAV angeschlossen hatten ....
Ich sehen hier gerade den Handicap - Anglerverband als sehr wichtig an, denn Seitens unserer ( VdSF ) - Vereine wird doch praktisch nicht für diese Menschen unternommen ( es gibt aber einige wenige Ausnahmen ). Jeder Mitgliedsverein im neuen Verband ( warum eigentlich nicht auch im alten ) müsste in meinen Augen mindestens einen Angelplatz für diese Menschen einrichten und anbieten ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Das dazu aus dem jetzigen Entwurf:


> (1) Der übertragende Verein überlässt sein Vermögen als Ganzes mit allen
> Rechten und Pflichten unter Ausschluss der Abwicklung dem Verein VDSF
> (künftig DAFV) im Wege der Verschmelzung durch Aufnahme. Der
> übernehmende Verein (künftig DAFV) gewährt als Ausgleich hierfür den
> ...


----------



## Knispel (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

d.h. die werden, wenn sie nicht handeln alle ihrer Existenz beraubt und "ausradiert", da sie denn ja nur noch "fördernde" Mitglieder sind und wenn sie sich nicht an die Statuten halten wollen, erst garnicht aufgenommen bzw. sofort ausgeschlossen ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Wayne juckts - kriegen doch alle, was sie wollen und unterschreiben...


----------



## Zoddl (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wayne juckts - kriegen doch alle, was sie wollen und unterschreiben...


Nichtmal die Spezialverbände juckts wirklich (klick)!|bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Naja, Begeisterung sieht nun aber auch anders aus....


> Es wäre natürlich viel besser gewesen, wenn DAV und VDSF erst einmal "gemeinsam in eine Richtung schwimmen" würden.
> 
> Ich denke hier an unterschiedliche Standpunkte: Setzkescherverbot, Nachtangelverbot, Freizügiges Angeln und Urlauberfischereischein, Gemeinschaftsfischen, Catch and Release, und und und
> 
> Bevor man in diesen Punkten nicht einer Meinung ist, sollte man DAV und VDSF nicht einfach so mit aller Gewalt zusammenbrezeln....




Nur tun die wohl aber aktiv trotzdem nix dagegen, damit habens sies dann auch nicht besser verdient und kriegen, was sie wollen:
Bundesweiten VDSF/DAFV als Angelverhinderungsverband...

Immerhin haben die auf ihrer Seite breite Infos und nicht nur das Verbandsfunktionärsgelaber veröffentlicht!

Und damit mehr getan als jeder andere Verband/Funktionär aus Bund oder Land, VDSF/DAFV oder DAV, die Kritik an der Fusion genannten Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV ja lieber von ihrer Anglern fernhalten.

Reschpekt dafür!

Dieses Zitat finde ich dann doch bemerkenswert, da scheinen die viel weiter zu sein als der ganze klägliche Verbandsrest:


> Freiheit ist auch immer die Freiheit des anders Denkenden...
> 
> Da der DAV und der H.A.D. demokratische Organisationen sind, wollen wir hier an dieser Stelle auch kontroverse Meinungen nicht verschweigen oder gar unterdrücken. Man sollte stets Mut zur Diskussion haben und sich dieser auch stets stellen.



Reschpekt!


----------



## Zoddl (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, Begeisterung sieht nun aber auch anders aus....


Stimmt, die Begeisterung über die Uneinigkeit bei Standpunkten, die (fast) alle Ländersache sind, ist nicht so pralle.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Und damit mehr getan als jeder andere Verband/Funktionär aus Bund oder Land, VDSF/DAFV oder DAV*, die Kritik an der Fusion genannten Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV ja lieber von ihrer Anglern fernhalten.


Stimmt, die haben bereits aufgegeben*. Die anderen verhandeln noch...
... als *jeder* andere Funktionär ist nicht korrekt. Es gibt durchaus informativere und kritischere Seiten von Funktionären. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Reschpekt dafür!


|kopfkrat


Grüzze
Zoddl

* (im Sinne von Statusverlust)


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> Es gibt durchaus informativere und kritischere Seiten von Funktionären.



Ich  kenne keine Verbandsseite und keine von einem Verbandsfunktionär, die auch nur annähernd so kritisch und vor allem offen zu der Fusion genannten Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV veröffentlicht, so wie es es beim Handicapverband der Fall ist..

Aber man kann nicht alles kennen, das gebe ich zu....

Und im Gegensatz zu Dir hat man im Handicapverband erkannt, dass die Landesverbände das vorgeben - auch und gerade die angelpolitischen Standpunkte - hinter was man sich dann gemeinsam im Bundesverband versammelt. 

Auch und gerade zu den von Dir als rein landespolitisch bezeichneten Themen..

Gut, dass wenigstens die vom Handicapverband erkennen, was da unter dem Dach des VDSF/DAFV drohen kann...

Und sich nicht so von den anderen Funktionären und Verbänden so verarschen lassen wie der Rest........


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Tja, solche Mitgliedsverbände wie den Handicap-Verband mit seiner vorbildlichen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit kann man sich ja nur wünschen!
Welchen Status und welches Stimmrecht haben denn die Spezial- und Spartenverbände im DAV? 
Und was ist diesbezüglich für den DAFV vorgesehen?

Ich bin übrigens sehr für eine Stärkung der Spartenverbände, die auch in der Satzung und in den Gremien des neuen Verbandes zum Ausdruck kommt.

Warum? Weil der VDSF, der ja wenigstens das Fahrwerk für den neuen Verband abgibt, in all seinen Kampagnen, in all seinen fachlichen Äußerungen immer nur holzschnittartig einen Lösungweg vorgibt. Setzkescher on/off, catch & release on/off, Kormoran on/ off usw usf uisw. 

Dabei weiß doch jeder Angler, der mehr als eine Fischart fängt, dass Angeln sehr viel vielfältiger ist. Releasen beim Karpfenangeln ist nun mal etwas völlig anderes als Releasen beim Fliegenfischen, um nur mal ein (oberflächliches) Beispiel zu geben.

Von den Spartenverbänden ist also einiges zu lernen. Und das gilt auch für die Gesamtausrichtung. Der VDSF hat keine ausdrückliche "soziale" Komponente, der DAV sehr wohl. Dieses hängt nach meiner Einschätzung ebenfalls damit zusammen, dass der VDSF nur aus Regional- und Vereinsstrukturen besteht, der DAV aber seit vielen Jahren einige organisierte Fachstrecken zulässt. 

Für einen breiteren, differenzierten Ansatz taugt das Modell des VDSF, wie seit vielen Jahren zu beobachten, leider nicht.


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Und wenn ich ergänzen darf, auch der Weltverband besteht sogar im Kern aus Fachstrukturen, nämlich den Weltverbänden für Meeresfischen, Fliegenfischen, Binnenfischen und Castingsport.
Die jede Fachorganisation ausschließende Struktur des VDSF ist also in der Linie betrachtet einzigartig. (Selbst (größere) lokale Vereine haben häufig Fachsparten.) Der VDSF versucht das durch diverse Fachkpommissionen wettzumachen, die oftmals auch recht brauchbare Ergebnisse zeitigen. Aber diese Gremien agieren im Verborgenen, ihre Mitglieder werden unkontrolliert vom Präsidenten oder werden durch die LVe entsandt (meist deren Präsidiumsmitglieder) - sie sind alles andere als transparent und schon gar nicht demokratisch kontrolliert. 
Dem DAFV ist da etwas Besseres zu wünschen, gerade auch im Hinblick auf eine Lobbyarbeit, die nicht nur mit bunten Bildchen, sondern vor allem auch inhaltlich-fachlich überzeugen soll.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Ich hab jetzt keine Lust nachzuschauen, aber war da nicht was an Forderungen vom VDSF, im Falle der Übernahme keine (außer den beim VDSF bestehende) Spezialverbände zu dulden?

Und was ist mit dem DMV, der seinerzeit mit Mafiamethoden vom VDSF verfolgt wurde?

Da ja durch die "Initiative" das gesamte Fusionspamphlet 1 zu 1 übernommen wurde/werden soll, wird sich im DAFV diesbezüglich nicht sändern, *denn der DAFV ist der VDSF.


*


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Guten Morgen Ralle,

da stimme ich Dir ausnahmsweise mal komplett zu, dazu habe ich vor dem Frühstück auch keine Lust. Wäre aber mal interessant, vielleicht findet sich ein eifriger Satzungsleser, der da mal berichtet.

Und was den DMV betrifft, wissen wir sicher bald mehr, sobald im mare-Verlag die Autobiografie von K. Muskat "Mein Leben als Meeresriese" erschienen ist.

Entscheidend wird sein, wie Fachstrecken in Diskussionen einbezogen werden und ob sie Stimmrechte erhalten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Nachtrag.

Ich seh schon den noch dem DAV angeschlossenen 

*Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs  e.V. 

*Mitgleid beim VDSF, äähh DAFV werden.:vik:

Den Handicap Angelverband wird man wohl dulden. Auch wenn man von Seiten des VDSF sonst nix für körperlich benachteiligte Menschen tut, außer ein paar Lippenbekenntnissen, für das Ansehen ist sowas natürlich toll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> Entscheidend wird sein, wie Fachstrecken in Diskussionen einbezogen werden und ob sie Stimmrechte erhalten.


Entscheidend wird sein, dass es keine Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV unter dem Dach des VDSF/DAFV gibt..

Weil da für Angler schlicht nichts vernünftiges zu erwarten ist..

Wie man auch an der Geschichte mit den Spezialverbänden sieht.

Wer immer noch glaubt, dass mit den alten, verkrusteten Strukturen und den alten Betonköpfen des VDSF/DAFV, die das alles ja über Jahrzehnte verbrochen haben, irgendwas auch nur ansatzweise positives für Angler erreicht werden kann, der glaubt auch, dass Ölmultis und Stromversorger soziale Einrichtungen sind...........


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Ja, das habe ich doch schon irgendwo mal gehört...??!!??

Aber mal unterstellt, die "Fusion genannnte..... Dingens" kommt nicht, nicht 2012, nicht 2013.

Reicht das aus, um glücklich zu sein als Angler?

Muss außer NICHTS nicht langsam mal etwas passieren?

Ich habe den Titel dieses threads in der Weise verstanden, dass wenn es keine Alternative zu VDSF und DAV gibt und auch die Fusion in ihrem jetzigen Planungszustand keine solche Alternative ist, dass man dann überlegen muss, wie man das hinbekommt.

Ich würde es bedauern, wenn im Vertrauen auf ein (endgültiges) Scheitern der Fusion eine solche kommt, die so mangelhaft ausgestaltet ist, wie die jetzt im Raum stehende. Also denken wir hier doch über Alternativen nach und beschränken uns nicht in destruktiven Hoffnungen, oderneiße?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Verhindern wird sich das leider ja kaum lassen, da die Angelverhinderer aus VDSF/DAFV und DAV ja schon so schön gemeinsame Sache machen.




> Reicht das aus, um glücklich zu sein als Angler?


Nö, bei weitem nicht.

Aber besser als ein Zusammenschluss dieser ewig gestrigen Betonköpfe allemal..

Das ist das schlimmste, was Anglern passieren kann, ob 2012 oder 2013..

Ob dann ein wirklicher Verband für und von den Anglern gewollt ist oder nicht, ist deren Sache..


----------



## Knispel (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Den Handicap Angelverband wird man wohl dulden. Auch wenn man von Seiten des VDSF sonst nix für körperlich benachteiligte Menschen tut, außer ein paar Lippenbekenntnissen, für das Ansehen ist sowas natürlich toll.


 
Ralf, bei 99% aller im VDSF angeschlossenen Vereine doch auch ! Wirklich traurig soetwas. was hatte ich seinerzeit dafür hier in Bremen plädiert, passiert ist nichts. Zuchtstationen für Lachs und Meerforelle, Angelstege in der Walachei, zig Euronen für Besatz werden gebaut und ausgegeben aber EINEN behindertengerechten Angelsteg ( z.B. pro Verein ) zu bauen wird nicht fertig gebracht ( sogar unser gottgleicher LFV schafft das nicht an seinem Gewässer ). Aber gerade soetwas kommt doch in der Öffenlichkeit bestimmt gut an ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

So ists halt, wenn Tierschutz wichtiger genommen wird, als was für Menschen oder gar Angler zu tun...


----------



## Knispel (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Also denken wir hier doch über Alternativen nach und beschränken uns nicht in destruktiven Hoffnungen, oderneiße?


 
In meinen Augen ganz einfach : Keiner der jetzigen Führungsriege vom Bundes VDSF und DAV dran beteiligen und das ganze von einer Generation durchführen lassen, die ca. 20 - 30 Jahre jünger ist und ich verspreche dir, das wird was ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Und auch mit keinem aus den Landesverbänden - die bestimmen ja, was in den Bundesverbänden geht und was nicht und von daher sind die kein Stück besser..

Und mit Experten von ausserhalb, die sowohl die Belange der Angler berücksichtigen wie auch das ganze rechtlich vernünftig hinkriegen.

Und die eine gemeinsame Linie festlegen und das alles ohne Zeitdruck machen:
So wies vom DAV mal vesprochen wurde, bevor sich dort die verräterischen Landesverbände  Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt durchsetzten, die nur schnellstens in den VDSF/DAFV übertreten wollen, ohne die guten Grundsätze des DAV unter Bernd Mikulin festzuschreiben .............


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



Knispel schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ganz einfach : Keiner der jetzigen Führungsriege vom Bundes VDSF und DAV dran beteiligen und das ganze von einer Generation durchführen lassen, die ca. 20 - 30 Jahre jünger ist und ich verspreche dir, das wird was ...


 
Ist doch ein echter Ansatz! 
Und Beobachter, die hinter die Fassaden blicken, sehen deutlich, dass die jetzigen Riegen genau diesen Wechsel zu verhindern trachten.

Aber "Jugend" allein bringt es auch nicht. Es braucht Prinzipien, nein keine "angelpolitischen Grundsätze", sondern demokratische (Diskussions-) Kultur. Sonst kannst Du alles komplett vergessen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Es braucht zuerst angelpolitische Grundsätze, worüber sonst sollte man diskutieren?

Über die Unfähigkeit und Anglerfeindlichkeit der jetzigen Verbände und Funktionäre?
Seit Jahren bewiesen, daher nicht mehr diskussionswürdig.............


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Auch auf die Gefahr, OT zu sein:

Hier wird Staatsanwalt Drossé erwähnt - und dass bei seinen Aktivitäten eifrige Diskutanten im AB "live" dabei gewesen sind.
Viele der Leser hier dürften jung genug sein, um das alles selber nicht mitbekommen zu haben - ja ich selber habe, was Drossé betrifft, die leidlich Gnade der späten Geburt.

Um so wichtiger wäre es, wenn es mal eine halbwegs objektive Darstellung dessen gäbe, was tatsächlich damals passiert ist. Ist ja nicht so in Deutschland, dass ein Verband einen einzelnen Staatsanwalt dazu bringt, so aktiv zu werden, dass er die gesamte Rechtsordnung umwirft. Das ist weder in irgendeinem Rechtsgebiet denkbar, noch im Fischereirecht.

Also wäre doch mal schön, wenn es da eine "historische" Darstellung gäbe. Existiert vielleicht schon, dann bitte LINK, sonst wäre ein Bericht mit nachweisbaren Quellen schon eine echte Bereicherung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> Es braucht Prinzipien, nein keine "angelpolitischen Grundsätze", sondern demokratische (Diskussions-) Kultur.


Dazu nochmal:
Es braucht inhaltliche Prinzipien und nicht blossen Formalismus - mit  Formalismus haben sich die Angelverhinderer in VDSF/DAFV nämlich schon jahrelang gut durchgeschlagen, da reicht denen keiner das Wasser..


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Es gibt keine allgemeingültigen angelpolitischen Grundsätze, die verbindlich und global ohne Rücksicht auf die bestehenden Interessenlagen ein für allemal fixiert werden könnten und die die vielfältigen und höchst unterschiedlichen Interessen der höchst unterschiedlichen Anglergruppierungen gleichermassen angemessen abdecken könnten.

Aber wenn Du die Macht hast, die Diskussion darüber zu organisieren, dann sind wir auf dem Weg zum Glück Lichtjahre weiter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Es gibt Grundsätze, für die man sich als Verband einsetzt - und wenn Gliederungen  (in dem Fall Landesverbände) sich nicht hinter diesen Grundsätzen versammeln können oder wollen, können sie eben diesem Bundesverband nicht beitreten oder müssen rausgeworfen werden.

Der wichtigste:
Angelgesetze sind so zu organisieren, dass sie sowohl dem Bewirtschafter wie dem Angler größtmögliche Freiheit lassen. Und dafür hat sich jeder Verband und jede Verbandsgliederung einzusetzen.

Beispiel:
Wenn Nachtangeln gesetzlich verboten wird, können auch Vereine die froh wären um Nachtangler (wo Angler nachts draussen sind, sind weniger Schwarzangler unterwegs, die gehen dahin, wo sie nicht gestört werden), keine Nachtangler an ihr Wasser lassen.

Ohne gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot kann aber trotzdem jeder Verein, der das will, für seine Gewässer das Nachtangeln verbieten!!

Also MUSS es Ziel JEDEN Verbandes und jeder Gliederung sein, in ALLEN Bundesländern das gesetzliche Nachtangelverbot zu verhindern oder, wo vorhanden, abzuschaffen. 

Und jeder Verband und jeder Funktionär, der das ablehnt ist für mich nicht diskutabel..

Das gleiche gilt für Setzkescher, Wertungsangeln, gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung, Abknüppelgebot etc..

Und wer diese einfachst zu verstehenden Grundsätze für mehr Freiheiten für Bewirtschafter und Angler als Verband oder Funktionär nicht begreifen kann und statt dessen weiter auf immer mehr gesetzliche Restriktionen setzt, ist für mich schlicht indiskutabel, nicht satisfaktionsfähig und wird immer von mir bekämpft werden..


----------



## Knispel (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*

Mir fällt jetzt überhaupt nichts mehr ein. Anstatt endlich einmal öffentlich Stellung zur Fusion zu beziehen, macht der VDSF jetzt Reklame für Autos auf ihrer Titelseite Aktuelles. 
http://www.vdsf.de/
Ich komme mir jetzt entgültig verarscht vor und für soetwas zahle ich auch noch Beitrag ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt es eigentlich eine Alternative zum VDSF oder DAV*



> und für soetwas zahle ich auch noch Beitrag ....


Kann man ja ändern............


----------

